# 



## Imran Khan

&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; 
&#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;
&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1583;&#1607; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

*
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;: &#1591;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;*
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; 08 &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; 1433&#1607;&#1600; - 28 &#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; 2012&#1605;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;

&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;.

&#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1591;&#1577; "cbc" &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;.

&#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;.

&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1578;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1548; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1594;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;.

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1587;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1609;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1548; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577;" &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;.

Ø§ÙÙØ¬ÙØ³ Ø§ÙØ¹Ø³ÙØ±Ù: Ø·ÙØ·Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ²ÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙÙØ¯ÙØ§Ø¹ ÙÙ Ø­ÙÙÙØ© ÙØ±Ø³Ù


----------



## Mosamania

&#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1593;&#1593;&#1587;&#1587;&#1587;&#1587;&#1587;&#1587;&#1587;&#1587; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1610;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; 



Imran Khan said:


> *
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;: &#1591;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;*
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; 08 &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; 1433&#1607;&#1600; - 28 &#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; 2012&#1605;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;
> 
> &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;.
> 
> &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1591;&#1577; "cbc" &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;.
> 
> &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1578;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1548; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1594;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1587;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1609;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1548; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577;" &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;.
> 
> Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø¬Ù&#8222;Ø³ Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¹Ø³Ù&#402;Ø±Ù&#352;: Ø·Ù&#8224;Ø·Ø§Ù&#710;Ù&#352; Ù&#710;Ø²Ù&#352;Ø±Ø§Ù&#8249; Ù&#8222;Ù&#8222;Ø¯ÙØ§Ø¹ ÙÙ&#352; Ø*Ù&#402;Ù&#710;Ù&#8230;Ø© Ù&#8230;Ø±Ø³Ù&#352;



&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;.


----------



## Imran Khan

&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1567; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1567;


----------



## pk_baloch

Imran Khan said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1567; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1567;




lol what is this LOL


----------



## Syrian Lion

Imran Khan said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1567; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1567;



&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;&#1567; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;, &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1567; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1567;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1587; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1633;&#1632;&#1632; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;

&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1583; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; "&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603;" &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1567;


----------



## Imran Khan

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;&#1567; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;, &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;



&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;&#1567; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;, &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;



&#1589;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1581; &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;. &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1570;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;.


----------



## Imran Khan

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1587; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1633;&#1632;&#1632; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1583; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; "&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603;" &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1567;




&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1574;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1605;. &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1604;.



Imran Khan said:


> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1574;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;



&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;


----------



## pk_baloch

Imran Khan said:


> &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;




*SADAKALLAH HULAZEEM*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1589;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1581; &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;. &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1570;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;.



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1576;&#1601;&#1583; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; 
&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;, &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;,


----------



## Mosamania

mastbalochi said:


> *SADAKALLAH HULAZEEM*



Lol not all Arabic is Quran xD

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1583;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1576;&#1601;&#1583; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;, &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;,


&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;.

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1583;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;.



Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1583;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;



&#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1581;


----------



## Patriot

&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; - &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; / &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; / &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; .. &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1594;&#1608;&#1594;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Patriot said:


> &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; - &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; / &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; / &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; .. &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1594;&#1608;&#1594;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; LOL



&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1583;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;.



&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 
Syria vs The World.
&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; 

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1588;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; 



Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; xD



  &#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;



Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1583;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;.
> 
> 
> 
> &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1581;



&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;
> Syria vs The World.
> &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1588;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;. &#1573;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; . 

&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1582;&#1591; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1575;&#1585;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;. &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.

&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1588;&#1610; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;. &#1573;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; .
> 
> &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1582;&#1591; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1575;&#1585;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;. &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1588;&#1610; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;



&#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; 
&#1576;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1586;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1586;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1603;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;. 

&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;.


----------



## pk_baloch

Mosamania said:


> Lol not all Arabic is Quran xD



ya i know i was just joking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1586;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;




&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; .


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1603;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;.



&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1602; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Don Jaguar

Don't know arabic but love this song. 






Also this one.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Don Jaguar said:


> Don't know arabic but love this song.
> 
> Also this one.



This is my favorite song

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorn

Don Jaguar said:


> Don't know arabic but love this song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this one.



first troll post in arab defence sec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1602; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;



&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603; &#1584;&#1610;. &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;. 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;.

&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1610; &#1602;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;. &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1581;&#1591; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;.

&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; .

&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Syrian Lion said:


> This is my favorite song



Do you know? This song was selected as title song of a very popular drama serial of Pakistan.

Kollege jeans.

Listen to the beginning of this video.








Thorn said:


> first troll post in arab defence sec



Friendly trolling is allowed.


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> This is my favorite song



&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1576; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1587; &#1584;&#1608;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1569;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603; &#1584;&#1610;. &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;.
> 
> &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1610; &#1602;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;. &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1581;&#1591; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; .



&#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;.&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; 

&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1590;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1583;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;



Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1576; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1587; &#1584;&#1608;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1569;



&#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603; &#1584;&#1610;. &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;.
> 
> &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1610; &#1602;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;. &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1581;&#1591; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; .


&#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1601;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;&#1567;
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;.
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;, &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589; &#1589;&#1594;&#1585; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1582;&#1608;&#1607; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1579;&#1602;&#1576; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1584;&#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604; &#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;.&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;
> 
> &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1590;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1583;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1571;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610;. &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607;. 
&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;. &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1573;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;. 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1601;&#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1573;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;. 

&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1571;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610;. &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607;.
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;. &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1573;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;.
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1601;&#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1573;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;.



&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1580; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; 
&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1576;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1580; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590;
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1576;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1577;



&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1602;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603;.

&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;.... &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1602;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603;.



&#1608; &#1606;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1608; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;. &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1588;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1567; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1606;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1608; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;. &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1588;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1583;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607;. &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;
&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1586;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1608;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1571;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1583;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607;. &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;
> &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1586;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1608;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1571;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1567;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; 

&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1592;&#1576;&#1608;&#1591;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;
> 
> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1592;&#1576;&#1608;&#1591;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;. &#1605;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1579;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;. &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608; &#1610;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1586;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1571; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;... &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610; &#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;. &#1605;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1579;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;. &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608; &#1610;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1586;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; 
&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;
> &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;



&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;

&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1580;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1573;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1567;


----------



## Al Bhatti

mastbalochi said:


> lol what is this LOL



Official start of the secret project "Arabization of PDF"

The Revolution on PDF to arabize it 



Imran Khan said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1567; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1567;











mastbalochi said:


> *SADAKALLAH HULAZEEM*



that is not an ayat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> Official start of the secret project "Arabization of PDF"
> 
> The Revolution on PDF to arabize it



Yah right...


----------



## Al Bhatti

Patriot said:


> &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; - &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; / &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; / &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; .. &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1594;&#1608;&#1594;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; LOL



"Google has just issued a press release that it has noticed on 28-Jul-2012 a spike in the traffic volume to the translation service."

And we on PDF know the reason



Don Jaguar said:


> Do you know? This song was selected as title song of a very popular drama serial of Pakistan.
> 
> Kollege jeans.
> 
> Listen to the beginning of this video.



Old days, that serial was a good one, also remember the song by Ali Hyder _puranee jeans or guitar_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1633;&#1632;&#1632;&#1642;&#1644;
&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577;


----------



## Al Bhatti

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1633;&#1632;&#1632;&#1642;&#1644;
> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577;



&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575; 191- &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1580;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1578;&#1577; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

&#1575;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1604;&#1607;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;.

&#1608; &#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1589;&#1589;&#1589;&#1589;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1633;&#1632;&#1632;&#1642;&#1644;
> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577;



&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1578; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569;&#1567;
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; 
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1578; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569;&#1567;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;



&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1589;&#1608;&#1609; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578;

&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1587;&#1603;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1605;


----------



## Imran Khan

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;
> 
> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1592;&#1576;&#1608;&#1591;



&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;  &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;



The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1633;&#1632;&#1632;&#1642;&#1644;
> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Imran Khan said:


> &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;  &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> 
> looool imran bahi i miss ur posts
> 
> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;



&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Imran Khan

The Legend said:


> &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1588;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1574;&#1610; &#1608; &#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; -&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1585; &#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Mosamania said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603; &#1584;&#1610;. &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;.
> 
> *&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1610; &#1602;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;.* &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1581;&#1591; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; .
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;.



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; :lol 

&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Imran Khan said:


> &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1588;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1574;&#1610; &#1608; &#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; -&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1585; &#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;



&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;  i miss his a@# man 

&#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1606; &#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1608;&#1581; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; 

&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; :lol
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;... &#1610;&#1606;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1607;



&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1602;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Imran Khan

The Legend said:


> &#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;  i miss his a@# man
> 
> &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1606; &#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1608;&#1581;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;
> 
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;



&#1586;&#1606;&#1602;&#1607; &#1586;&#1606;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> &#1586;&#1606;&#1602;&#1607; &#1586;&#1606;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;

&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Imran Khan said:


> &#1586;&#1606;&#1602;&#1607; &#1586;&#1606;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;




&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; 

&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;


----------



## Imran Khan

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; 
&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1589;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1589;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608; 

&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Imran Khan said:


> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1589;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1589;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;
> 
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;





&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; 
&#1589;&#1576; &#1589;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; 



Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;
> 
> &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;
> &#1589;&#1576; &#1589;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;



&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;

&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609;.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


> &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;... &#1610;&#1606;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1602;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; - &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;/ &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; - &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;


----------



## Imran Khan

*&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;*
&#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; 30 &#1570;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; 39 &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; 27 &#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;/&#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;.
&#1608;&#1593;&#1586;&#1586;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1578;&#1583;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1580;&#1576; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1605; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;.



ØªØ±ÙÙØ§ ØªÙØ´Ø± ÙØ­Ø¯Ø§Øª Ø¹Ø³ÙØ±ÙØ© Ø¹ÙÙ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ÙØ§ ÙØ¹ Ø³ÙØ±ÙØ© - Ø±ÙØ³ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙÙÙ


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; - &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;/ &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; - &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;  
 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1588;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1607; &#1589;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;


----------



## Arabian Legend

ISTANBUL: Turkey is sending missile batteries and army vehicles to the border with Syria as a "security corridor", almost a week after the Syrian downing of a Turkish military jet, media reports said on Thursday.

There was no official confirmation of the reported military moves.

About 30 military vehicles accompanied by a truck towing missile batteries left a base in the southeastern province of Hatay for the border, about 50 kilometres (30 miles) away, the Milliyet newspaper reported.

The Taraf newspaper, citing unnamed sources, said the deployments represented the establishment of a "de facto security corridor" on Turkish soil.

The moves follow the downing of a Turkish Phantom F-4 jet by Syrian fire over the eastern Mediterranean on Friday in what Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan said was a "heinous attack".

Turkey's powerful army has not confirmed the deployments, but earlier dismissed reports that it was "on alert" after the downing of the jet, whose two crew members are still missing.

- AFP/al



Imran Khan said:


> &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1607; &#1589;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1585;&#1609; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; 
&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;


----------



## Al Bhatti

The Legend said:


> ISTANBUL: Turkey is sending missile batteries and army vehicles to the border with Syria as a "security corridor", almost a week after the Syrian downing of a Turkish military jet, media reports said on Thursday.
> 
> There was no official confirmation of the reported military moves.
> 
> About 30 military vehicles accompanied by a truck towing missile batteries left a base in the southeastern province of Hatay for the border, about 50 kilometres (30 miles) away, the Milliyet newspaper reported.
> 
> The Taraf newspaper, citing unnamed sources, said the deployments represented the establishment of a "de facto security corridor" on Turkish soil.
> 
> The moves follow the downing of a Turkish Phantom F-4 jet by Syrian fire over the eastern Mediterranean on Friday in what Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan said was a "heinous attack".
> 
> Turkey's powerful army has not confirmed the deployments, but earlier dismissed reports that it was "on alert" after the downing of the jet, whose two crew members are still missing.
> 
> - AFP/al
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1585;&#1609; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;
> &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1606; &#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576;&#1577; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1610; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Turkey Deploys Antiaircraft Units Along Syrian Border


ANKARA: Turkey deployed anti-aircraft guns and other weapons alongside its border with Syria, state television reported on Thursday, days after the downing of a Turkish military jet by Syrian forces heightened the tensions between the two countries. 

A small convoy of military trucks, towing anti-aircraft guns, entered into a military outpost in the border village of Guvecci, which faces a Syrian military outpost across the border and where Syrian forces and rebels clashed in recent months, TRT television footage showed. 

Several anti-aircraft guns have also been deployed elsewhere alongside the border. Some trucks were seen carrying self-propelled multiple rocket launchers, TRT footage showed.
Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan warned on Tuesday that any Syrian military unit approaching its border will be treated as a direct threat. Turkey's NATO allies have expressed solidarity with Ankara and condemned the Syrian attack but made no mention of any retaliatory action against Syria. 

The deployment came before President Abdullah Gul chaired a National Security Council meeting on Thursday, TRT said. The meeting, attended by Cabinet members and the military's top brass, is expected to focus on tensions with Syria. 

Turkey and Syria had cultivated close ties before the Syrian revolt began in March 2011, but since then Turkey has become one of the strongest critics of Syria's regime and repeatedly called on Syria's President Bashar Assad to step down as 33,000 Syrians have sought refuge in Turkey. Turkey is also hosting civilian opposition groups as well as hundreds of army defectors who are affiliated with the Free Syrian Army and collect food and other supplies to deliver to comrades on smuggling routes. 

A Syrian minister said Wednesday his country's forces may have mistaken the Turkish plane they shot down for an Israeli one. Syrian Information Minister Omran al-Zoebi was quoted as telling Turkish news channel A Haber in a telephone interview Wednesday that his country did "not want a crisis between Turkey and Syria." 

Al-Zoebi said Turkish and Israeli fighter jets were mostly U.S.-made, which may have led the Syrian forces to mistake it for an Israeli jet. Syria insists the Turkish military plane violated its air space on Friday. Turkey says that although the jet had unintentionally strayed into Syria's air space, it was inside international airspace when it was brought down over the Mediterranean by Syria. The search for two missing pilots was under way in Syrian waters but hopes dimmed for their survival, Turkish authorities said.



Al Bhatti said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576;&#1577; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1610; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; 
&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## ihealugo

&#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;
&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1705;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1601;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1605;
sorry my arabic is not Good


----------



## Arabian Legend

ihealugo said:


> &#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;
> &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1705;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1601;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1605;
> sorry my arabic is not Good



I'm impressed


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ihealugo said:


> &#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;
> &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1705;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1601;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1605;
> sorry my arabic is not Good



&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1583;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

ihealugo said:


> &#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;
> &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1705;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1601;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1605;
> sorry my arabic is not Good



&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1591;

&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;


----------



## Imran Khan

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1583;&#1577;



&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1603;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1603;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1591;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1591;
> 
> &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;



&#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;









Imran Khan said:


> &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1603;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;  
&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;


----------



## ihealugo

&#1588;&#1705;&#1585;&#1575; &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1604;&#1575;
&#1601;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1705;&#1579;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1584; &#1740;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1705;&#1578;&#1576; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1705;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;

if you didn't understand what i'm saying , just tell me


----------



## ihealugo

&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1608; &#1705;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1740;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; ....
&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740; &#1601;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; : &#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1604; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1601;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1740;&#1740;&#1586;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740;


&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;:
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1705;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1608; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; "&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1593;&#1740;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1740; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; (&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1548; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1548; &#1580;&#1586;&#1605;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1607; &#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Imran Khan said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;
> &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;



&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

ihealugo said:


> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1608; &#1705;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1740;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; ....
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740; &#1601;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; : &#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1604; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1601;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1740;&#1740;&#1586;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740;
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;:
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1705;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1608; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; "&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1593;&#1740;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1740; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; (&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1548; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1548; &#1580;&#1586;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1740;&#1607; &#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740;&#1607;



damn this is pain in the A@# 
its gonna be a little complicated i hope you will get through


----------



## Al Bhatti

ihealugo said:


> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1608; &#1705;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1740;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; ....
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740; &#1601;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; : &#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1604; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1601;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1740;&#1740;&#1586;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740;
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;:
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1705;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1608; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; "&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1593;&#1740;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1740; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; (&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1548; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1548; &#1580;&#1586;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1607; &#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740;&#1607;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

&#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1580;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1578;&#1587; &#1570;&#1576; &#1576;&#1587; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;


----------



## ihealugo

The Legend said:


> damn this is pain in the A@#
> its gonna be a little complicated i hope you will get through


passed with 16 from 20  and 
and 2 question :
what's &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608; and &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; ?!


----------



## Mosamania

ihealugo said:


> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1607; &#1608; &#1705;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1740;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; ....
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740; &#1601;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; : &#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1604; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1601;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1740;&#1740;&#1586;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740;
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;:
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1705;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1608; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; "&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1593;&#1740;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1740; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; : &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; (&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1548; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1548; &#1580;&#1586;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1607; &#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740;&#1607;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1584;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1580;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1578;&#1587; &#1570;&#1576; &#1576;&#1587; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;



&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;



ihealugo said:


> passed with 16 from 20  and
> and 2 question :
> what's &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608; and &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; ?!



&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607;

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1580;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1578;&#1587; &#1570;&#1576; &#1576;&#1587; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;



Check out the date of the fax transmission on the top of the second page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608; 
&#1601;&#1740; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Mosamania

ihealugo said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;
> &#1601;&#1740; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;



It means "You made"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Mosamania said:


> Lol not all Arabic is Quran xD


Arabic is language of Our beloved Prophet.. That's why i love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

It's Arabic Chit chat thread ?


----------



## ihealugo

not it's about military news in arabic!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Tacit Wave said:


> It's Arabic Chit chat thread ?



&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;


----------



## Tacit Wave

Imran Khan said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;


&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skorpian

&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Please suggest the thread title in English language or I will have to close this thread


----------



## Don Jaguar

Zakii said:


> Please suggest the thread title in English language or I will have to close this thread



Give them freedom of speech dude.


----------



## Hyde

Don Jaguar said:


> Give them freedom of speech dude.


I don't mind about the content being discussed in this thread but the thread title has to be in English language... it in against the forum rule to keep thread title in other languages


----------



## Imran Khan

Zakii said:


> Please suggest the thread title in English language or I will have to close this thread



o bhai webby allowed it and make it sticky .admins should make one mod who understand arabic its not our fault if you guys can't understand arabic 



Zakii said:


> I don't mind about the content being discussed in this thread but the thread title has to be in English language... it in against the forum rule to keep thread title in other languages



look it



WebMaster said:


> No, this is a level playing field, where other users must be able to engage and give their view.
> 
> We can allow just one Arabic thread and i can sticky it, where one can discuss in arabic, all things (i.e. Whatever thread).




i reply him 



Imran Khan said:


> very good then we will post in Arabic which impossible to translate
> 
> so i can open it? in arabic



http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/190778-woow-new-arab-defence-area-3.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zakii said:


> Please suggest the thread title in English language or I will have to close this thread



An Open Thread In Arabic Language.


----------



## Hyde

BLACKEAGLE said:


> An Open Thread In Arabic Language.


It's ok now - Imran Khan quoted the WebMaster's post so if the exception is made and been approved already, the title is fine then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Machoman

Dhangul Faasad ud Jariaya..........

Hammed kay Ghar par ja kay patahar mariya..............lol

Yea rafiq wain Aqama?.................


----------



## Hyde

*&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Zakii said:


> *&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;*



fine zaki bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;



&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;


&#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;

&#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;. &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;

&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

Imran Khan said:


> &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;




&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1585;&#1607;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zakii said:


> &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;* &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;*
> 
> &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;. &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;
> 
> &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577;* &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;*



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



I hope this means hahaha

oh you think he is not a teacher  ---- He is better than me in Arabic --- so my teacher


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1567; 
*
&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577;&#8207;&#1548; 29&#8207; &#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#8207;&#1548; 2012

&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1586; 87 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1592;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1567;
> *
> &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577;&#8207;&#1548; 29&#8207; &#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#8207;&#1548; 2012
> 
> &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1586; 87 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1592;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1610;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1591;&#1601;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1591;&#1601;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zakii said:


> I hope this means hahaha
> 
> oh you think he is not a teacher  ---- He is better than me in Arabic --- so my teacher



It's funny to say "&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;". The Arabic writing here is the worst ever. it's in dialect and it's filled with grammatical mistakes. So, don't try to learn Arabic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Hyde

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's funny to say "&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;". The Arabic writing here is the worst ever. it's in dialect and it's filled with grammatical mistakes. So, don't try to learn Arabic here.


I meant to say "Oh teacher" 

Muallim is a teacher ----- oh is ya - but i take your words and will not repeat again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;



&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1605;&#1578;


----------



## Mosamania

Zakii said:


> I meant to say "Oh teacher"
> 
> Muallim is a teacher ----- oh is ya - but i take your words and will not repeat again



He meant that the Arabic we use here is dilaect Arabic and common Arabic not official. If you learn it from here you are gonna have a bad time.

Oh and &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; is a joke word in common Arabic. Like for instance (Ya meallem geeb alsheesha).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1567;
what are they doing ? what is the woods !


----------



## Mosamania

ihealugo said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1567;
> what are they doing ? what is the woods !



It is a cultural dance with the sticks used to move in rythem with the drums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Edited..


----------



## Arabi

&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;  !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## get straight

Mosamania said:


> It is a cultural dance with the sticks used to move in rythem with the drums.



seriously they look like goat herders, not saying i have a problem with that though

i have seen Arab dancing in actual life but its a village culture TBH, and not offending anyone here


----------



## PakistaniandProud

Sucks to be able to read.. and not understand.


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1548; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1601;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;


----------



## SOHEIL

they can open an Arabic thread for discussion but *we* cant ???

thanks MODS ! 

RESPECT !?


----------



## Imran Khan

Soheil said:


> they can open an Arabic thread for discussion but *we* cant ???
> 
> thanks MODS !
> 
> RESPECT !?



i open it i am not an arab


----------



## Al Bhatti

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1601;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;



&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1581;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1588;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1602;&#1587;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;


----------



## SOHEIL

Imran Khan said:


> i open it i am not an arab


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1581;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1588;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1602;&#1587;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; this funny dude 

&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586; &#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587; &#1603;&#1608;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## Al Bhatti

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; this funny dude
> 
> &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586; &#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587; &#1603;&#1608;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;

&#1606;&#1589;&#1581;&#1609; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1585; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1606;&#1578;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1606;&#1578;&#1593;&#1588;&#1609; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1606;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Imran Khan said:


> i open it i am not an arab



&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;


----------



## Tacit Wave

&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; *&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Tacit Wave said:


> &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; *&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;*.




&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;


----------



## Tacit Wave

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;


Shut up 
P.s i don't know what you are saying i just give you reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Double post


----------



## Don Jaguar

Arabi said:


> &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;  !



Welcome to PDF!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Happy Shab-e-barat To All Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;: &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1581;&#1592;&#1608;&#1592;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;

&#1606;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1594;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 
&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;.
&#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;
"&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;".
&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;
&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;".
&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1592;&#1608;&#1592; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1578; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;.
&#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1548; 
100 &#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 17 &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607; 
&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; .​




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;







&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;




&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608; &#1588;&#1576; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;! &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;!




&#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606;




&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1588;&#1576; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1567;





What the hell were you thinking?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Alhamdullilah hi RABBIL Aalameen - ArRahmanNirraheem
Maliki yo'umiddeen - iyyaka na' budu wa iyyaka nasta'yeen

----------------------------------

See I can also speak Arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608; &#1588;&#1576; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;! &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1588;&#1576; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1567;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were you thinking?!!!!!!!!!!!!




&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588; &#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; 
&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1567; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; 
&#1608; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1567; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;
> &#1608; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1603; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;

???? ?????? ???????? - ???????? ???? ???????? ?????? ???? ??????? ?????? ???


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1603; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;
> 
> ???? ?????? ???????? - ???????? ???? ???????? ?????? ???? ??????? ?????? ???



&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607; &#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1603; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; : *&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587;* &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;.

*&#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;* &#1575;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; *&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;*.

*&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1577;* &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578; &#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1590;&#1582;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1610; &#1573;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1609; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610; &#1582;&#1576;&#1610;&#1579; &#1590;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;.

http://arabic.farsnews.com/printable.aspx?nn=9103085472

--------

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1587;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;​​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^^^^


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583; &#1582;&#1576;&#1589;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1589;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1567;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ &#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; 

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1572;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ize-russia-its-stance-towards-syria-send.html


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583; &#1582;&#1576;&#1589;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1589;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1567;​


&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1582;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1548; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Imran Khan said:


>



Reminds me of the Lewinsky Issue. Now Hillary is having Al Asad Scandal.

No one will want to come out first


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1606;&#1578;
&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1585; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; 8-7*-2012.*


&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1591;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1573;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1617;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1573;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1582;&#1584;&#1607;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1605; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602;&#1607;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Knight

&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; ..... ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;


&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;" &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Mosamania

&#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1605;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Knight

&#1588;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1605;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;.



&#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;, &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1567;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1567;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1610; .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1605;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1586;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;.



&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;, &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605;


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;, &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1608;&#1587;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1587;&#1607; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1604;&#1594;&#1578; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;

&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608; &#1606;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1604;&#1594;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;. &#1581;&#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1605;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1593; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1606;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;. &#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585; &#1588;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604; 24 &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ &#1582;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585;
&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;-8 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;
&#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;-3 &#1605;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;-2 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;-17
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;
&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;, &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; 
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585;
> &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;-8 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;
> &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;-3 &#1605;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;-2 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;-17
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;, &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;



&#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;... &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1602;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;... &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1602;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;.



&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1582;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605;.
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1582;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605;.
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1591;&#1593;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; 
&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; 
&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1608; &#1594;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1610;&#1574;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; 
&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1591;&#1593;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;
> &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;
> &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1608; &#1594;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1610;&#1574;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;
> &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;



&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1636;&#1632; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; 
&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1594;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1591;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1576; &#1633;&#1634; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1592; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1636;&#1632; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1636;&#1632; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;
> &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1594;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1591;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1576; &#1633;&#1634; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1592; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1636;&#1632; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; .



&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578; 
&#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1604; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1614; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1584;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1615;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1586;.

&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;&#1612; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; "&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1580;&#1610;&#1605;&#1587;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1605;&#1593; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1606;&#1617;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1601;&#1608;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1573;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;".


&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;



&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1617;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1587; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; "the telegraph &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;" .
&#1573;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;. 

&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1587; ''&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1608;&#1585;&#1579; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1607;&#1588;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; "&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; 24 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;".

ÙÙÙÙÙÙØ³: Ø¢ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØ¬ÙÙÙØ§Øª ÙØªØµÙÙÙ Ø­Ø¯ÙÙØ© ÙØµØ± Ø§ÙØ£Ø³Ø¯


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;*







&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1570;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1606;&#1592;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1573;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1606;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1585;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; MUST WATCH


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syrian Missiles


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1582;&#1591;&#1601; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;
*​







&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1571;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1582;&#1591;&#1601; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; -&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1584;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1586;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1571;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1582; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1586;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1589; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1607; &#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1587;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1584;&#1585;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1572;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1584;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1589;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1584;&#1604; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1571;&#1576;&#1609; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1586;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1571;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1601; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;
*
&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1582;&#1591;&#1601; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577;-&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1579; &#1576;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1588;&#1605;.

&#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1570;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604;.

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1569; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;
*
&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1591;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1569; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; (&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575 &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1586;&#1580;&#1578; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1572;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.. &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1604; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;".


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Arabian Legend

^ &#1575;&#1586;&#1585;&#1593; &#1580;&#1586;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1581;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1601;&#1575; &#1581;&#1601;&#1585;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

^^



http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...gs-targeted-rebels-un-says.html#ixzz20e6XT7Cu


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...tings-syrian-massacres-timing-everything.html


----------



## Mosamania

&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1582;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1603;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1582;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1603;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585;.



&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1602;&#1589;&#1589; &#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1578;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1602;&#1589;&#1589; &#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1578;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;



&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;.. &#1608; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; . &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*
&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1567;
&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;
*


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1567;
> &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;
> *


&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;.
&#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;.
> &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;



&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; 
&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Naifov

> &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602;&#1603; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; !


----------



## Ahmed fathy

&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

*hehehe

this is happened now 







&#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; !​*


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


>



*&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; !&#1567;

&#1571;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605;&#1604;&#1617;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1605;&#1580;&#1577; &#1567;

&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1586;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1615;&#1593;&#1584;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1584;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^^ &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1582; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; 
&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1584; &#1580;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575;
&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575;
> &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604;


&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567; &#1605;&#1578;&#1609;&#1567;
&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1603;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585;&#1577;
&#1604;&#1575; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;
&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1606;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567; &#1605;&#1578;&#1609;&#1567;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1603;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;
> &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1606;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;


&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1582;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;&#1604;
&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1594;&#1585; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; - &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Arabian Legend

^^^^ 

&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1589;&#1581;&#1609; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1591;&#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1586;&#1608;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; 
&#1581;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; 
&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1578;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1589;&#1581;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1578;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1589;&#1581;








&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; 
&#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607;
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587; &#1588;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1578;&#1590;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1588;&#1610; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;

&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1584;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1586;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582; &#1608;&#1604;&#1589;&#1602;


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


*
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1588;&#1610; &#1548; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1615;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; ..

&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; ​*


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;








opz said:


> *
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1588;&#1610; &#1548; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1615;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; ..
> 
> &#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; ​*



&#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; 
&#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1606;&#1589; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1588;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> ^ &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577;
> &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1606;&#1589; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1588;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


*
&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;



*​


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> ^ &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577;
> &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1606;&#1589; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1588;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;




&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1586;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1603; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;



&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; &#1608;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; &#1608;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; 
&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578;
> &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1580;&#1593;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Knight

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578;
> &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;


 

^^ Denial is not just a river in Egypt 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1580;&#1593;&#1607;


&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;



&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; 

&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603; &#1580;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1578; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1567;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603; &#1580;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605; 
&#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; 


&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;


----------



## SOHEIL

&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1604; &#1570;&#1585; &#1740;&#1608; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1586; 



Syrian Lion said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;
> &#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577;
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;



LONG LIVE


----------



## Imran Khan

&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Soheil said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1604; &#1570;&#1585; &#1740;&#1608; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1586;



&#1602;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Syrian Lion


&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1577; &#1589;&#1581; &#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; syrion lion


----------



## SOHEIL

The Legend said:


> &#1602;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1711;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1740;&#1662; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1740;&#1586; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1705;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> ^^ &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; syrion lion



&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1577; &#1589;&#1581; &#1567;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Al Bhatti

http://islammemo.cc/akhbar/arab/2012/07/22/153363.html


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> http://islammemo.cc/akhbar/arab/2012/07/22/153363.html



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;
&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1582;&#1585;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; 

&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;


&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## SOHEIL

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;
> 
> &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;



Just 18 people Like this 

Maybe PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Soheil said:


> Just 18 people Like this
> 
> Maybe PDF members



 chickens


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> chickens


&#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;, &#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;
&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1583;&#1588;
&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;, &#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1583;&#1588;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;


&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;


----------



## opz

*&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; 
*

















*&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; 
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosa why did you close the thread about the explosion in KSA reportd by Fars news? let them have some fun 

Let me make it more funny; Qatari opposition forces called on the people to start action to demand political reforms and an overthrow of Emir Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ i was about to say the same thing 

maaaaaan Fares news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;. &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1594;. &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1608;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; 

&#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1579;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;, &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; 2 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 21 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; 150 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;
&#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1578; 2 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1603;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;
&#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

^
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;

&#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> ^
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;
> 
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;


&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; 100 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1605;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;.
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577;.
&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1578; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575; 11 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575; 11 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> *&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;*


&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;.


&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;
&#1608; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1604;&#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;
&#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1594;. &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1608;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;
> 
> &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1579;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;, &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; 2 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 21 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; 150 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;
> &#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1578; 2 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1603;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;
> &#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1576;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; 2.5 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; 1.25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; 1.25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593; 5 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; 500 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1584;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; 
&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1606;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; 3% &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; 12 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; 

&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;


&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1601;! &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;


&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1601;! &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1601;! &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;.



&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; The Legend &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; 
&#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; 







&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; 






&#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;:
&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; : &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1637;&#1632; &#1593;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;





&#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; || &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; || &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; 35 &#1580;&#1579;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; ( &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; ) &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1578; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; 
&#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1606;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578;


&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1609; 14 &#1570;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1602;&#1583; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; 910 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1605;&#1604;

&#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604;&#1576;: &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ 
&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587;
&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576; 

&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;
&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1610;&#1593; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;
&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1610;&#1593; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1608; &#1610;&#1590;&#1604;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aleppo &#1571;&#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; , &#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; , &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1582;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1576;






&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1610;&#1594; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589;


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ 
&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; 
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587; &#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1586; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;

&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1604; 
&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1608; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; 31 7 2012








1/8/2012 &#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1587; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; +18






&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; 31/7/2012


^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1576;








&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1587;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; 






&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; + &#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1586;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575; 31/7/2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1603;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

^
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; 
&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;


----------



## Zarvan

Syrian Lion said:


>


Many people who laugh a lot have to cry one day Syria will be liberated from the terrorist ASSAD and his brother really very soon INSHALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ 
The devil dream of living in Heaven, that what Zarvan just said. 

Dude, you have been saying that over and over..... don't you get tired of it ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607; 1 8 2012







&#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1589;&#1602;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Wa qul Rabbi zidni ilma...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1740;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; !&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

This terrorists is asking to burn Damascus, these terrorists are destroying Syria, what democracy is this rat speaking about?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Syrian Lion said:


> This terrorists is asking to burn Damascus, these terrorists are destroying Syria, what democracy is this rat speaking about?


&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583; &#1567; &#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591; &#1604;&#1594;&#1586;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1577; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1583;&#1576;&#1581; &#1608; &#1608;&#1608;&#1604;&#1593; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1582; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583; &#1567; &#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591; &#1604;&#1594;&#1586;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1577; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1583;&#1576;&#1581; &#1608; &#1608;&#1608;&#1604;&#1593; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; 
&#1607;&#1608; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;||&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;3/8/2012







&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;






&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575; 1-8-2012







&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; 





&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;**&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;
&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#8680; &#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1578;&#1603; &#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; 
&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

2 2012 &#1571;&#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; , &#1607;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;






all these videos I have posted in the last two day will be translated and posted in the syrian crisis thread soon Inshallah.

&#1605;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1606;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1576;







dominated areas by the FSA in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> 2 2012 &#1571;&#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; , &#1607;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;



 hahahah, the army are protecting these citizens, can't you see the vehicle in front of them to protect them and the army around them to protect them from you terrorists. thank you for posting this video to show the real act of the valor Syrian Army.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> hahahah, the army are protecting these citizens, can't you see the vehicle in front of them to protect them and the army around them to protect them from you terrorists. thank you for posting this video to show the real act of the valor Syrian Army.



the army is also protecting the birds...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> the army is also protecting the birds...............


really the army would steal the birds? why didn't they steal a tv or something worth it? lol i dont even know what that bird story, what if the kid the video didn't show it, wanted it? or somebody wanted their pet?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> really the army would steal the birds? why didn't they steal a tv or something worth it? lol i dont even know what that bird story, what if the kid the video didn't show it, wanted it? or somebody wanted their pet?



......... &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1588;&#1576;&#1576;&#1576;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> ......... &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1588;&#1576;&#1576;&#1576;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;



go to sleep, go to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Wright

Soheil said:


>



Do you understand Arabic?


----------



## Alpery

Soheil said:


>








White House releases statement on 'baseball bat'


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1571;&#1594;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;






&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1573;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;
&#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1567; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587; &#1588;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1567;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1567; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587; &#1588;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1567;



&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;. &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1586;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...al-jazeera-syrias-destroying.html#post3272252


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;.. &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1584;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609; (&#1588;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588

&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
1 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 
2 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; 
3 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1588;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; 
4 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1587; 
5 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; 
6 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1583; 
7 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1606;&#1608;&#1601; 
8 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; 
9 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; 
10 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1582;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585; 
11 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587; 
12 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; 
13 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; 
14 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1588;&#1581;&#1608;&#1583; 
15 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; 
16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; 
17 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; 
18 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; 
19 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; 
20 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587; 
21 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1586;&#1585;&#1586;&#1585; 
22 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; 
23 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; 
24 &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; 
25 &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; 
26 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;1 &#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1583;&#1610;&#1576; 
27 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;1 &#1581;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587; 
28 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;1 &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; 
29 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;1 &#1607;&#1610;&#1579;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; 
30 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;1 &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1582;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585; 
31 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; 
32 &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;1 &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; 


&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
1 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;
2 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604;
3 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1572;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;
4&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;
5 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604;
6 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;
7 &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;



&#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;
&#1591;&#1585;&#1591;&#1608;&#1587; : &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;:
&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1588;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;
__________________________________


&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1577; - &#1583;&#1601;&#1610;&#1604; : 

&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1571;&#1584;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1577; , &#1608;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;

&#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; : &#1591;&#1585;&#1591;&#1608;&#1587; : &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1589;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1571; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1571; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; 5-8-2012 &#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;




&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610; # &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;

 
&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; - &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; - &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1586; &#1608;&#1580;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1600;&#1618;&#1600;&#1618;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1589;&#1602;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1606;&#1582;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1604; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; 4/8/2012 &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1580;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1578;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Juba you can't open more then one account, lol


----------



## JUBA

Maybe i can't open more than one account, but at least i'm opening my mind & not worshiping assad like you are, how about that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

JUBA said:


> Maybe i can't open more than one account, but at least i'm opening my mind & and not worshiping assad like you are, how about that ?


Your mind is open? i doubt that. watching Aljazeera and Alarabieyh will only destroy your brain, which is already destroyed. http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...al-jazeera-syrias-destroying.html#post3272252

I worship no one but God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Syrian Lion said:


> Your mind is open? i doubt that. watching Aljazeera and Alarabieyh will only destroy your brain, which is already destroyed. http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...al-jazeera-syrias-destroying.html#post3272252
> 
> I worship no one but God.


 

Nope, Its a proven fact that all pro assad worship him, why are you trying to deny it ? are you ashamed ? lol












You Even Tattoo Your God In Your Arms ROFL 








Then Forcing Innocent Civilians To Worship Him With You







And If They Dont They Will Be Buried Alive 







BTW You can shove that link up your .....)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1617;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; - &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1601;&#1617;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1588;






&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1587; &#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1610;&#1605;,,&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## JUBA

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;


 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1610;
&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588;&#1577; &#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;

&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; 3 &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607;






&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607;
[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=544_1344196195[/video]


&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;
[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=366_1344096696[/video]


&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;
[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=e27_1344108196[/video]


&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610; (&#1587;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;
[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=90f_1344160707[/video]


&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582; &#1603;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1610;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1586;&#1580; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1606;&#1589; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;**&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;** +24









&#1591;&#1581;&#1606; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; | &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1571;&#1576;&#1591;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1600;&#1600;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1600;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1591;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1600;&#1600;&#1583; &#1583;&#1593;&#1587;&#1600;&#1600;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1600;&#1600;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1600;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1600;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1600;&#1600;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1606;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1571;&#1576;&#1591;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1600;&#1600;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1600;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1591;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1600;&#1600;&#1583; &#1583;&#1593;&#1587;&#1600;&#1600;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1600;&#1600;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1600;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1600;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1600;&#1600;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1606;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;



&#1589;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;

&#1593;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skorpian

&#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;.
&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Skorpian said:


> &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;.
> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;!!



&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;! &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;. 
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578; &#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;
&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

JUBA said:


> Nope, Its a proven fact that all pro assad worship him, why are you trying to deny it ? are you ashamed ? lol


 Let me see what you gonna say about these? 







Morocco


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> Let me see what you gonna say about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco



both are dumb arsss no one should ever bow to anyone except Allah.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Iranian officials have today called the Sunni scholars in Ahwaz and Kurdistan and Baluchistan and informed them and warned them that it is not allowed for them to announce the Eid with KSA.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> Iranian officials have today called the Sunni scholars in Ahwaz and Kurdistan and Baluchistan and informed them and warned them that it is not allowed for them to announce the Eid with KSA.



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;


----------



## Mosamania

Al Bhatti said:


> Iranian officials have today called the Sunni scholars in Ahwaz and Kurdistan and Baluchistan and informed them and warned them that it is not allowed for them to announce the Eid with KSA.



&#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


> &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;.



&#1570;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hasan-zera

Iranian officials have today called the Sunni scholars in Ahwaz and Kurdistan and Baluchistan and informed them and warned them that it is not allowed for them to announce the Eid with KSA. 


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...3-1585-1576-1610-1607-a-22.html#ixzz23uMv7eR9

is the condition different in sunni countries?


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;


&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;



&#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1590; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1584;&#1605;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;
http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/199690-arab-modern-scientific-achievements.html


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/199690-arab-modern-scientific-achievements.html



&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607; &#1581;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;.


----------



## sqn 17

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; 

&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;

&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sinnerman108

sqn 17 said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;
> 
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;
> 
> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;
> 
> &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1604;



Long time ... where have you been ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;, &#1575;&#1582;&#1580;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; 1:38

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> ^ &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; 1:38
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;



&#1607;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1603; &#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583;.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1603; &#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583;.



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608; &#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1594;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1585; &#1582;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1605;&#1585;
&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1589;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604; &#1608; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608; &#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1594;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1585; &#1582;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1605;&#1585;
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1589;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604; &#1608; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;, &#1581;&#1602;&#1567; &#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1567; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1574;&#1609;!
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; (&#1589 &#1603;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582;.

&#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1583;&#1607; &#1583;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610;:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ 
&#1607;&#1587;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; 

anyways.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> ^
> *&#1607;&#1587;&#1593; *&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;
> 
> anyways.....



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ 
&#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; : 2012-08-20 

*&#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;.. &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609;!!*

&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609;.

&#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1594;&#1587;&#1591;&#1587;&#1548; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; "&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1586;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1979.

&#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1585;&#1588;&#1575;&#1583;, &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575; "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;: "&#1573;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1610;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1594;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;".

&#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;: "&#1573;&#1606; &#1581;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; 20 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1581;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1610; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;".

&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1579;: "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1584;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;. ​??? ?????? ?????.. ?????? ??? ?????? ???? ????? ?? ??????? ??????!! | ???? ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; : 2012-08-20
> 
> *&#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;.. &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609;!!*
> 
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1594;&#1587;&#1591;&#1587;&#1548; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; "&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1586;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1979.
> 
> &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1585;&#1588;&#1575;&#1583;, &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575; "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1609; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;: "&#1573;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1610;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1594;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;: "&#1573;&#1606; &#1581;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; 20 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1581;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1610; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1579;: "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1584;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;. ​??? ?????? ?????.. ?????? ??? ?????? ???? ????? ?? ??????? ??????!! | ???? ?????



......


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ get me an Iranian source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

what should we call Syrians?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/2012/20120821/lp5.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sqn 17

salman108 said:


> Long time ... where have you been ?



kind off busy


----------



## sqn 17

&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; !!!!


----------



## Arabian Legend

sqn 17 said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; !!!!



&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

sqn 17 said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; !!!!



May you make the most of it !


----------



## Syrian Lion

^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

This dumb fighter thought he was fighting in Palestine, thats where those terrorists come from, they send them and say Syria is Palestine go kill the people and the army, they are Jews. 



> 'I didn't realise Palestine was as beautiful as this.' He thought he was in Palestine to fight the Israelis!"





> But the thought cannot escape us that the prime purpose of men like Sergeant Dawoud &#8211; and all his fellow soldiers here &#8211; was not, surely, to liberate Aleppo but to liberate the occupied Golan Heights, right next to the land which the "jihadis" apparently thought they were "liberating" yesterday &#8211; until they discovered that Aleppo was not Jerusalem.



Robert Fisk: 'Rebel army? They're a gang of foreigners' - Robert Fisk - Commentators - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Al Bhatti said:


>


No matter how hard you try,Assad is still much more handsome than those fat Arab kings who can't move their fats even in their palaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

and the best one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sqn 17

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;


 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;



> that Aleppo was not Jerusalem.



NO Aleppo is golan that's why assad army is shelling it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1584;&#1575;&#1569; ( &#1603;&#1588;&#1585;&#1609; ) &#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1609; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585;&#1607; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;

&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;






The picture above is of a demonstration against Mursi and was supposed to be a gathering of a million protestors and only couple of hundreds attended.

-----------------






&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; ..&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589; &#1576;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; (&#1610;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

^ &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; 
 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608; &#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

sqn 17 said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;




&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;



&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603;



&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567;



&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;



&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; ....


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; ....



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1608; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1608; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;



&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;

&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567;

&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; 
&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;



Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567;
> 
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 70 &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; 
&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; (&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583 &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; *&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;* &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;



&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1594;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 70 &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; (&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583 &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587; 

&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1608;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587;
> 
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1608;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; 
&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;, &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;, &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; 
&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1583;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1591;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1583;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1591;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;



&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; 

&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; 

&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;
> 
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;
> 
> &#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;




&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583; 

&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 70 &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;*
> *&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;*, &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; (&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583 &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608;&#1567; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;
> 
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;



&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1567;

&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;
> 
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1607; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589;&#1575; &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1567;
> *&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1567;*
> 
> *&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;* &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;



&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1574;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; 100%&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1574;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; 100%&#1567;



&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;
Men on the ground 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1567;

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1581; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
https://www.facebook.com/Arab.leader.Bashar.alAssad


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;
> Men on the ground
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1567;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605;



*&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1583;&#1585;&#1585; &#1548; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1585;&#1603; 

&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1548; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602;&#1607; &#1603;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1617;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; 

​*


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> *&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1583;&#1585;&#1585; &#1548; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1585;&#1603;
> 
> &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1548; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602;&#1607; &#1603;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1617;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;
> 
> ​*


&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;


*
&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1615;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; . . 

&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1573;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1585;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1578;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1571;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; 

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1548; &#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1548; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1548; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; !&#1567;
&#1601;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1617;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; 

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1590;&#1583;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1609; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; !

&#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1586;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1578;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603; ( &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; ) &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1608;&#1576;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1610; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1603;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1548; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1580; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1548; &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1603; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1567;&#1567;
&#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1548; &#1604;&#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1615;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1588;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1601; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1603; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1594;&#1591;&#1609; &#1576;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1573;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1618;&#1587;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; . . &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; *​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> *
> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1615;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; . .
> 
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1573;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1585;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1578;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1571;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;
> 
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1548; &#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1548; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1548; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; !&#1567;
> &#1601;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1617;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601;
> 
> &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1590;&#1583;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1609; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; !
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1586;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1578;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603; ( &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; ) &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1608;&#1576;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1610; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1603;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1548; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1580; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1548; &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1603; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1548; &#1604;&#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1615;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1588;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1601; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1603; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1594;&#1591;&#1609; &#1576;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1573;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1618;&#1587;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; . . &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; *​



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; , &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; 
&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 

&#1608; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; 

&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1601;&#1603; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; , &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> 
> &#1608; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1601;&#1603; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; 
&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; 
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1594; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;

&#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1581;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1610;&#1588;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1585;&#1594; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1587; 

&#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1594;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;
> &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1594; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;
> 
> &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1581;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1610;&#1588;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1585;&#1594; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1587;
> 
> &#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1594;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;



&#1585;&#1581; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; opz 
&#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;

&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1585;&#1581; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; opz
> &#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1591; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1607;&#1580;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1591; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1607;&#1580;&#1606;



&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1567; &#1575;&#1582; &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1582; 

&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1582;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1567; &#1575;&#1582; &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1582;
> 
> &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1582;




&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;  &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607; 

enjoy &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;  &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1607;
> 
> enjoy &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;



&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; 
&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;


&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;, &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;, &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;.



&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569;, &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1571; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;



Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;
> &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569;, &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1571; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567; 

&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;


----------



## opz

*&#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1594; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; 

&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; 







------------

&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1548; &#1571;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1584;&#1603;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; ½ &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; :




&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;

Click to expand...


&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; . . &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587; &#1548; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1587;&#1591; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1590;




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sqn 17

&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; 



> &#1603;&#1601;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> *&#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1594; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1548; &#1571;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1584;&#1603;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; ½ &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; :
> 
> 
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; . . &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587; &#1548; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1587;&#1591; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1590;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; The legend 

&#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; 
&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; 

&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603; 

&#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1604;&#1603; 

&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1604;&#1603;
> 
> &#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; "&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1573;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1592;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; "&#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1617;&#1601; &#1603;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;".



&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;" &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1548; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1617; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1590;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1592;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1571; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1592;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1617;&#1601; &#1603;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;".

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 300&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1601;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; "&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610; &#1582;&#1591;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1592;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1573;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; "&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1579;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; "&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1577;&#1548; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1573;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1607;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1591;&#1571;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1601;, &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;", &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1600; "&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;".

&#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1569; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1569; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;", &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1571;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1581;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1581;&#1604;&#1576;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1606;&#1586;&#1608;&#1581; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;​


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;​



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1606;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1606;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1594;&#1589;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1594;&#1589;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;



&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; 

&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585;" &#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1600;&#1615;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1600;&#1615;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;
> 
> &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585;" &#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1600;&#1615;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1600;&#1615;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577;



&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; 3 &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1583;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;, &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1594;&#1576; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; 

&#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;, &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1594;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; , &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;
> 
> &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585;" &#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1600;&#1615;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1600;&#1615;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577;



&#1602;&#1585;&#1571;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; "&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;", &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1581;&#1609; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603;.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1571;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 100 &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1586;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; 144 &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1578;&#1602;&#1593; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1576; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1590;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1603;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; ..... &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^^ &#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1571;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; "&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;"&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; "&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;".

&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587;" &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;: "&#1571;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 19 &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586;/&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1576;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; "&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;".

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; "&#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1584; "&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1592;&#1617; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1585; &#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1571;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; "&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;"&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; "&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587;" &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;: "&#1571;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 19 &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586;/&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1576;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; "&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; "&#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1584; "&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1592;&#1617; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1585; &#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;".



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;

&#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;*










> &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1600;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1600;&#1586; &#1576;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1600;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1608;&#1601;&#1602; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; "&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 17 &#1588;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1591;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1600;&#1573;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1600;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1600;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1600;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1602;&#1600;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1589;&#1600;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1600;&#1578;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1601;&#1606;&#1600;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1600;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1600;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;
> 
> &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;




&#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1583;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1603; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1593;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;.
&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1583;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1603; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1593;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;.
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1567;



&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605;.



&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576;&#1587; &#1593;&#1608;&#1570;&#1574;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1583;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1603; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1593;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;.
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1567;



&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605;.


&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1590;&#1585;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576;&#1587; &#1593;&#1608;&#1570;&#1574;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1577;



  &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; 
&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1603; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1584; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; 

&#1588;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> 
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1590;&#1585;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;. &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;. &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605;, &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1610;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;

&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1590;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1590;&#1608;&#1580; &#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607;


----------



## Farooq

Mosamania &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; PDF &#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Farooq said:


> Mosamania &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; PDF &#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;



what are trying to say


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> what are trying to say



Google translate man, just bare with it.


----------



## Farooq

The Legend said:


> what are trying to say



google translation


----------



## Syrian Lion

Farooq said:


> google translation


Just say it in english, anyways if you oppose mosa, you might get banned.......


----------



## Hyde

Raise your concern about the moderators to Webby in the PM or by contacting webmaster@defence.pk

Do not start making pointless posts here n there


----------



## Farooq

Zakii said:


> Raise your concern about the moderators to Webby in the PM or by contacting webmaster@defence.pk
> 
> Do not start making pointless posts here n there


 
thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Al Bhatti

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 


The Legend said:


> ^^^ &#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1548; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1548; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;
> 
> &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;









Just seconds before the above tweet Al Mayadeen news (I am sure you know who is behind Al Mayadeen TV and news) tweeted many tweets relating to news about Syria and within a minute after the above tweet they tweeted that their account had been hacked and now Al Mayadeen have taken control of the account back. In theory they are claiming that the account was hacked and they took back the control with a minute. 

Now Al Jazeera is hacked and presumably IT professionals are still trying to get back the control.

So who is spreading lies?

&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> Just seconds before the above tweet Al Mayadeen news (I am sure you know who is behind Al Mayadeen TV and news) tweeted many tweets relating to news about Syria and within a minute after the above tweet they tweeted that their account had been hacked and now Al Mayadeen have taken control of the account back. In theory they are claiming that the account was hacked and they took back the control with a minute.
> 
> Now Al Jazeera is hacked and presumably IT professionals are still trying to get back the control.
> 
> So who is spreading lies?
> 
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;



Al Mayadeen is talking about water tank, which doesn't even make sense. 
Aljazeera was hacked because it spreads lies, however it's still broadcasting lies and &#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; 
but why did they block the other point of view? Aljazeera slogan &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; What happened to the other opinion?? 
hahahah democracy and freedom ha?? 

And i would like to remind you about you gulfnews post regarding China  it was all lies, and i provided you three links to see for yourself. 

Al Bahatti stop spreading lies, this is not a Aljazeera or Alarabieyh, but you should apply for a job their, you would fit in perfectly, without training regarding fabricating news, and manipulating news reports.


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1574; &#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1593;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1581; 
&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; 
&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1633;&#1638;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1633;&#1640; &#1607;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1586;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1574; &#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1593;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1581;
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1633;&#1638;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1633;&#1640; &#1607;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1586;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;



&#1604;&#1603; 100 &#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569;
&#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1603; 100 &#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569;
> &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605;



&#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; 
&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1593;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1586;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1610;&#1575;&#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1610; 

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1593;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1586;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1610;&#1575;&#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1610;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586; &#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; 

&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;

&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; thefreesyrian

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; 3-4 &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;, &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1567; 
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> *Al Mayadeen is talking about water tank, which doesn't even make sense.*
> Aljazeera was hacked because it spreads lies, however it's still broadcasting lies and &#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577;
> but why did they block the other point of view? Aljazeera slogan &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; What happened to the other opinion??
> hahahah democracy and freedom ha??
> 
> And i would like to remind you about you gulfnews post regarding China  it was all lies, and i provided you three links to see for yourself.
> 
> Al Bahatti stop spreading lies, this is not a Aljazeera or Alarabieyh, but you should apply for a job their, you would fit in perfectly, without training regarding fabricating news, and manipulating news reports.



I am 100% sure you what that "useless" tweet about the tank means actually.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;, &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601;



&#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; 

&#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605;
> 
> &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;

&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; "&#1580;&#1583;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
&#1601;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; 86 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577;




&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;.





&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610; "&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603; &#1573;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1570;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;" &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;: "&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1601;&#1608;&#1592;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1576;&#1576;&#1578; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;".

&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1607;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1548; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; 1850 &#1608;1855 &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588; &#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603; &#1587;&#1610;&#1604;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1591;&#1575;&#1587; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;" &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 23 &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;/&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1589;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;,&#1606;&#1578;" &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;.

"&#1606;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;"

&#1608;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1591;&#1575;&#1587; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;" &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; "&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1586;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1570;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; LEON Blum &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1601;&#1608;&#1592;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1605; 3547 &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; 15/6/1936 &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;.

&#1606;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;

&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1617;&#1601;&#1548; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576;&#1603;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577;:

1- &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1587;&#1548; &#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1582;&#1590;&#1593; &#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;.

2- &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611;. &#1604;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1601;&#1592;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1585;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1610;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;.

3- &#1573;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1581; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1572;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; (&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1587;&#1604;&#1582;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; 1939 &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575 &#1608;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1573;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1601;&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1572;&#1587;&#1567;

4- &#1573;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1586;&#1578; &#1580;&#1584;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1610;&#1594;&#1584;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;.
&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1584;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;. 

&#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1572;&#1608;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1584;&#1609; &#1576;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1573;&#1606;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;. 

&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;.

5- &#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1592;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;.

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1590;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1593;&#1609; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1606;&#1602; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;.

6- &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1601;&#1606;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1606;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1548; &#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1590;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1548; &#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605; &#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;.

&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1570;&#1594;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1570;&#1594;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603; &#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1588;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;.

&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;" &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; 25 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;





&#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1588;&#1603;&#1603; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1585;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;:

"&#1573;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1548; &#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;". &#1608;&#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;: &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1570;&#1594;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1570;&#1594;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603; &#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1588;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;".

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; 80 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;" &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1578;: "&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1593; &#1576;&#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;" &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1578;&#1593;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;

&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1578;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 

&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;






&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577;" &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1578;&#1593;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
> 
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1578;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577;" &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567;



&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1567; &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1567; &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; 
&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576;&#1567; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588;&#1567; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1567; &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604;



&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1567;&#1567;
&#1588;&#1608; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1567;&#1567; 
&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608; &#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; 










&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1567;&#1567; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1588;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1588;&#1608; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608; &#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;****** &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;
&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583;


Syrian Lion said:


>



&#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1591;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1586;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1581;
&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;****** &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583;
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1591;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1586;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1581;
> &#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1567;



&#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1581;&#1591;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; 
&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; 
&#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1584;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1608; &#1580;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;

&#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; (&#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575 &#1606;&#1578;&#1604;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1567; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1580;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;

&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1609; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608; &#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1581;&#1591;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;
> &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1584;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1605;
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1588;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1591; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1580;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;.
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1608; &#1580;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;
> 
> &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; (&#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575 &#1606;&#1578;&#1604;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1567; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1580;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587; &#1607;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1609; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608; &#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1588;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1591; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1580;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;.
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;



&#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; , &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1604;&#1603; &#1591;&#1586; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; 
&#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586; 

&#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 
&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605; 23 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583;



BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603;



&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Warning: Graphic Content:





&#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1577;
> *



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; 

&#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;


----------



## Al Bhatti

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; , &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1591;&#1586; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;
> 
> &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;
> &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605; 23 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583;



&#1607;&#1604; 23 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; (&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583 &#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;


----------



## Al Bhatti

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603;



&#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1588;&#1585;&#1576; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1607;&#1604; 23 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1603; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; (&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583 &#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; 23 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; 23 &#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;

&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603;&#1567; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1580;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603;&#1567; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1580;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; 
&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1588;&#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;


*
&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1607; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; !!&#1567;
&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1548; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1576;&#1600;&#1600;&#1607; &#1548; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1593;&#1584;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1615;&#1604;&#1603;

&#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1573;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1593;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1580;&#1579;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

I would like to know, The Legend how many accounts he owns? 
lets count
The Legend
thefreesyrian
JUBA

and anymore?



opz said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1607; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; !!&#1567;
> &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1548; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1576;&#1600;&#1600;&#1607; &#1548; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1593;&#1584;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1615;&#1604;&#1603;
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1573;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1593;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1580;&#1579;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;​*



&#1602;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> I would like to know, The Legend how many accounts he owns?
> lets count
> The Legend
> thefreesyrian
> JUBA
> 
> and anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> &#1602;&#1576; &#1602;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;
> &#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;


*
&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; !&#1567; 

&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; !&#1567;

&#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; !&#1567;

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=732793

&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1603;&#1617;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; !!

&#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1574; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1580; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1603;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> *
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; !&#1567;
> 
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; !&#1567;
> 
> &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; !&#1567;
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=732793
> 
> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1603;&#1617;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; !!
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1574; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1580; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1603;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;​*



&#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 

&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1567; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; 
&#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;

I'm done here, arguing with you people leads no where....


God, Syria, Alasad.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

The Legend said:


>


Lats Crush them like cockroaches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; "4-09-2012" .. &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;

------------






------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 

Who got rid of Saddam?? who destroyed Iraq?? wasn't it the U.S and GCC. some GCC countries opened their soil for the American, and all "Arabs" countries voted yes on the 2003 invasion of Iraq, except Syria and Algeria, these two nation said NO, no to destroy Iraq.


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1588;&#1602; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1606;&#1593;&#1588;&#1602; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1586;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;..&#1608; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;..
&#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585; &#1571;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1571;&#1608; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575;..&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1582;&#1583;&#1588; &#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; ..&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1583;&#1605;&#1594;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610;...&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575;

&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577;..&#1608; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1606;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;..&#1608; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1606;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; "&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1602; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Banu Umayyah

Syrian Lion said:


> Who got rid of Saddam?? who destroyed Iraq?? wasn't it the U.S and GCC. some GCC countries opened their soil for the American, and all "Arabs" countries voted yes on the 2003 invasion of Iraq, except Syria and Algeria, these two nation said NO, no to destroy Iraq.


 That's unfortunately true. But lets not forget that your great leader Hafiz Alasad supported Iran in its war with Iraq. So lets stop with the Arab nationalism BS.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> That's unfortunately true. But lets not forget that your great leader Hafiz Alasad supported Iran in its war with Iraq. So lets stop with the Arab nationalism BS.


 
That was Hafiz, I have no business with Hafiz, and the current president is Bashar Alasad, the one who opposed the 2003 invasion of Iraq.

Plus Hafiz Alasad said "People are wondering why I supported Iran, it's because the future will answer you later." Today, Iran is the only country in the Middle East that stands with the Syrian people and it support Syrian independence and sovereignty.


----------



## opz

&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; 16 &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577;

&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1578;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1571;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1602;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;"&#1548; *&#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 16 &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;.*

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1586;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; 60 &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1578; 


----------

*&#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; ​*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; 16 &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577;
> 
> &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1578;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1571;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1602;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;"&#1548; *&#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 16 &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;.*
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1586;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; 60 &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1578;
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> *&#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; ​*


 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1603;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;


----------



## opz

-------------------


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## opz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1581;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1590;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1586;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608;&#1591;&#1571;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1580;&#1607;&#1586; &#1576;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1604;&#1576; &#1571;&#1605;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1610; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; &#1605;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1603;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1583;&#1603; 




> *&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; 16 &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577;*



&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1583;&#1603;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;


 
&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1601;&#1604; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; 
&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; 24 &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1601;&#1604; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603;
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; 24 &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;


 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1601;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1601;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;


 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; 
&#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1592;&#1601; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; 100% &#1605;&#1606; !100% &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1601; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;
> &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1592;&#1601; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; 100% &#1605;&#1606; !100% &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;


 
&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;  

&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;



> &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; "&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1591; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1548; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;/&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603;&#1548; &#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;/ &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1591;&#1607;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;.
> 
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1594;&#1548; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;/&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602; &#1586;&#1608;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1585;&#1589;&#1548; &#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;.
> 
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;/&#1571;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1548; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.



&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; 
Ø§Ù&#8224;Ø´Ù&#8218;Ø§Ù&#8218; Ø¯Ø¨Ù&#8222;Ù&#710;Ù&#8230;Ø§Ø³Ù&#352;Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; Ù&#8230;Ù&#8224; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¨Ø¹Ø«Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ù&#710;Ø±Ù&#352;Ø© ÙÙ&#352; Ù&#8230;Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#352;Ø²Ù&#352;Ø§


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1576; 7 9 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Aljazeera and Alrabieyh sources, from facebook and youtube 






BREAKING NEWS: Flying Cow flying in Damascus, Syria.  

Aljazeera


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

@blackeagle 

wouldn't the Syrian TV edit that  see you just proved that Syrian TV is honest, it leaves everything natural 

Thank you that was funny also lol


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 

&#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1606;&#1607;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2009






This is the video from Aljazeera it self, in 2009 
0:30 shows you that picture


----------



## Mosamania

*&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;​*
&#1587;&#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;​





&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1602; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;.



&#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 70 &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1587;&#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1581;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1588; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1581; &#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;.

ÙØ±ÙÙ Ø·Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø¹ÙØ¯Ù ÙØªØ®ØµØµ ÙÙ Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ø­Ø© Ø§ÙÙÙØ¨ ÙØµÙ ØµÙØ¹Ø§Ø¡

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; 3 &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;16 &#1602;&#1587;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;​*





&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;: &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;16 &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1587;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1588;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1577; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1616;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1615;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1616;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;.
&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1581;&#1589; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1614;&#1585;&#1614;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1608;&#1614;&#1617;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1548; &#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1563; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609;&#1563; &#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1594; &#1571;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1576;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1587;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1616;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1569; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1590;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1563; &#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1582;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1614;&#1585;&#1614;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577;.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...amists-seek-turn-syria-into-sharia-state.html


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


>


&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sqn 17

Syrian Lion said:


>


 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1579;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

sqn 17 said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1579;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1609;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

The Legend said:


> &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1609;


&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;




&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608;


&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1572;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608;



&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; 
&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; 

&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1606;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; "&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;" &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1572;&#1567;


&#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576; &#1581;&#1602; &#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1592;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1567;&#1567; 
&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1606;&#1610;&#1593;&#1567;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1606;&#1610;&#1593;&#1567;&#1567;


 &#1610;&#1575; &#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;(&#1590;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585 &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;(&#1590;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585 &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1592; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1592; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1567; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;

&#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

&#1571;&#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1586;&#1606;&#1591;&#1610; !&#1567; 

&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1580;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1567;&#1567;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1573;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1601;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; !!

&#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1586;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1592;&#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1606;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1548; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1607; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1576;&#1602;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1616;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; !!!!&#1567; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1594; &#1608;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1586;&#1606;&#1591;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
> &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1567; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1567;


&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606; &#1608; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; 
&#1608; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;




&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1573;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; 62 &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; 2 &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;

&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1594;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1592;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1589;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;".

&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;-&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;:
&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; "&#1579;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; (&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577 &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;". 

&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1594;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1592;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1589;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;". 

&#1608;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1584; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1592;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;". 
&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1584;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; "&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1578;&#1574;&#1578; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1594;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1605;&#1606;&#1577;". 


15 &#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2012​
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569;


----------



## sqn 17

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608;


&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1570;&#1605;&#1585; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

sqn 17 said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1570;&#1605;&#1585; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;


&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1586;&#1609; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1583;&#1576; &#1608; &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569;



&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; 

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; 



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## sqn 17

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1586;&#1609; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1583;&#1576; &#1608; &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;



&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;

&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

sqn 17 said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;
> 
> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;



&#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1582; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

sqn 17 said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;
> 
> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;



&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; 
&#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; 
&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; 

&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;
> &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;
> 
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;



&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; 

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

​
*&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578;
*

&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1588;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1617;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1576; &#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.
&#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1617; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1603;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; - &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; - &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1572;&#1607;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1615;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1617;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; 

&#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1605;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1577; &#1608;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1573;&#1594;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1587;&#1583; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;



 

&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1591;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1591;



^^&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1576; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1590;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; 

&#1583;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;

&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> ^^&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1576; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1590;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;
> 
> &#1583;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;
> 
> &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1576;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;



&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;



&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; 
&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;
> &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; , &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1608; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1608;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

sqn 17 said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;
> 
> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1578;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1603; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;


&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1588; &#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1609; &#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1567; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; 


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;


 &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1609; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606;&#1609; &#1588;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577;




&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1567; 
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1578;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; , &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1608; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1608;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577;




&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603;&#1575;



&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1587;&#1574;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1567;&#1567;
&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1567;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1589;&#1581;&#1603; &#1578;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; 


&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1587;&#1574;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; 

&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1580;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; 

&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1589;&#1581;&#1603; &#1578;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;QyYVoGBwd0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyYVoGBwd0o[video]




&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1590;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1604; 

&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;





&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1608; &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1590;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1604;
> 
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1608; &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1591;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; 

&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;
> 
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1580;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;
> 
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;




&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1591;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;
> 
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;



&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1603; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;




&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; 

&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1603; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;




&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;
> 
> &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;



&#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;



&#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607; &#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607; &#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1580; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576; 

&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; 
&#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1580; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576;
> 
> &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;
> &#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;



&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1588;&#1602; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1588;&#1602; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;



&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567;&#1567; &#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1589;&#1581;&#1603; &#1578;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;


&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1591;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1576;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1588; &#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1609; &#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1567; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;


 &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1591;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1576;&#1587;&#1577; &#1607;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;
> 
> &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; 

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2002 
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1581;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609;

&#1608;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1581;&#1614;&#1583;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1605;&#1615;&#1588;&#1618;&#1585;&#1616;&#1603;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1587;&#1618;&#1578;&#1614;&#1580;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1603;&#1614; &#1601;&#1614;&#1571;&#1614;&#1580;&#1616;&#1585;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615; &#1581;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1609; &#1610;&#1614;&#1587;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614;&#1593;&#1614; &#1603;&#1614;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1579;&#1615;&#1605;&#1614;&#1617; &#1571;&#1614;&#1576;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1594;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1614;&#1571;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1584;&#1614;&#1604;&#1616;&#1603;&#1614; &#1576;&#1616;&#1571;&#1614;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1612; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1604;&#1614;&#1605;&#1615;&#1608;&#1606;&#1614;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; 

&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; 
&#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607; 

&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


>



&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1580;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2002
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1581;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609;
> 
> &#1608;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1581;&#1614;&#1583;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1605;&#1615;&#1588;&#1618;&#1585;&#1616;&#1603;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1587;&#1618;&#1578;&#1614;&#1580;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1603;&#1614; &#1601;&#1614;&#1571;&#1614;&#1580;&#1616;&#1585;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615; &#1581;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1609; &#1610;&#1614;&#1587;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614;&#1593;&#1614; &#1603;&#1614;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1579;&#1615;&#1605;&#1614;&#1617; &#1571;&#1614;&#1576;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1594;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1614;&#1571;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1584;&#1614;&#1604;&#1616;&#1603;&#1614; &#1576;&#1616;&#1571;&#1614;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1612; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1604;&#1614;&#1605;&#1615;&#1608;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;
> 
> &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1576;&#1606; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; 

&#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2002
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1581;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609;
> 
> &#1608;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1581;&#1614;&#1583;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1605;&#1615;&#1588;&#1618;&#1585;&#1616;&#1603;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1587;&#1618;&#1578;&#1614;&#1580;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1603;&#1614; &#1601;&#1614;&#1571;&#1614;&#1580;&#1616;&#1585;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615; &#1581;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1609; &#1610;&#1614;&#1587;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614;&#1593;&#1614; &#1603;&#1614;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1579;&#1615;&#1605;&#1614;&#1617; &#1571;&#1614;&#1576;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1594;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1614;&#1571;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1584;&#1614;&#1604;&#1616;&#1603;&#1614; &#1576;&#1616;&#1571;&#1614;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1612; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1604;&#1614;&#1605;&#1615;&#1608;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;
> 
> &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1590;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;


&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1606;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1576;&#1606; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;
> 
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;



&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1603;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1606;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575;



&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1603;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605;



&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 2008 &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 2008 &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;



&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;



&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 2008 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; 
&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1567;


&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1609; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1589;&#1585;&#1581; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; 
http://hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=219287
&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1575;&#1574;&#1609; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 2008
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575;
> &#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1590;&#1604; 


King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz announced the donation for the reconstruction of Gaza at an Arab League economic summit in Kuwait "I announce on behalf of your brothers in Saudi Arabia that the kingdom will offer $1 billion as a contribution under the program proposed by this summit for the reconstruction of Gaza".[59][60]
Saudi Arabia also launched "the Custodian of The Two Holy Mosques Campaign to Provide Humanitarian Relief to the Palestinian People in Gaza." This effort is a nationwide endeavor which is coordinated by a number of entities, including representative of the provincial governments.[61] Through this effort 6.5 mln dollars were collected. The $6 million is sent to UNRWA to provide food for the people of Gaza and $500,000 to buy fuel which UNRWA provides to local authorities and utilities in Gaza to pump water and incinerate refuse, both essential operations in prevent outbreaks of disease.[62]

&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; 

Saudi Arabia | Global Humanitarian Assistance

Saudi Aid to Palestine

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/195859-100-m-saudi-aid-hailed-palestinian-pm.html

&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1609; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1589;&#1585;&#1581;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;
> http://hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=219287
> &#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1575;&#1574;&#1609; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;




&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1590;&#1604;
> 
> 
> King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz announced the donation for the reconstruction of Gaza at an Arab League economic summit in Kuwait "I announce on behalf of your brothers in Saudi Arabia that the kingdom will offer $1 billion as a contribution under the program proposed by this summit for the reconstruction of Gaza".[59][60]
> Saudi Arabia also launched "the Custodian of The Two Holy Mosques Campaign to Provide Humanitarian Relief to the Palestinian People in Gaza." This effort is a nationwide endeavor which is coordinated by a number of entities, including representative of the provincial governments.[61] Through this effort 6.5 mln dollars were collected. The $6 million is sent to UNRWA to provide food for the people of Gaza and $500,000 to buy fuel which UNRWA provides to local authorities and utilities in Gaza to pump water and incinerate refuse, both essential operations in prevent outbreaks of disease.[62]
> 
> &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;
> 
> Saudi Arabia | Global Humanitarian Assistance
> 
> Saudi Aid to Palestine
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/195859-100-m-saudi-aid-hailed-palestinian-pm.html
> 
> &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1603;


&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; 2008 &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; 2008 &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;



&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 2008
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; 2008 
&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; 
&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1570;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;*


&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; "&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;" &#1576;&#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#8211; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;: &#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1548; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1611;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; 3 &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 65 &#1591;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1581; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1570;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;*
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; "&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;" &#1576;&#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#8211; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;: &#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1548; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1611;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; 3 &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 65 &#1591;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1581; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 2008
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; 2008
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1567;



&#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1584; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; 

&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1584; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> &#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## sqn 17

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1588; &#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1609; &#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1567; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1575;&#1603; &#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1567;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1578;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;

&#x202b;

&#x202b;



Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;
> &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;
> 
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;





> &#1603;&#1601;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1611;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Syrian Lion

sqn 17 said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;







&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; 
&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; 

&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> 
> &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;



&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;***&#1585;&#1607;" &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;. &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;


----------



## Icewolf

Passing by with a english comment


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;


&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1609; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608; &#1589;&#1585;&#1581;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577;






&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1609; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sqn 17

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1609; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608; &#1589;&#1585;&#1581;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1609; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;



&#1585;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1608; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1608;&#1588; &#1576;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1603; &#1575;&#1608; &#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1603; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; -&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609;-



Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> 
> &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;





> &#1603;&#1601;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;



&#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

sqn 17 said:


> &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588; &#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1581; &#1608;&#1588; &#1576;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1603; &#1575;&#1608; &#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1606;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;, &#1586;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1606;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;, &#1586;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;


&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1609; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1594; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1590;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> &#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1603; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; -&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609;-


ØªÙ&#710;Ø±Ø· Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ø¹Ù&#710;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ù&#710;Ù&#8224; Ø¨ØªÙ&#8230;Ù&#710;Ù&#352;Ù&#8222; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ù&#8222;ÙÙ&#352;Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; ÙÙ&#352; ØªÙ&#710;Ù&#8224;Ø³ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ù&#8230;ØµØ± | Ù&#8218;Ù&#8224;Ø§Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¹Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ø®Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù&#352;Ø©
http://forums.moheet.com/showthread.php?t=217977
Alalam News in Arabic:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1594; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1590;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;


&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1607;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1580;&#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1603; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588; &#1590;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ØªÙ&#710;Ø±Ø· Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ø¹Ù&#710;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ù&#710;Ù&#8224; Ø¨ØªÙ&#8230;Ù&#710;Ù&#352;Ù&#8222; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ù&#8222;ÙÙ&#352;Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; ÙÙ&#352; ØªÙ&#710;Ù&#8224;Ø³ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ù&#8230;ØµØ± | Ù&#8218;Ù&#8224;Ø§Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¹Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ø®Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù&#352;Ø©
> http://forums.moheet.com/showthread.php?t=217977
> Alalam News in Arabic:





&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1601;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1576;&#1574;&#1607;

&#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1608;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sqn 17

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ØªÙ&#710;Ø±Ø· Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ø¹Ù&#710;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ù&#710;Ù&#8224; Ø¨ØªÙ&#8230;Ù&#710;Ù&#352;Ù&#8222; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ù&#8222;ÙÙ&#352;Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; ÙÙ&#352; ØªÙ&#710;Ù&#8224;Ø³ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ù&#8230;ØµØ± | Ù&#8218;Ù&#8224;Ø§Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¹Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ø®Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù&#352;Ø©
> http://forums.moheet.com/showthread.php?t=217977
> Alalam News in Arabic:
> &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1607;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1580;&#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1603; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588; &#1590;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;




&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1609; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;


&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608;&#1585;&#1580; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1576;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577;
&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1578;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;! &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;
&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603;.&#1571;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; " &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1611; "&#1548; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;​


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; " &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1611; "&#1548; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;


&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608;&#1588; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1593;&#1603; &#1608; &#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1588; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1610;&#1607;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;


&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602;​Enjoy!


----------



## Mosamania

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608;&#1588; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1593;&#1603; &#1608; &#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1586;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1588; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1610;&#1607;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1607; &#1608; &#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;. 

&#1575;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1583; &#1581;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608;* &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1607; &#1608; &#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607;* &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;


&#1571;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;! &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
!&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1615;&#1585;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> Banu Umayyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1583; &#1581;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1586; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1608; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1607; &#1608; &#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;.
> 
> &#1575;*&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;*


 &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; .......... &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> Banu Umayyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1583; &#1581;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;! &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1607;&#1605;&#1580;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;​
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608;&#1585;&#1580; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1576;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577;
> &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1578;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;! &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603;.&#1571;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; " &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1611; "&#1548; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
> !&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1615;&#1585;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;


 &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1610;&#1580;&#1609; &#1610;&#1605;&#1588;&#1609; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; 


> &#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610;&#1548; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;! &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1607;&#1605;&#1580;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1567; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;





> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1575;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1586;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1588; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1602;&#1578; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591;



> Syrian Lion


&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1574;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1609; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1567;



&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;....


----------



## Banu Umayyah

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1610;&#1583;&#1617;&#1593;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; *&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;* &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;. &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1615;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;

&#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; ​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; *&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;* &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;. &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1615;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; ​



&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1574;. &#1575;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;.

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1579;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604;&#1604;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;. &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

&#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578; 


> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1602;&#1578; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581; &#1608; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

___________________________
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1577; &#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1594;&#1590;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1608; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1583; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1582;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; 
&#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Pak47 said:


>



exactly burning out Assad's arss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> exactly burning out Assad's arss



You are very "Smart" the picture showing how the west and Saudi are burning Syria 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1574;. &#1575;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;.
> 
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1579;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604;&#1604;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;. &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;


&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...amists-seek-turn-syria-into-sharia-state.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/205798-terrorists-camps-turkey.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/208122-there-50-senior-agents-turkey-ex-spy-says.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/207710-pope-says-import-arms-syria-grave-sin.html
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> You are very "Smart" the picture showing how the west and Saudi are burning Syria



the only one who's burning syria is Assad and his thugs. 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;... &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1582; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> the only one who's burning syria is Assad and his thugs.
> 
> &#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;... &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1582;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;

&#1608; &#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1603;&#1603;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> You are very "Smart" the picture showing how the west and Saudi are burning Syria
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...amists-seek-turn-syria-into-sharia-state.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/205798-terrorists-camps-turkey.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/208122-there-50-senior-agents-turkey-ex-spy-says.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/207710-pope-says-import-arms-syria-grave-sin.html
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1584;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;.
&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;.
&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;
&#x202b;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1584;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;.
> &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;
> &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;.
> &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#x202b;



&#1591;&#1586; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
&#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1608; &#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1588;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1571;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; 7 &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; 6 &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1591;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1591;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1587; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1580;&#1586;&#1578; 17 &#1591;&#1606;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1605; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;.

&#1608;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1589; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1610; «&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;» &#1608;«&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;»&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; 30 &#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;.​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1591;&#1586; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1608; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1588;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581; 30 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1567;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1601;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

source


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581; 30 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1567;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1601;


&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;

&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; 
&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;

&#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;
> 
> &#1608; &#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1603;&#1603;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; 

&#1605;&#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;
> 
> &#1605;&#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; 

&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> 
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> 
> &#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1571;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; 7 &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; 6 &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1591;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1591;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1587; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1580;&#1586;&#1578; 17 &#1591;&#1606;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1605; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1589; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1610; «&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;» &#1608;«&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;»&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; 30 &#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;.​





Mootaz-khelifi said:


> source



&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;


&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; 


> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1580;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1580;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;



&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1589;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1573;&#1584; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1604;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1603;
&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; + &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; 




&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; 3 &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1586;&#1585;&#1578; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 17 &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610; 2011 &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1601;&#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1573;&#1584; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1604;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1603;
> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; + &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; 3 &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1586;&#1585;&#1578; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 17 &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610; 2011 &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1601;&#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603;



&#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;

&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1567;&#1567;

*&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1577; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;'&#1573;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;'
*

:. '':.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;



&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1589;&#1591;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; 2 &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> *&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1577; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;'&#1573;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;'
> *
> 
> :. '':.



&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; 17 &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2010 &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;
&#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1588;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1581;&#1577;
can u &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1590;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; 17 &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2010 &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1588;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1581;&#1577;
> can u &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1590;&#1604;&#1577;


&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; 
&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1603; 

&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1603;
> 
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577;


&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1587;&#1610;&#1574; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;	
&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1582;&#1605;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;
&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;	
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1573;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;
&#1593;&#1601;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;​


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1608; &#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;* &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1603;&#1603;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;



&#1593;&#1584;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1606;&#1576;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

self delete


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1593;&#1584;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1606;&#1576;



are you trying to deny that USA and NATO are Israel's protectors, and GCC are Israel's slave....

Plus don't forget if Syria provoke the UN resolution and law... that mean every country must attack Syria because Syria broke the laws...

and did you forget your islands that are under Israel's control??


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> are you trying to deny that USA and NATO are Israel's protectors, and GCC are Israel's slave....
> 
> Plus don't forget if Syria provoke the UN resolution and law... that mean every country must attack Syria because Syria broke the laws...
> 
> and did you forget your islands that are under Israel's control??



&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; 
&#1606;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1605;&#1601;&#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; 
&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1587;&#1610;&#1574; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1582;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;
> &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
> &#1573;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;
> &#1593;&#1601;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;​


 &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1601; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1601; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;



&#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; 10% &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; ( &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; ) &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1573;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; 10% &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; ( &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; ) &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1573;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;



&#1608; 90% &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; 90% &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1590;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1589;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;

&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1590;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1589;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;



&#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585; 
&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1594; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; 
&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1590;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; *&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1589;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;* &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;



&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; 

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;



&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; 50 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1587; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586;&#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; 50 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1587; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;



&#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;...... &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; 
&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1608; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; 







Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;...... &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;
> &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1608; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;&#1606;



&#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1571;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

(&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1585;&#1605;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; ( &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;



&#1575;&#1610; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1610; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; 

&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576; &#1586;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1610; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1610; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> 
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576; &#1586;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;



&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588; &#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610; &#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588; &#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610; &#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;



&#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;........ &#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; 

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;........ &#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;



(&#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608; &#1578;&#1605; &#1602;&#1606;&#1589;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1583;&#1607;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; ( &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; 




&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1571;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> (&#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608; &#1578;&#1605; &#1602;&#1606;&#1589;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1583;&#1607;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; ( &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1571;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;




*&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;*

&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1589;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;*
> 
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1589;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;



&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1608;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608; &#1581;&#1605;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; ( &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; ) &#1608; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; ( &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; )


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1608;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608; &#1581;&#1605;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; ( &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; : &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; ) &#1608; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; ( &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; )



&#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1606;&#1589; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; 
&#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601; 
&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; 

 &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; ( &#1571;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1589;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; ) &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; (&#1608; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1571;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; ) &#1601;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; ( &#1571;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1589;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; ) &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; (&#1608; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1571;&#1610; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; ) &#1601;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...amists-seek-turn-syria-into-sharia-state.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/203568-turkish-al-qaeda-member-killed-syria.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/199360-west-supports-al-qaida.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...syria-aided-uk-intelligence-sunday-times.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/205798-terrorists-camps-turkey.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/208122-there-50-senior-agents-turkey-ex-spy-says.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...-team-there-propaganda-war-against-syria.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/199496-freedom-fighters.html

&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; 

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1589;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 


&#1610;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601; 
&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603;
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...amists-seek-turn-syria-into-sharia-state.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/203568-turkish-al-qaeda-member-killed-syria.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/199360-west-supports-al-qaida.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...syria-aided-uk-intelligence-sunday-times.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/205798-terrorists-camps-turkey.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/208122-there-50-senior-agents-turkey-ex-spy-says.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...-team-there-propaganda-war-against-syria.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/199496-freedom-fighters.html
> 
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608;
> 
> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1589;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;
> 
> 
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;&#1601;
> &#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;


1 
&#1573;&#1584; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; 
2 &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; 
3 &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1582;&#1582;&#1577; &#1548; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> 1
> &#1573;&#1584; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;
> 2 &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;
> 3 &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1582;&#1582;&#1577; &#1548; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1576;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; 
&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; , &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1548; &#1601;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548; &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581; : 

 &#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1606;&#1601;&#1578; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;


&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; (&#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585 &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;

&#1608;&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602; &#1584;&#1607;&#1606;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; !&#1567;

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; . . &#1603;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; 

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1600;&#1583;&#1593;&#1600;&#1608; 

Mahmoud_EGY 

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1611;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1594;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608;&#1590; &#1601;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1600;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1600;&#1602; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1605; &#1548; &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 






&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; 
&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 1970 &#1600;&#1600;&#1600; 2000 &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 30 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; 5 &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 6 &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 10 &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; 
&#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577;. 
&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1581;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; 11/8/1980 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 100 &#1602;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; . 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1649;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1573;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1600;&#1583;&#1593;&#1600;&#1608;
> 
> Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1611;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1594;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608;&#1590; &#1601;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1600;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1600;&#1602; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1605; &#1548; &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


 &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 6 &#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1578;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1609; &#1586;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1592;&#1606; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1609; &#1608; &#1610;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1583;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1583;&#1577; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1567; 
&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 60 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578;&#1578; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1609; 
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1588; &#1607;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1606;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; 
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1607;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 6 &#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1578;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1609; &#1586;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1592;&#1606; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1609; &#1608; &#1610;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1583;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1583;&#1577; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1567;
> &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 60 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578;&#1578; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1609;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1588; &#1607;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1606;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1607;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; 
&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; 

&#1610;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; 
&#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; 

&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;

&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;

&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;

&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; 
&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576; 4 &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610;!!!! &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 6 &#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1578;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1609; &#1586;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1592;&#1606; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1609; &#1608; &#1610;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1583;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1583;&#1577; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1609; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1567;
> &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 60 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578;&#1578; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1609;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1588; &#1607;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588; &#1607;&#1606;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1586;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608; &#1607;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1601;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1548; &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1579;&#1602; &#1608;&#1610;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602; !!&#1567;

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1602; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1594;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1574;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1571;&#1579;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; 

&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1585; ( &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; - &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; - &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; ) &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1580;&#1581; &#1608;&#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1601;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;

&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1586;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1603; &#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; 
&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 1970 &#1600;&#1600;&#1600; 2000 &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 30 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; 5 &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 6 &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 10 &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; 
&#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577;. 
&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1581;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; 11/8/1980 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 100 &#1602;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; . 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1649;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1573;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 


&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; 
&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 1970 &#1600;&#1600;&#1600; 2000 &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 30 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; 5 &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 6 &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; 10 &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;
> &#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1577;.
> &#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1581;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; 11/8/1980 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 100 &#1602;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1583;&#1601;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; .
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1649;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1573;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;
> &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;
> 
> 
> &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575;
> &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578;​



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;
&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; 
&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1576; 
&#1608; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1602;&#1590;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; 

 &#1581;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1588;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;
> &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1576;
> &#1608; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1602;&#1590;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;
> 
> &#1581;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;




&#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1592;&#1604;&#1605;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1580;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; 21 &#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2012 (&#1587; 03 &#1608; 05 &#1583;&#1602 &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; "&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;" &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; 939/&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585; "&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1607;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;" &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; 1778/ &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; &#1576;&#1589;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; 46 &#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1602; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1594;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;&#1577;.​


----------



## Banu Umayyah

*"&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;" &#1578;&#1576;&#1579; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;
&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
*




&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1579;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1573;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;. 

&#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1601;&#1581;&#1589; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1579; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;.
&#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1573;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1586;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;. 

&#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1571;&#1590;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1573;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1548; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;.

&#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1605;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; 12 &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1583;&#1609; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; 6 &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1576;&#1579; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1594;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; 29 &#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;/&#1571;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; 2012 &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; 16:30 &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588; (19:30 &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;".

&#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;.&#1606;&#1578;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;" &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; (&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1587.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;. &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574; &#1608;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1581; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1594;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;
&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1580;&#1586;&#1605;, &#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1586;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1607;






&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Umayyah

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;.&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1610;&#1576; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;


 
&#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591; &#1606;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1573;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1548; &#1576;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;
&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1615;&#1607;&#1586;&#1605; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585; &#1610;&#1607;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1607;&#1586;&#1605; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610; &#1573;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1581;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577;
&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1548; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1610;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;
&#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1614;​


> &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574; &#1608;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;
> &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1581; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1594;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1586;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1607;


.&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1604;&#1602; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;


&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;: *&#1603;&#1604;&#1613; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1587;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591; &#1606;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1573;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1548; &#1576;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;
> &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1615;&#1607;&#1586;&#1605; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585; &#1610;&#1607;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1607;&#1586;&#1605; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610; &#1573;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1581;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577;
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1548; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1610;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;
> &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1614;​
> .&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1604;&#1602; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;: *&#1603;&#1604;&#1613; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1587;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;*​


&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1590;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;
&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567;
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; 
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1603;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;

Asia Times Online :: Middle East News, Iraq, Iran current affairs


----------



## Syrian Lion

black eagle and banu umayyah  that's what i did when i was reading your comment....

question: how is Saudi Arabia gonna attack Israel?? with its American jets?? or American tanks?


and blackeagle if you know that Syrian chaos will destroy the Arabs and Israel would be victorious then why you support the destruction and ask NATO to invade Syria??


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> black eagle and banu umayyah  that's what i did when i was reading your comment....
> 
> question: how is Saudi Arabia gonna attack Israel?? with its American jets?? or American tanks?
> 
> 
> and blackeagle if you know that Syrian chaos will destroy the Arabs and Israel would be victorious then why you support the destruction and ask NATO to invade Syria??



Let me guess. Only Russian weapons are almight and strong enough to fight Israel?? Even though History taught us and you better than anyone that western equipment fronts were the more successful in the fights while the Russian ones were a monkey model knock off death tomb.

After Assad disappears the Arabs will become a united independent front again. But as long as we have someone who rather be an Iranian ***** we will not have that. 

All Arab states are becoming friendly again and all old rivalries are being taken down save for one: Assad's government. It is time for Our beloved Syria to join its sister states again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Let me guess. Only Russian weapons are almight and strong enough to fight Israel?? Even though History taught us and you better than anyone that western equipment fronts were the more successful in the fights while the Russian ones were a monkey model knock off death tomb.
> 
> After Assad disappears the Arabs will become a united independent front again. But as long as we have someone who rather be an Iranian ***** we will not have that.
> 
> All Arab states are becoming friendly again and all old rivalries are being taken down save for one: Assad's government. It is time for Our beloved Syria to join its sister states again.



U missed the point hahahhaah think outside the box... when I said American jets... i meant that America will not allow you... they will know how to control your air force... since they made the jets they know them well... and your pilots have no experience.... plus if you really wanted to united then you would have long time ago... remember Egypt and Syria union... Iraq union , Libya Union??


hahha you people are funny,I will cut my whole arm if Arab will unite someday..... how you gonna save Palestine when you are ally with Israel and USA??? stop saying BS statement... and think outside the BOX....


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> U missed the point hahahhaah think outside the box... when I said American jets... i meant that America will not allow you... they will know how to control your air force... since they made the jets they know them well... and your pilots have no experience.... plus if you really wanted to united then you would have long time ago... remember Egypt and Syria union... Iraq union , Libya Union??
> 
> 
> hahha you people are funny,I will cut my whole arm if Arab will unite someday..... how you gonna save Palestine when you are ally with Israel and USA??? stop saying BS statement... and think outside the BOX....



&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;
&#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;
> &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;



Are you afraid ?? because i'm show the world the TRUTH??

This is an English forum and the rules say only type in English?? 


i can type whatever in this thread Arabic or English... hahaha


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> U missed the point hahahhaah think outside the box... when I said American jets... i meant that America will not allow you... they will know how to control your air force... since they made the jets they know them well... and your pilots have no experience.... plus if you really wanted to united then you would have long time ago... remember Egypt and Syria union... Iraq union , Libya Union??
> 
> 
> hahha you people are funny,I will cut my whole arm if Arab will unite someday..... how you gonna save Palestine when you are ally with Israel and USA??? stop saying BS statement... and think outside the BOX....


1
&#1573;&#1606; &#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608; &#1607;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; 
&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1704;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;
2
&#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> U missed the point hahahhaah think outside the box... when I said American jets... i meant that America will not allow you... they will know how to control your air force... since they made the jets they know them well... and your pilots have no experience.... plus if you really wanted to united then you would have long time ago... remember Egypt and Syria union... Iraq union , Libya Union??
> 
> 
> hahha you people are funny,I will cut my whole arm if Arab will unite someday..... how you gonna save Palestine when you are ally with Israel and USA??? stop saying BS statement... and think outside the BOX....



Oh you mean the magic button theory? Well history to this day stands witness to the fact that the Jordanian front despite having the least number of troops was the front that have caused Israel the most damage. And please do read and educate yourself on Military Equipment it is a very interesting subject and very much fun to learn about. 

Our pilots are in joint exercises every moment of their waking life which reminds me that I should post a thread about the RSAF and RSLF exercises currently taking place in France. 

Right now we are inviting more and more countries into our bloc, Jordan, Yemen, Egypt and Syria next. We will not be a single country but we will be friends instead of enemies were combined interests.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Oh you mean the magic button theory? Well history to this day stands witness to the fact that the Jordanian front despite having the least number of troops was the front that have caused Israel the most damage. And please do read and educate yourself on Military Equipment it is a very interesting subject and very much fun to learn about.
> 
> Our pilots are in joint exercises every moment of their waking life which reminds me that I should post a thread about the RSAF and RSLF exercises currently taking place in France.
> 
> Right now we are inviting more and more countries into our bloc, Jordan, Yemen, Egypt and Syria next. We will not be a single country but we will be friends instead of enemies were combined interests.



If USA let you unites first...... again stop BSing here.. we all know Saudi is in bed with Israel....


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> If USA let you unites first...... again stop BSing here.. we all know Saudi is in bed with Israel....



Nope we don't. Because it is simply not true. Please do bring proof of your claims, a real concrete proof. On the other hand here some food for thought for you regarding the Gaza situation that I chose not to respond to earlier:

"EDDAH, JULY 25, SPA -- FOLLOWING IS THE STATEMENT ISSUED TODAY BY THE ROYAL COURT:
" THE KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA HAS UNDERSTAKEN THE ROLE REQUIRED OF IT BY ITS RELIGIOUS AND NATIONAL DUTY WITH REGARD TO THE SITUATION IN THE REGION AND REPERCUSSIONS OF EVENTS IN LEBANON AND THE OCCUPIED PALESTINIAN TERRITORIES. IN THIS REGARD, IT HAS CAUTIONED, WARNED AND EXTENDED ADVICE. FURTHERMORE, IT HAS STRIVEN FROM THE FIRST MOMENT TO STOP THE AGRRESSION, MOVING ON MORE THAN ONE FRONT AND BY MORE THAN ONE MEANS, TO PERSUADE THE INTERNATIONAL COMMUNITY TO FORCE ISRAEL TO AGREE TO A CEASEFIRE.
MEANWHILE, THE KINGDOM HAS DISPATCHED HRH THE FOREIGN MINISTER AND HRH THE SECRETARY GENERAL OF THE NATIONAL SECURITY COUNCIL TO MEET H.E. THE U.S. PRESIDENT IN WASHINGTON AND INFORM HIM OF ITS VIEWS ON THE GRAVE AND UNPREDICTABLE CONSEQUENCES OF THE UNREMITTING ISRAELI AGGRESSION IF MATTERS WENT BEYOND CONTROL. THE KINGDOM HAS ALSO ASKED PERSONAL ENVOYS TO VISIT THE CAPITALS OF THE SECURITY COUNCIL'S PERMANENT MEMBER STATES TO CONVEY THE SAME MESSAGE.
THE ARABS HAVE PROCLAIMED PEACE AS A STRATEGIC OPTION FOR THE ARAB NATION. THEY PRESENTED A JUST AND DISTINCT PLAN FOR REGAINING THE OCCUPIED ARAB TERRITORIES IN EXCHANGE FOR PEACE. THEY REFUSED TO RESPOND TO PROVOCATIONS AND IGNORED ANTI-PEACE EXTREMIST CALLS. IT SHOULD BE STATED THAT PATIENCE COULD NOT LAST FOREVER. IF THE ISRAELI MILITARY BRUTALITY PERSISTED WITH KILLINGS AND DESTRUCTION NO ONE COULD PREDICT THE CONSEQUENCES AND THAN REGRETS WILL BE IN VAIN.
THEREFORE, THE KINGDOM ADDRESSES AN APPEAL AND A WARNING TO THE INTERNATIONAL COMMUNITY IN ITS ENTIRETY, AS REPRESENTED BY THE U.N. AND IN PARTICULAR THE U.S.
THE KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA CALLS ON ALL TO ACT IN ACCORDANCE WITH HONEST, CONSCIOUS AND INTERNATIONAL MORAL AND HUMANITARIAN LAWS. IT ALSO WARNS ALL THAT IF THE PEACE OPTION IS REJECTED DUE TO THE ISRAELI ARROGANCE THEN ONLY THE WAR OPTION REMAINS AND NO ONE KNOWS THE REPERCUSSIONS BEFALLING THE REGION, INCLUDING WARS AND CONFLICT THAT WILL SPARE NO ONE INCLUDING THOSE WHOSE MILITARY POWER IS NOW TEMPTING THEM TO PLAY WITH FIRE.
--MORE 1625 Local Time 1325 GMT "

saudi Press agency

We threatened them with war. And after that they stopped the aggression immediately. Did Al-Assad move his troops to the Golan at that time like we moved our troops to Tabuk?? You are the one who needs to think outside of the box not me.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Nope we don't. Because it is simply not true. Please do bring proof of your claims, a real concrete proof. On the other hand here some food for thought for you regarding the Gaza situation that I chose not to respond to earlier:
> 
> "EDDAH, JULY 25, SPA -- FOLLOWING IS THE STATEMENT ISSUED TODAY BY THE ROYAL COURT:
> " THE KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA HAS UNDERSTAKEN THE ROLE REQUIRED OF IT BY ITS RELIGIOUS AND NATIONAL DUTY WITH REGARD TO THE SITUATION IN THE REGION AND REPERCUSSIONS OF EVENTS IN LEBANON AND THE OCCUPIED PALESTINIAN TERRITORIES. IN THIS REGARD, IT HAS CAUTIONED, WARNED AND EXTENDED ADVICE. FURTHERMORE, IT HAS STRIVEN FROM THE FIRST MOMENT TO STOP THE AGRRESSION, MOVING ON MORE THAN ONE FRONT AND BY MORE THAN ONE MEANS, TO PERSUADE THE INTERNATIONAL COMMUNITY TO FORCE ISRAEL TO AGREE TO A CEASEFIRE.
> MEANWHILE, THE KINGDOM HAS DISPATCHED HRH THE FOREIGN MINISTER AND HRH THE SECRETARY GENERAL OF THE NATIONAL SECURITY COUNCIL TO MEET H.E. THE U.S. PRESIDENT IN WASHINGTON AND INFORM HIM OF ITS VIEWS ON THE GRAVE AND UNPREDICTABLE CONSEQUENCES OF THE UNREMITTING ISRAELI AGGRESSION IF MATTERS WENT BEYOND CONTROL. THE KINGDOM HAS ALSO ASKED PERSONAL ENVOYS TO VISIT THE CAPITALS OF THE SECURITY COUNCIL'S PERMANENT MEMBER STATES TO CONVEY THE SAME MESSAGE.
> THE ARABS HAVE PROCLAIMED PEACE AS A STRATEGIC OPTION FOR THE ARAB NATION. THEY PRESENTED A JUST AND DISTINCT PLAN FOR REGAINING THE OCCUPIED ARAB TERRITORIES IN EXCHANGE FOR PEACE. THEY REFUSED TO RESPOND TO PROVOCATIONS AND IGNORED ANTI-PEACE EXTREMIST CALLS. IT SHOULD BE STATED THAT PATIENCE COULD NOT LAST FOREVER. IF THE ISRAELI MILITARY BRUTALITY PERSISTED WITH KILLINGS AND DESTRUCTION NO ONE COULD PREDICT THE CONSEQUENCES AND THAN REGRETS WILL BE IN VAIN.
> THEREFORE, THE KINGDOM ADDRESSES AN APPEAL AND A WARNING TO THE INTERNATIONAL COMMUNITY IN ITS ENTIRETY, AS REPRESENTED BY THE U.N. AND IN PARTICULAR THE U.S.
> THE KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA CALLS ON ALL TO ACT IN ACCORDANCE WITH HONEST, CONSCIOUS AND INTERNATIONAL MORAL AND HUMANITARIAN LAWS. IT ALSO WARNS ALL THAT IF THE PEACE OPTION IS REJECTED DUE TO THE ISRAELI ARROGANCE THEN ONLY THE WAR OPTION REMAINS AND NO ONE KNOWS THE REPERCUSSIONS BEFALLING THE REGION, INCLUDING WARS AND CONFLICT THAT WILL SPARE NO ONE INCLUDING THOSE WHOSE MILITARY POWER IS NOW TEMPTING THEM TO PLAY WITH FIRE.
> --MORE 1625 Local Time 1325 GMT "
> 
> saudi Press agency
> 
> We threatened them with war. And after that they stopped the aggression immediately. Did Al-Assad move his troops to the Golan at that time like we moved our troops to Tabuk?? You are the one who needs to think outside of the box not me.





You can destroy the west in days... stop giving them oil and buying their weapons.... you make them stronger when GCC gives Israel free gas.... and helps the American economy by buying jets and stuff...

again you can destroy them without a war.... however you are in bed with them...

And about Golan......

if Syria attacks Israel then the whole world and FIRST saudi Arabia would side with Israel.... in the name of International laws... under the UN law between Syria and Israel.....

So Syria would be destroyed. So Alasad is wise enough to not have the whole world fighting him because of Israel.


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> You can destroy the west in days... stop giving them oil and buying their weapons.... you make them stronger when GCC gives Israel free gas.... and helps the American economy by buying jets and stuff...
> 
> again you can destroy them without a war.... however you are in bed with them...
> 
> And about Golan......
> 
> if Syria attacks Israel then the whole world and FIRST saudi Arabia would side with Israel.... in the name of International laws... under the UN law between Syria and Israel.....
> 
> So Syria would be destroyed. So Alasad is wise enough to not have the whole world fighting him because of Israel.




Again with conspiracy theories. Here I am showing you a threat of war, after which by 2 days israel pulled out of Gaza. And you are bringing up conspiracy theories. 

But then again you are a graduate of the Al-Assad school of special children program so this reaction of yours was not surprising.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Again with conspiracy theories. Here I am showing you a threat of war, after which by 2 days israel pulled out of Gaza. And you are bringing up conspiracy theories.
> 
> But then again you are a graduate of the Al-Assad school of special children program so this reaction of yours was not surprising.



ok lets get back to the main topic... how is Saudi gonna fight Israel? with it's American jets??


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> ok lets get back to the main topic... how is Saudi gonna fight Israel? with it's American jets??



Yes, yes with its American Jets. Their American and European Jets.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Yes, yes with its American Jets. Their American and European Jets.



U.S. asks Israel first..

"Should we sell them (Saudi "Arabia") more F-15's?"

Israel: "Yeah, sure they're our allies anyway"

U.S. : "Aren't you worried they could attack you with them?"

Israel: "Thats why you alter the electronics that detect our planes as friendly units. They can't shoot at a green targets but of course we can."


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> U.S. asks Israel first..
> 
> "Should we sell them (Saudi "Arabia") more F-15's?"
> 
> Israel: "Yeah, sure they're our allies anyway"
> 
> U.S. : "Aren't you worried they could attack you with them?"
> 
> Israel: "Thats why you alter the electronics that detect our planes as friendly units. They can't shoot at a green targets but of course we can."



Hahaha you really think this is how it works? 

Okay here is a lesson into how the US sells its weapons. There are two methods:

One is direct foreign military sale: Like in the case of KSA, we request for instance a set number of F-15s with configurations we set up like AESA radar etc. The US puts this into congress for a month during this month if a third refuses then it is off. During said month if AIPAC pulls its strings we will pull ours, we have our own leverages inside the US of whom and are plenty are the major defense companies and the economy people. 

Israel in numerous occasions regarding the latest F-15 deal have voiced "Concerns and objections" but in the end we came out on top and got our F-15SA which is by far will be the most potent Air Craft in the region once deployed. 

There is the other method which is Foriegn Military Aid. If you want to know about this one just let me know.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Hahaha you really think this is how it works?
> 
> Okay here is a lesson into how the US sells its weapons. There are two methods:
> 
> One is direct foreign military sale: Like in the case of KSA, we request for instance a set number of F-15s with configurations we set up like AESA radar etc. The US puts this into congress for a month during this month if a third refuses then it is off. During said month if AIPAC pulls its strings we will pull ours, *we have our own leverages inside the US* of whom and are plenty are the major defense companies and the economy people.
> 
> Israel in numerous occasions regarding the latest F-15 deal have voiced "Concerns and objections" but in the end we came out on top and got our F-15SA which is by far will be the most potent Air Craft in the region once deployed.
> 
> There is the other method which is Foriegn Military Aid. If you want to know about this one just let me know.



That proves my point that you are keeping American economy alive... again do you think USA will sell you its weapons to attack Israel ?? you must be naive for believing that USA will sell you jets ... however Saudi "Arabia" insured USA that those jets will not be used against Israel no matter what.... and if Saudi "Arabia" did... then USA knows how to react... they have bases close to you and USA have another player.... Qatar


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> That proves my point that you are keeping American economy alive... again do you think USA will sell you its weapons to attack Israel ?? you must be naive for believing that USA will sell you jets ... however Saudi "Arabia" insured USA that those jets will not be used against Israel no matter what.... and if Saudi "Arabia" did... then USA knows how to react... they have bases close to you and USA have another player.... Qatar



Well if we don't then someone else will that is a fact. And no actually our F-15s are actually stationed in Tabuk giving the Israelis many sweaty nights. If there is one Air base in the region they consider to be the most threatening it is Tabuk Air base. 

So that pretty much blows the conspiracy theorists that say KSA won't use its jets against Israel no matter what. Qatar actually bases the American troops against KSA but that is a whole different story,.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Well if we don't then someone else will that is a fact. And no actually our F-15s are actually stationed in Tabuk giving the Israelis many sweaty nights. If there is one Air base in the region they consider to be the most threatening it is Tabuk Air base.
> 
> So that pretty much blows the conspiracy theorists that say KSA won't use its jets against Israel no matter what. Qatar actually bases the American troops against KSA but that is a whole different story,.



hahaha you are funny.. they are STATIONED IN TABUK... however will they be used against Israel??... and do you think USA have no information about their OWN JETS.. and how they work... 

Trust me, USA will not let Saudi "Arabia" attack Israel.... and if Saudi "Arabia" attacks... USA knows how their jets work... and as you mentioned before SA pilots are trained or training with US and the west.. so America pretty much owns the SA Air force...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> hahaha you are funny.. they are STATIONED IN TABUK... however will they be used against Israel??... and do you think USA have no information about their OWN JETS.. and how they work...
> 
> Trust me, USA will not let Saudi "Arabia" attack Israel.... and if Saudi "Arabia" attacks... USA knows how their jets work... and as you mentioned before SA pilots are trained or training with US and the west.. so America pretty much owns the SA Air force...



We also have a history of 100% victory in Air Battles. What is your win/loss ratio with your Russian equipment? And I am pretty sure Russians do not train people on how to fly their equipment because every person in the world is born with that knowledge. 

I apologize but your logic is laughable at best.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> We also have a history of 100% victory in Air Battles. What is your win/loss ratio with your Russian equipment? And I am pretty sure Russians do not train people on how to fly their equipment because every person in the world is born with that knowledge.
> 
> I apologize but your logic is laughable at best.



okay we got it Russian jets "sucks"..... now dont run from the main topic...
WILL SAUDI "ARABIA" BE ALLOWED TO USE AMERICAN JETS TO ATTACK ISRAEL???
why would America sell its jets to a country that would attack Israel? 
I want to hear an answer.........


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> okay we got it Russian jets "sucks"..... now dont run from the main topic...
> WILL SAUDI "ARABIA" BE ALLOWED TO USE AMERICAN JETS TO ATTACK ISRAEL???
> why would America sell its jets to a country that would attack Israel?
> I want to hear an answer.........



Because as you said we can twist US's arm but just enough to get what we want military wise. You supply weapons to rag tag militants who will not even make a dent on Israel. On the other hand we are supporting Palestine in the UN and other places 1000 times stronger than any other nation a place where it can really hurt Israel. 

We are supporting them on their nation bid and if that works then that will give us UN right if Palestine requested to kick Israel back to 67 borders military wise. Using something that not even the US can even condemn us about. 

It is the difference between smart diplomacy and scoring empty popularity points. We are actually doing something that matters for Palestine and Palestinians and that is not achieved by AKs and RPGs.


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Syrian Lion said:


> okay we got it Russian jets "sucks"..... now dont run from the main topic...
> WILL SAUDI "ARABIA" BE ALLOWED TO USE AMERICAN JETS TO ATTACK ISRAEL???
> why would America sell its jets to a country that would attack Israel?
> I want to hear an answer.........



The US uses something called balance of power. Its official policy is to maintain Israeli military superiority, that doesn't mean we can't attack Israel with our US made weapons, it means we will likely be defeated. That's a risk that every country that imports most of its weapons take.
Unlike syria our relationship with Israel is not that of a master and slave. We don't allow Israel to bomb our military facilities and then do nothing and say"&#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1592; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;". We don't allow them to repeatedly violate our airspace and do nothing, in fact the last time they did that, we forced the jet to land and held the Israeli fighter for questioning. Frankly, I don't know why I am wasting my time with you, but just to remind how hypocritical your God Bashar is.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Because as you said we can twist US's arm but just enough to get what we want military wise. You supply weapons to rag tag militants who will not even make a dent on Israel. On the other hand we are supporting Palestine in the UN and other places 1000 times stronger than any other nation a place where it can really hurt Israel.
> 
> We are supporting them on their nation bid and if that works then that will give us UN right if Palestine requested to kick Israel back to 67 borders military wise. Using something that not even the US can even condemn us about.
> 
> It is the difference between smart diplomacy and scoring empty popularity points. We are actually doing something that matters for Palestine and Palestinians and that is not achieved by AKs and RPGs.



yes but it will to late to stop the American economy... because America can take over Saudi "Arabia" easily... so basically good luck with fighting Israel....


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> yes but it will to late to stop the American economy... because America can take over Saudi "Arabia" easily... so basically good luck with fighting Israel....



Not really, do you know what debt bonds are? Even Iran is trying to buy as much of US's debt bonds as possible.

Currently the two biggest buyers of US debt bonds are China and Saudi Arabia. It is called leverage.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Not really, do you know what debt bonds are? Even Iran is trying to buy as much of US's debt bonds as possible.
> 
> Currently the two biggest buyers of US debt bonds are China and Saudi Arabia. It is called leverage.



And do you know America can get rid of the debt bonds bought from SA?? by destroying it?? should i remind you that SA is surrounded by American bases ?/

plus SA will never attack Israel because they are allies.... and allies with the U.S

and Saudis here want Israel to use SA soil to attack Iran


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Syrian Lion said:


> And do you know America can get rid of the debt bonds bought from SA?? by destroying it?? should i remind you that SA is surrounded by American bases ?/
> 
> plus SA will never attack Israel because they are allies.... and allies with the U.S
> 
> and Saudis here want Israel to use SA soil to attack Iran



Who says we want to attack Israel? Why would we do that?
Unlike Syrian government officials, we aren't slaves to the Israelis, they don't occupy our territory, they don't bomb our military facilities and they don't repeatedly violate our airspace.
Also, what does US bases have to to do with their debt?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> Who says we want to attack Israel? Why would we dd that?
> Unlike Syrian government officials, *we aren't slaves to the Israelis*, they don't occupy our territory, they don't bomb our military facilities and they don't repeatedly violate our airspace.
> Also, what does US bases have to to do with their debt?



You gotta be kidding me..... the whole world knows that GCC are Israel's salves..... no GCC country can say NO to Israel...

And about Golan I have explained MILLION TIMES.... if Syria attack Israel then the whole world will attack Syria, since the UN resolution states that.... therefore Syria can't take on Israel's slaves by it self.... and GCC will side with Israel against Syria.... just like now GCC is with the U.S and the West against the last true Arab stronghold; Syria.. 

so stop BSing here.... and wake up to the truth..... the whole idea that you guys keep ignoring the facts...... and you must have forgotten what is the actual religion of the house of Al Saud..... they are not Muslims.... should i remind you about their background?


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Syrian Lion said:


> You gotta be kidding me..... the whole world knows that GCC are Israel's salves..... no GCC country can say NO to Israel...
> 
> And about Golan I have explained MILLION TIMES.... if Syria attack Israel then the whole world will attack Syria, since the UN resolution states that.... therefore Syria can't take on Israel's slaves by it self.... and GCC will side with Israel against Syria.... just like now GCC is with the U.S and the West against the last true Arab stronghold; Syria..
> 
> so stop BSing here.... and wake up to the truth..... the whole idea that you guys keep ignoring the facts...... and you must have forgotten what is the actual religion of the house of Al Saud..... they are not Muslims.... should i remind you about their background?


We don't need a lecture about Islam from a Christian in New York. At this point, your just blabbering incoherently, sober up and come back. Till then


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> We don't need a lecture about Islam from a Christian in New York. At this point, your just blabbering incoherently, sober up and come back. Till then
> 
> 
> We don't need a lecture about Islam from a Christian in New York. At this point, your just blabbering incoherently, sober up and come back. Till then



 I wasn't lecturing about Islam..... i was talking about AlSaud background and what they are .... you don't know that they are jews... do you? which is why there are close ties between Alsaud and Israel.....

You ran out of arguments hahhaa


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> I wasn't lecturing about Islam..... i was talking about AlSaud background and what they are .... you don't know that they are jews... do you? which is why there are close ties between Alsaud and Israel.....
> 
> You ran out of arguments hahhaa



Hahahha you are talking about the "Crypto Jews" conspiracy theory aren't you?? 

I see you have done your research to absorb as much propaganda as you can. 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609;

And don't bring me conspiracy blogs and articles I want a scientific evidence not accusations.

I am eager for your reply.


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Mosamania said:


> Hahahha you are talking about the "Crypto Jews" conspiracy theory aren't you??
> 
> I see you have done your research to absorb as much propaganda as you can.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609;
> 
> And don't bring me conspiracy blogs and articles I want a scientific evidence not accusations.
> 
> I am eager for your reply.



He is probably referring to this:


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Hahahha you are talking about the "Crypto Jews" conspiracy theory aren't you??
> 
> I see you have done your research to absorb as much propaganda as you can.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1609;
> 
> And don't bring me conspiracy blogs and articles I want a scientific evidence not accusations.
> 
> I am eager for your reply.



hahahh then you allow the conspiracy theories regarding Alasad grandfather calling france for help and crap.... 
Scientific evidence?? I dont have...... but we all know SA used to be filled with Jews... a lot of jewish tribes...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;
????? ????? : ??? ???? ???????? ?????? ???? ?????? ??????? ?????

&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; 5-10

????? ????? : ????? ??? ????? ?????? ?????? ? ???? ????? ? ??? ?? ?????? ?? 5-10


&#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1590;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; (&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1586 - &#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569; "&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; "&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;.. &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1609;."

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; "&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; -&#1573;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;- &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;".

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

&#1588;&#1615;&#1610;&#1617;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1601; &#1588;&#1605;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;"&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1601; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607; &#1573;&#1579;&#1585; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608;&#1603;&#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1573;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1610;&#1607;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1601;&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1578;&#1588;&#1610;&#1610;&#1593; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1601; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1615; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1603;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1586;&#1576;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; "&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; 
-------

* &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; : &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1607;&#1606;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1574;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1576;&#1603; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; *​


----------



## Syrian Lion

Where is Mosa?? Even the Israelis are saying how friendly you are with them... and war will never happen


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606;&#1594;, &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1606;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;
> 
> &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1576;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577;




&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; 
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1603; &#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1601; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1588; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1603; &#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1601; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1588; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;





&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;, &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1608; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
&#1575;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;, &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1608; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
> &#1575;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1601;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1601;&#1604;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I don't understand what you guys are saying !  

I can read Arabic *well Koranic Arabic* but I can't read what you've written without the zab, zer, pesh (vowels are they ?) !


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;, &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1608; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
> &#1575;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1581;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1580; &#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;&#1593; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; .

 &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> I don't understand what you guys are saying !
> 
> I can read Arabic *well Koranic Arabic* but I can't read what you've written without the zab, zer, pesh (vowels are they ?) !



We deliberately write in our dialect languages so you and your likes don't understand, now get out of my sight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1575;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1581;&#1608;&#1587; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1575;&#1580; &#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;&#1593; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; .
> 
> &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;



&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; 6 &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604;. &#1608; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;. 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1607; &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We deliberately write in our dialect languages so you and your likes don't understand, now get out of my sight!



You will pay for this insolence Sab ! Mosa bring the mule to the slaughterhouse we're going to have ourselves some 'Mule Kebabs with Melted Cheese & Butter' ! 



P.S Oh god 'Mule Kebabs' - I think I'm gonna throw up !


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> You will pay for this insolence Sab ! Mosa bring the mule to the slaughterhouse we're going to have ourselves some 'Mule Kebabs with Melted Cheese & Butter' !
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Oh god 'Mule Kebabs' - I think I'm gonna throw up !



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1580; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1586;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1610; &#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

@ &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1581;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1580; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1586;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1610; &#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1575; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



The hell did you call me ?


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> @ &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1576;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1579;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1567;&#1567;



Armstrong said:


> The hell did you call me ?



Mission Accomplished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; 6 &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604;. &#1608; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1607; &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;.



&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;. 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;. &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1578;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575; (&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575 &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1589;&#1604;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608; &#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Damn you Google Translator for giving such a messed up translation of what Mosa & Black are saying !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; 6 &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604;. &#1608; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1607; &#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;.



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1580;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; :


&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; . &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; , &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; , &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;.


&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1576;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1579;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Accomplished



&#1591;&#1576; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603; 

&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1586;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1587; &#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1591;&#1576; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;
> 
> &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1586;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1587; &#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

opz said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1580;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; :
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; . &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; , &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; , &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;.
> 
> 
> &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; ​



&#1610;&#1587; &#1610;&#1587; &#1610;&#1587; &#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1588;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1591;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606;.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> oh really? All i said was the truth.. and i know truth hurts...



No, I am a sensitive person, and my nervous system can't afford such offending words.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosa ?? How did i insult you??

TELL ME HOW DID I INSULT YOU??
AND BRING A RULE FROM THE FORUMS TO BACK YOUR POINT...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> Mosa ?? How did i insult you??
> 
> TELL ME HOW DID I INSULT YOU??
> AND BRING A RULE FROM THE FORUMS TO BACK YOUR POINT...



I was banned for two weeks by the Iranian mod for that, you can't criticize a Mod publicly.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I was banned for two weeks by the Iranian mod for that, you can't criticize a Mod publicly.



I was banned for more then a month by a saudi Mod.. just for saying the truth


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Mosa ?? How did i insult you??
> 
> TELL ME HOW DID I INSULT YOU??
> AND BRING A RULE FROM THE FORUMS TO BACK YOUR POINT...



You called me racist. And that is a very big insult which offended me greatly.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> You called me racist. And that is a very big insult which offended me greatly.



I don't why you deleted previous post... but again...

Okay thank you.... i just wanted people to know how I insulted you....

*is there a rule in this forum that says No members allowed to call others racists or biased? 
*

and why another infraction?? what did i do this time? it says insulted member, how did i insult you....


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> I don't why you deleted previous post... but again...
> 
> Okay thank you.... i just wanted people to know how I insulted you....
> 
> *is there a rule in this forum that says No members allowed to call others racists or biased?
> *
> 
> and why another infraction?? what did i do this time? it says insulted member, how did i insult you....



I did not give you an infraction I gave you a warning. Of I gave you n infraction you would be banned. 

And yes, calling other names including racist and saying "Should I give you a lollipop?" is insulting. Behave or I won't be so nice next time.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> I did not give you an infraction I gave you a warning. Of I gave you n infraction you would be banned.
> 
> And yes, calling other names including racist and saying "Should I give you a lollipop?" is insulting. Behave or I won't be so nice next time.



Alright .... can you show me those rules in the actual forum rules?? 

and i said should i buy you... not give you...

lol i wouldn't be banned... i don't have a lot of points... so you didn't do me an favor ... thanks


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> I did not give you an infraction I gave you a warning. Of I gave you n infraction you would be banned.
> 
> And yes, calling other names including racist and saying "*Should I give you a lollipop*?" is insulting. Behave or I won't be so nice next time.



"FACEPALM"


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> "FACEPALM"



yes that phrase right there was offensive


----------



## Imran Khan

Syrian Lion said:


> I was banned for more then a month by a saudi Mod.. just for saying the truth



only one month &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1610;&#1608; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Alright .... can you show me those rules in the actual forum rules??
> 
> and i said should i buy you... not give you...
> 
> *lol i wouldn't be banned... i don't have a lot of points... so you didn't do me an favor* ... thanks



Do you want to test that theory??


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Do you want to test that theory??



what you gonna ban me?


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> what you gonna ban me?



If you break the law, you or anyone else will be banned immediately. And that goes to everyone here.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> If you break the law, you or anyone else will be banned immediately. And that goes to everyone here.



Everyone?? 

dude Blackeagle trolling post is still up.... i mean seriously don't convince me that these laws apply on everyone.....


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Everyone??
> 
> dude Blackeagle trolling post is still up.... i mean seriously don't convince me that these laws apply on everyone.....



The one you reported?? Go check for yourself.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> The one you reported?? Go check for yourself.



funny mine was DELETED after it was posted for a minute.... Blackeagle's took my report and exposing it then you deleted after i told you it was still there 

anyways thanks...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> funny mine was DELETED after it was posted for a minute.... Blackeagle's took my report and exposing it then you deleted after i told you it was still there
> 
> anyways thanks...



Use the report button it is your friend. And this goes to everyone here. Report any post you find offensive and insulting and I will take care of it as soon as I relieve it.


----------



## JUBA

Mosamania said:


> Use the report button it is your friend. And this goes to everyone here. Report any post you find offensive and insulting and I will take care of it as soon as I relieve it.



Well, you should delete all the posts that contain the word "wahabi" in this forum, and believe me there's too many of them around.


----------



## Mosamania

JUBA said:


> Well, you should delete all the posts that contain the word "wahabi" in this forum, and believe me there's too many of them around.



I understand this is a highly and extremely offensive word. I issue automatically an infarction to any one who uses it. However my jurisdiction is only in Arab Defense and Middle East section.


----------



## Banu Umayyah

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;: &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;*​


> &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590;-&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1576;&#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1579; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1601; &#1636; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1591;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1608;&#1606;
> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590;-&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589; &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; 100 &#1605;&#1578;&#1585;.​.


Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ø± Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ³ÙØ±Ù: ÙØ«Ø§Ø¦ÙÙØ§ ØµØ*ÙØ*Ø© Ø±ØºÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø±ÙØ³ÙØ§
*&#1578;&#1608;&#1607;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;: &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;*​
> Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ø± Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ³ÙØ±Ù: ÙØ«Ø§Ø¦ÙÙØ§ ØµØ*ÙØ*Ø© Ø±ØºÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø±ÙØ³ÙØ§
> *&#1578;&#1608;&#1607;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;*​



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1601;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1608; &#1604;&#1589;&#1602;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1571;&#1578;&#1607; &#1589;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;

&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1581; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;(&#1589(*&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;*))

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1609;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
ØªØ²Ø§Ù&#352;Ø¯ Ù&#710;ØµÙ&#710;Ù&#8222; Ø´Ø*Ù&#8224;Ø§Øª Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø£Ø³Ù&#8222;Ø*Ø© Ø¥Ù&#8222;Ù&#8240; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø³Ù&#8222;Ø*Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; Ø¨Ø³Ù&#710;Ø±Ù&#352;Ø§ Ø¹Ø¨Ø± ØªØ±Ù&#402;Ù&#352;Ø§ | Ù&#8218;Ù&#8224;Ø§Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¹Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ø®Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù&#352;Ø©

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

> &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; (&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1586 - &#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569; "&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; "&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;.. &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1609;."
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; "&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; -&#1573;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;- &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;.​



&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1585;&#1571;&#1578;&#1607; &#1589;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;
> 
> &#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1581; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;(&#1589(*&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;*))
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1609;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> ØªØ²Ø§Ù&#352;Ø¯ Ù&#710;ØµÙ&#710;Ù&#8222; Ø´Ø*Ù&#8224;Ø§Øª Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø£Ø³Ù&#8222;Ø*Ø© Ø¥Ù&#8222;Ù&#8240; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø³Ù&#8222;Ø*Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; Ø¨Ø³Ù&#710;Ø±Ù&#352;Ø§ Ø¹Ø¨Ø± ØªØ±Ù&#402;Ù&#352;Ø§ | Ù&#8218;Ù&#8224;Ø§Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¹Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ø®Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù&#352;Ø©
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;



&#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1608;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1581; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1584;&#1608;&#1584; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1577;. &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1590;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1591;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;

&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1578;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1608;&#1586;

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602; &#1606;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;, &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;

&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1604; &#1585;&#1580;&#1576; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 60&#1607;&#1600; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1610;&#1590;&#1593; &#1582;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;


&#1608;&#1610;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; [ &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; ]


&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; :

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1579;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;


&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;


&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; 73 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1607;


*


----------



## Banu Umayyah

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;
> 
> &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1578;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1608;&#1586;
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605; &#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602; &#1606;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;, &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;
> 
> &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1604; &#1585;&#1580;&#1576; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 60&#1607;&#1600; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1610;&#1590;&#1593; &#1582;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; [ &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; ]
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; :
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1579;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; 73 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1607;
> 
> 
> *


*&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;
&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;
&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;
&#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1600;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1600;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1593;&#1600;&#1605;&#1585; **** &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1600;&#1607;&#1575; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578;&#1615; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; **** &#1573;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;​​*​


----------



## Arabian Legend

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;
> &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;
> &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1600;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1600;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1593;&#1600;&#1605;&#1585; **** &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1600;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578;&#1615; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; **** &#1573;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;​​*​



&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;

&#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1594;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;. 

&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; 

&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;
> &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;
> &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1600;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1600;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1593;&#1600;&#1605;&#1585; **** &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1600;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578;&#1615; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; **** &#1573;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;​​*​


*
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610;

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;

*


----------



## Banu Umayyah

The Legend said:


> &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;
> 
> &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1594;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;.
> 
> &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;
> 
> &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;


*&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;" &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1567;​*​



BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610;
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1588;&#1603; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;
> 
> *



*&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1608;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1601;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;​*


----------



## Arabian Legend

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;" &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1567;​*​



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1570;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1579;&#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;" &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1567;​*​
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1608;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1601;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;​*


*
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;
&#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588; &#1606;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;, &#1588;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;, &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;*


----------



## Banu Umayyah

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;
> &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588; &#1606;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;, &#1588;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;, &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;*


*&#1581;&#1587;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1601;&#1617;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1584; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1591;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610;​​*​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;

*


----------



## Banu Umayyah

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;
> 
> *


*&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1605;&#1593; &#1573;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1571;&#1579;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;
*​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1605;&#1593; &#1573;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1571;&#1579;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;
> *​


*

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1577;*​


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1587;&#1610;&#1601;&#1583;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*
&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; 
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1581;&#1586;&#1578; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;, &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1609; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1580;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1608;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1607;. &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1605;&#1608; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1574;&#1577; &#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;. 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1585;&#1582;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607; &#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1581;&#1585;&#1607;

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1581;&#1586;&#1578; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;, &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1609; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1580;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1608;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1607;. &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1605;&#1608; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1574;&#1577; &#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1585;&#1582;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607; &#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1581;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> *



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607; &#1602;&#1589; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1601; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; 

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1576;&#1607; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;

&#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588; &#1578;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1581;&#1586;&#1578; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;, &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1609; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1580;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1608;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1607;. &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1605;&#1608; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1574;&#1577; &#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1585;&#1582;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607; &#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1581;&#1585;&#1607;
> 
> *



&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 

&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; 
&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> 
> &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;
> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;



*&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1590;&#1604;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1590;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;, &#1601;&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1576;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1590;&#1604;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1590;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;, &#1601;&#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;*


*
&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1608; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1604;&#1575; , &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; 
&#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1604;&#1603; &#1591;&#1586; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1591;&#1586; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;" &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1567; &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1603;&#1605; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603; 
*


----------



## Tacit Wave

Salam ya Akhwan-ul- muslemeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Tacit Wave said:


> Salam ya Akhwan-ul- muslemeen.



&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;


&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Tacit Wave said:


> Salam ya Akhwan-ul- muslemeen.



&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577;



Tacit Wave said:


> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;



&#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Tacit Wave said:


> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1603;


----------



## opz

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;" &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1567;​*​


*
&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; !!!&#1567;

&#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; !!&#1567;

&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1605;&#1585;&#1574; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; . . &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1590;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; *​


----------



## Banu Umayyah

opz said:


> *
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; !!!&#1567;
> 
> &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; !!&#1567;
> 
> &#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1605;&#1585;&#1574; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; . . &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1590;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; *​


*&#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602;. &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610;
&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;
&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;
&#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577;
&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;​*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

opz said:


> *
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; !!!&#1567;
> 
> &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; !!&#1567;
> 
> &#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1605;&#1585;&#1574; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; . . &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1590;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1576;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; *​


*
&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;, &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;, &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;.
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587;
&#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585; 
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;
*


----------



## opz

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602;. &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610;
> &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577;
> &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;​*


*
&#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; . . &#1608;&#1607;&#1604; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; !&#1567;

&#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; 






*​


BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;, &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;, &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607;.
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587;
> &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;
> *



*
&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1594;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; . . 

&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1584;&#1610; *​


----------



## Banu Umayyah

opz said:


> *
> &#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; . . &#1608;&#1607;&#1604; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; !&#1567;
> 
> &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> &#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1594;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; . .
> 
> &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585; &#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1584;&#1610; *​


*&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1592;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;​*


----------



## opz

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1592;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;​*



*
&#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; !! 

&#1579;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; : 





&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1605;&#1602;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;" &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1582;&#1575;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1567;

Click to expand...


&#1579;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; :




&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1592;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;

Click to expand...


&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1548; &#1571;&#1585;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585; &#1567;

&#1579;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1580;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1584;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589;&#1605;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; 

&#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; : 

&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;

&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1610;&#1572;&#1580;&#1585; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; *​


----------



## Banu Umayyah

opz said:


> *
> &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; !!
> 
> &#1579;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1579;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; :
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1548; &#1571;&#1585;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585; &#1567;
> 
> &#1579;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1580;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1590;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1584;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589;&#1605;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;
> 
> &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; :
> 
> &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;
> 
> &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1610;&#1572;&#1580;&#1585; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; *​


*&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; "" &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577;
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1617;&#1590; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;
&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;
​*



*&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1587; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577;
*​



*&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1577;*​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*
&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1586;

&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606;, &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1572;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1572;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;

&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1606;&#1610;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; "" &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1577;​
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


*

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1590;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1615;&#1604;&#1578;&#1614; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; !&#1567;
&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; 

&#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1576;&#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; :







&#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607; &#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1579;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1607; &#1548; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1611;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1571;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582; &#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1589;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; . .

&#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1607; :

&#1605;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;

&#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; !!

&#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1584;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1548; &#1571;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1590; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1607; &#1548; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; !&#1567;
&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; . . &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1548; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1607;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1574;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; 
​


BLACKEAGLE said:




&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1586;

&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;
&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606;, &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1572;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1572;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;

&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1606;&#1610;


Click to expand...


&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; 

&#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1548; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;​​*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

opz said:


> *&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1590;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1615;&#1604;&#1578;&#1614; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; !&#1567;
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;
> 
> &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1576;&#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607; &#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1579;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1607; &#1548; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1611;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1571;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582; &#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1589;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; . .
> 
> &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1607; :
> 
> &#1605;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;
> 
> &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; !!
> 
> &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1584;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1548; &#1571;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1603;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1593;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1590; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1607; &#1548; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; !&#1567;
> &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; . . &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1548; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1607;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1574;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;
> ​*
> 
> *
> &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1573;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1548; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;
> 
> &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;*​


*

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; (&#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606 
&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1582;&#1601; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;, &#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
.&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;

&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1616; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;, &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1592; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;

&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583;

*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; -&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1609; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; -&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1609; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.



 &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;


----------



## opz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; (&#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1582;&#1601; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;, &#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
> .&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> 
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1616; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;, &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1592; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
> 
> &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1594;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583;
> 
> *


*
&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1589;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1584;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1585;&#1583; 

&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; . . &#1579;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578; &#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; : ​*


> .&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1609; &#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604; &#1608;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;


*
&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602; !&#1567; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1593;&#1616;&#1588; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1584;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1608;.....&#1575;&#1604;&#1582; !&#1567;
&#1593;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; !

&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1574; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1548; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1574;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; . . &#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1603;&#1601;&#1572; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1571;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1594;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1602;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1572;&#1575; 

&#1608;&#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1607; &#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1548; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1571;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1610; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; . . &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;​*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

blackeagle keep looking for childish cartoons to make you happy and might help your morals because you are losing really bad so you look for something to keep you happy  Watch Alarabieyh and Aljazeera im sure their news will make you happy


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> blackeagle keep looking for childish cartoons to make you happy and might help your morals because you are losing really bad so you look for something to keep you happy  Watch Alarabieyh and Aljazeera im sure their news will make you happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1567; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578;&#1567; 

 &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1608; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1567; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578;&#1567;
> 
> &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1608; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;



*&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567;
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;
&#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;:
&#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1580; &#1608;&#1576;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1580;&#1567;
*


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;
> &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;:
> &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1580; &#1608;&#1576;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1580;&#1567;
> *


&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1567; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1608; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1567; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601;



*&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1603;. &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;*


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1603;. &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;*


&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1582; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1607;&#1576; &#1605;&#1582;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1578;​*
*

&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;. &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; | &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;*

http://www.alraai-news.com/index.php?he=sho_hot_new&id=1784


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1601;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1578;​*
> *
> 
> &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;. &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1604; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; | &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;*
> 
> http://www.alraai-news.com/index.php?he=sho_hot_new&id=1784



&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;25&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1587;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; 300 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1603;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608; &#1606;&#1585;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608; &#1606;&#1585;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581;



&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;

&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1594;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;25&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1587;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; 300 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1603;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;. &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; .


*&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;
&#1593;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1579;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1582;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577;
*


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;
> &#1593;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1567; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1579;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1582;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577;
> *



&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; 

&#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605;
> 
> &#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1567;


*
&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1567; 
&#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;.. &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; 

*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1567;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;.. &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;
> 
> *


&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1573;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; ( &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589; &#1608; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1608; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589; &#1608; &#1582;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; 65 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; )


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1573;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; ( &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589; &#1608; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1608; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589; &#1608; &#1582;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; 65 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; )


*
&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1567;&#1567; 
&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1584; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;*


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1567;
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1567;&#1567; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1580;&#1576;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;.. &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;
> 
> *



&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1601;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1587;&#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1601; 
&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608; &#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1584; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;*


&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; 





&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; 
&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1601;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1587;&#1610;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1601;
> &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;


*
&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; 

&#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; 

&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; 

&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; 


*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;
> 
> &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;
> 
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;
> 
> 
> *




&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1587; &#1603;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;.&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1611; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1588; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1583;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#8220;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601;&#8221; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#8220;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#8220;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#8221; &#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#8221;.
http://alweeam.com/archives/136134


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608;&#1587; &#1603;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;.&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1611; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1588; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1583;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#8220;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601;&#8221; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#8220;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#8220;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#8221; &#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#8221;.
> Ø±Ù&#710;Ø³Ù&#352;Ø§ ØªØªØ®Ù&#8222;Ù&#8240; Ø¹Ù&#8364;Ù&#8364;Ù&#8224; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø£Ø³Ø¯.. Ù&#8230;Ù&#710;Ù&#8218;Ù&#8364;Ù&#8364;Ù Ù&#710;Ø§Ø*Ù&#8364;Ø¯ Ù&#710;ØªÙØ§Ù&#8225;Ù&#8364;Ù&#8364;Ù&#8230; Ø¨Ù&#352;Ù&#8224; Ø£Ù&#710;Ø¨Ø§Ù&#8230;Ø§ Ù&#710;Ø¨Ù&#710;ØªÙ&#352;Ù&#8224; Ø*Ù&#8364;Ù&#8364;Ù&#8364;Ù&#710;Ù&#8222; Ø³Ù&#710;Ø±Ù&#352;Ù&#8364;Ù&#8364;Ø§ &#8211; ØµØ*Ù&#352;ÙØ© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#710;Ø¦Ø§Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#402;ØªØ±Ù&#710;Ù&#8224;Ù&#352;Ø©


*
&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; 20 
&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; 
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1603; 
&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; 

*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1580;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1607; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; "&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1607;" &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1580;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1587; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1607; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; "&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1607;" &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;.​



*&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1608; *


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1608; *



&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;
> 
> &#1608; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;
> 
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;
> 
> 
> *



&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575; &#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;


*
&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1591;&#1610;&#1582;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; 
&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;*


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607; &#1601;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575; &#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;


*
&#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1588;&#1608; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;&#1567;&#1592;

&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1601;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;

&#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1567; &#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1567;&#1567; 
&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; 

&#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; 
&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1586;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;

&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; 
*


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1588;&#1608; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;&#1567;&#1592;
> 
> &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1601;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;
> 
> &#1608; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1567; &#1604;&#1603; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1567;&#1567;
> &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;
> &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1586;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;
> 
> &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;
> *




&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1590;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1590;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610;&#1607;


*&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1580;&#1587;&#1585; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589; 
&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;
*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1591;&#1610;&#1582;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1578;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605;
> &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;*



&#1573;&#1584; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; ( &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; ) &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; ( &#1605;&#1583;&#1580;&#1580;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; ) &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1573;&#1584; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; ( &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; ) &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; ( &#1605;&#1583;&#1580;&#1580;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; ) &#1608; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577;



*&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1567; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; *


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1588;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1567; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; *



&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;
&#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; 
&#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1580;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1580;&#1587;&#1585; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589;
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;
> *



&#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; ...&#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; ...&#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;


&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; 2 &#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; 7 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; 
&#1571;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; 
&#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; 
&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602; The Legend &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1590;&#1593;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; 
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; ...&#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1582;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;



*&#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; 
*






*&#1608; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;*


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1608; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;*



&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;.


*
&#1604;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;.. &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; 
*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1590;&#1583; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1590;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
> *



&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; 
&#1573;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; 98% &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; 1 % &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; ( &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; ) &#1608; 1 % &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; ( &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; )*




....
i see all the links u post see my link


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1586;&#1593; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1567; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1581;



 &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1603;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;

&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;

&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1581;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1588;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;



&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; ( &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1603;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578;
> 
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;
> 
> &#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1581;


&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1567; 

&#1608; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1584;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1592;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1567;



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; ( &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; )



&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1574;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1581;&#1607;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; / &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;


&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; 7 &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;/ &#1608;&#1575;&#1605; / &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1585;&#1572;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; " &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 5+5 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 5+5 &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1590;&#1605; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575; " .. &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1572;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; .. &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; .. &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; " 5+5 " &#1576;&#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1589; &#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577;.

&#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; " &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 5+5 " &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2003 .. &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1588;&#1574;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1990 &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;.​


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1574;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;





*&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;, &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1576;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;, &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1576;*



&#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;


&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;



&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1567; &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;



*&#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1586;&#1607;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1567; &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1577; 
&#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; 
Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø¬Ù&#8222;Ø³ Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#710;Ø·Ù&#8224;Ù&#352; Ø§Ù&#8222;ØªØ£Ø³Ù&#352;Ø³Ù&#352; Ø§Ù&#8222;ØªÙ&#710;Ù&#8224;Ø³Ù&#352; (2011-2012) - Ù&#710;Ù&#352;Ù&#402;Ù&#352;Ø¨Ù&#352;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ø§Ø&#338; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ù&#710;Ø³Ù&#710;Ø¹Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø*Ø±Ø©
&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;
&#1607;&#1610; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; + &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; + &#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; / &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> 
> &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; 7 &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;/ &#1608;&#1575;&#1605; / &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1585;&#1572;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; " &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 5+5 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 5+5 &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1590;&#1605; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575; " .. &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1572;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; .. &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; .. &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; " 5+5 " &#1576;&#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1589; &#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; " &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; 5+5 " &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2003 .. &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1588;&#1574;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1990 &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;.​


&#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1577;
> &#1608; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;* &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;*
> Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø¬Ù&#8222;Ø³ Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#710;Ø·Ù&#8224;Ù&#352; Ø§Ù&#8222;ØªØ£Ø³Ù&#352;Ø³Ù&#352; Ø§Ù&#8222;ØªÙ&#710;Ù&#8224;Ø³Ù&#352; (2011-2012) - Ù&#710;Ù&#352;Ù&#402;Ù&#352;Ø¨Ù&#352;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ø§Ø&#338; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ù&#710;Ø³Ù&#710;Ø¹Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø*Ø±Ø©
> &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;
> &#1607;&#1610;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; + &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; + &#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; 
&#1608; 53% &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567; 
&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577;
> &#1608; 53% &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1586;&#1607;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;*



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1584;&#1574;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586;&#1603;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1601; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1606;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1584;&#1601;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Mosamania

&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;. 

&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1580;. &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1580;. &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; 

&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1575;&#1590;&#1576; &#1607;&#1609;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; 4 &#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 
4/10/2012
&#1590;&#1576;&#1591;&#1578; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1617; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; «zone de pêche réservée» &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610; &#1580;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1610;&#1581;&#1580;&#1617;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1583;.

&#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576; &#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1617;&#1601; &#1601;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; 20 &#1576;&#1581;&#1617;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;.
Ø§ÙØ¯ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙÙ - 04-10-2012


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1584;&#1574;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586;&#1603;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1601; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1606;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1584;&#1601;


&#1575;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567;&#1567; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1601; 
&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;



Mosamania said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1610;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1580;. &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; ....


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; 3 &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585; 2012 &#1576;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1586; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1588;&#1591;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1608;&#1617;&#1607; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577;.
&#1608;&#1593;&#1576;&#1617;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1594; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1573;&#1579;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1578;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1587;&#1605; &#1591;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;. 
Ø§ÙØ¯ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙÙ - 03-10-2012


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577;
> &#1608; 53% &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1610;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;



*&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1603; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;, &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;, &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1586;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; ....



&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1607; &#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1603; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;, &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;, &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;*


*
&#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; 
&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; 
&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;.... &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1586;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576;&#1607;
&#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; 
*



The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1607; &#1567;



&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; 
&#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1589;&#1585;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608;
> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;
> &#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;.... &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 100 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1586;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576;&#1607;
> &#1576;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;
> *



&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; 
&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A3%D8%AD%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AB_%D8%A8%D9%86%D8%B2%D8%B1%D8%AA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1576;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;
> &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567; 
&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; 
&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;..... &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;
> &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;



&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
&#1605;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1576;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1605;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1576;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; (&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1588;&#1582;&#1602; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1607; &#1608; &#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603;( &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1603; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567;
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;
> &#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;..... &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605;
&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605;


&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; 2012


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; 2012


&#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;


&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604; 
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;

I'm done here... talking to racist and sectarian people is like to talking to a wall....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> 
> I'm done here... talking to racist and sectarian people is like to talking to a wall....



&#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1609; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; 
&#1571;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; 1000 &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;





&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1587;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;
&#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunisia%E2%80%93United_States_relations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naifov

&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; " &#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; " &#1576;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1594;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 
22 / 11 / 1433 






FENKS | : ..|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Naifov said:


> &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; " &#1578;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; " &#1576;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1594;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 22 / 11 / 1433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENKS | : ..|



...............


----------



## Naifov

&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1548; &#1601;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

: .. |

&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; " &#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; " &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *
> 
> &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1604;&#1584;&#1584; &#1576;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;, &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;
> 
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1608;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607;
> 
> &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1572;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1607;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;
> *


&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

......................................... nvm


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Syrian Lion 
&#1591;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1604; &#1601;&#1609; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1584;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*&#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;
*












*
&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1600;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1600;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
&#1602;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1574;&#1600;&#1600;&#1583; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1600;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1600;&#1608;&#1586;
&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1605;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1571;&#1606;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606;&#1600;&#1587;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1606; .."
&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1576;&#1600;: &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1600;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1600;&#1600;&#1602; &#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1600;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1600;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1602;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1574;&#1600;&#1600;&#1583; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1600;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1600;&#1608;&#1586;
> &#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1605;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1571;&#1606;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606;&#1600;&#1587;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1606; .."
> &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1576;&#1600;: &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1600;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1600;&#1600;&#1602; &#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> *



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; 

"&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; "&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1588;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1586;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1594;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1586;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;



&#1605;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1605;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; ...



&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1586;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

*&#1571;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; " &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; " 
&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; &#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1590;&#1582;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; &#1608;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 
&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; 
&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1583;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 
.&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; " &#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;
" " PORTO SFAX " &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; 
&#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; . &#1608;&#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585; 20 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; 150 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; 
.&#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; " &#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; " &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1586;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1577; 6 &#1571;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606;
&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586; . &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587;*​


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;.. &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; !! &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602; &#1601;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609;. &#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1602;&#1601;&#1589;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1578;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1569; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1577; &#1605;&#1594;&#1605;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1589; &#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1584; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1576;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1586;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1575;&#1584; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1589; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1569; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;. &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602; &#1601;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1585;&#1608;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;
http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/213179-anniversary-49-galaa-bizerte.html#post3501558


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## JUBA

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;, &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


>



&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;


&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; 



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;


*
&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;&#1567; 

&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603;&#1605; &#1585;&#1594;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;.. &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1609; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; "&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1586; &#1571;&#1608;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;".. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;.
*
*
&#1576;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1605;
&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1586; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;..

&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1592; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1548; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581; &#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1584;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1583;&#1548; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604; &#1604;&#1593;&#1591;&#1601; &#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1583;.

&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;
&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;*











http://www.timesofisrael.com/new-egyptian-ambassador-brings-israel-a-message-of-peace/


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610;
> 
> 
> *
> &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;&#1567;
> 
> &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603;&#1605; &#1585;&#1594;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;.. &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1609; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; "&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1586; &#1571;&#1608;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;".. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;.
> *
> *
> &#1576;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1605;
> &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1586; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;..
> 
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1592; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1548; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581; &#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1593;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1576;&#1584;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1583;&#1548; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604; &#1604;&#1593;&#1591;&#1601; &#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1591;&#1608;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1601;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1583;.
> 
> &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;
> &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Egyptian ambassador brings Israel 'message of peace' | The Times of Israel



&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1591;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1591;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;



*&#1607;&#1605;&#1605;&#1605; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;... &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; *

&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; your favorite sources the west

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...459b94-1862-11e2-a346-f24efc680b8d_story.html


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1607;&#1605;&#1605;&#1605; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;... &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; *
> 
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; your favorite sources the west
> 
> New Egyptian envoy to Israel says Islamist government remains committed to peace - The Washington Post



&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576; &#1583;&#1610;&#1601;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1583; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1585; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1607;&#1584;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607;

&#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1594;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1586;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1586;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1593; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; 
&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; 15 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; 30 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; 
&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1581;&#1604; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;


​


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;
2012-11-14 22:49:30
&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; / &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; / &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; .

&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; 14 &#1606;&#1608;&#1601;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; / &#1608;&#1575;&#1605; / &#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; .

&#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; ..&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1590;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1601;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1574;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1586;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;.

/&#1578;&#1608;/


----------



## Al Bhatti

There were talks about starting some sort of union between Iran and Iraq and now there is some news that there are some talks going on for a union between Iraq and Syria.

2012-11-21

&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; "&#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;" &#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1590; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; 

&#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;.
&#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1600; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1578;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611;".

&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;.

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1602;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1601;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; "&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1611;" &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1585;&#1594;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1958 &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;.

&#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1574; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1584;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1602;&#1583; &#1610;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1548; &#1610;&#1615;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1567;

&#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1567;​
""


----------



## Arabi

&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;

&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; «&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;»&#1567; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1617;&#1582;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1613; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1600;&#1600; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; «&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1570;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;» &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577;&#1611; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1605;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;. &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;&#1613; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1593;&#1577;&#1612; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601;&#1603; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1592;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1617;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1583;&#1571;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1612; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;: &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1592;&#1577; &#1578;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1579; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1617;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1548; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1613; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1617;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;. &#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1548; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1615;&#1588;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1548; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15» &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15» &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16» &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1567; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1582;&#1617;&#1589; &#1576;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1580;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1617;&#1581;»&#1548; &#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1573;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;.

&#1571;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;



&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609;&#1548; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; «&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1589;&#1605;&#1617;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; «&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;» (&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; «&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;» &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583 &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1584;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1605;&#1617;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577;&#1613; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1617;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1582;&#1601;&#1590;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1617;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1601;&#1580;&#1571;&#1577;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577;&#1613; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1578; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1582;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;.

&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1613;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1615;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1617;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1617;&#1577; &#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1573;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1585; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1605; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611;.

&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; «&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1571;&#1602;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1578; «&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;» &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;&#1611; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1592;&#1604;&#1617;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577;: &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1590;&#1577;&#1567; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1617;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1617;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1578;&#1617;&#1589;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1567;

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1617;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1582;&#1591;&#1617; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1617;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;.

&#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15»

&#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15&#1548; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; (&#1608;&#1587;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611 &#1601;&#1610; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1617;&#1605;&#1606;. &#1571;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1617;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577;&#1612; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1576; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1617;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1617;&#1607;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583;&#1617; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1607;&#1586;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1571;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601;.

&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;»: &#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1586; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15 &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1613; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1613; &#1580;&#1607;&#1606;&#1617;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1594;&#1608;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577;&#1611; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1581;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1617;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1584;&#1617;&#1575;&#1576;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1587;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603; &#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;.

&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15&#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1548; &#1607;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1583;&#1609; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1600;&#1600; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; «&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;» &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591;: &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;. &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1581;&#1592;&#1610;&#1578; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; (&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1572;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577 &#1576;&#1600;«&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;» &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1602;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;

&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617;&#1610;. &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1578; &#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1617;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;: &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; «&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;»&#1548; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; «&#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1578; «&#1587;&#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;». &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;. &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;«&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1577;» &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1580; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617; «&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;» &#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; «&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1611;» &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60»&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1612; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1617;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;!

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60» &#1604;&#1605; (&#1608;&#1604;&#1606 &#1578;&#1614;&#1576;&#1593; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577;&#1611; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; «&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;» &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; (&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575. &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60» &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;: &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1613; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; «&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;» &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593;&#1613; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1601;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1570;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1570;&#1604;&#1577; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1604;&#1576;» (&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1576;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1617;&#1603;&#1577 &#1579;&#1608;&#1617;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1617; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;: &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1617;&#1609; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1548; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1606;&#1576;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1617;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1617; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;. &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1613; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 35» (&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575. &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1589;&#1607; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; «&#1603;&#1605;&#1588;&#1577;» &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1590;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;. &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60»: «&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;» &#1575;&#1578;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; (&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;» &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 35»!

&#1610;&#1578;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604;&#1586; &#1578;&#1610;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1612;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; (&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1612; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1617; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1578;&#1610;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1580;&#1586;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;.

&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1608;&#1590; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577;» &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1603;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575;  &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1617;&#1576;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; (&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585 &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1613; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1617;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1605;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1548; &#1571;&#1615;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1613; &#1607;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1590;&#1583;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1617;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1617;&#1608;&#1604;&#1567; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1617;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578;: &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; (&#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602 &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;.



* &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1600;&#1600; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;

&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Al Bhatti said:


> There were talks about starting some sort of union between Iran and Iraq and now there is some news that there are some talks going on for a union between Iraq and Syria.
> 
> 2012-11-21
> 
> &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; "&#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;" &#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1590; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;
> 
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;.
> &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1600; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;" &#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1578;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611;".
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1602;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1601;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583; "&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1611;" &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1585;&#1594;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1958 &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;.
> 
> &#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1605;&#1608;&#1591;&#1574; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1584;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;.
> 
> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1602;&#1583; &#1610;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1548; &#1610;&#1615;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1567;
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1567;​
> ""


*&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;.......*



Arabi said:


> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;
> 
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; «&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;»&#1567; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1617;&#1582;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1613; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1600;&#1600; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; «&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1570;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;» &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577;&#1611; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1605;.
> 
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;. &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;&#1613; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1593;&#1577;&#1612; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601;&#1603; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1592;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1617;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1583;&#1571;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1548; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1612; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;: &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1592;&#1577; &#1578;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1579; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1617;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1548; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1613; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1617;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;. &#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1548; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1615;&#1588;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1548; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15» &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15» &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16» &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1567; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1582;&#1617;&#1589; &#1576;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1606;&#1607;&#1580;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1617;&#1581;»&#1548; &#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1607; &#1576;&#1573;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;.
> 
> &#1571;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609;&#1548; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; «&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1589;&#1605;&#1617;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; «&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;» (&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; «&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;» &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583 &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1584;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1605;&#1617;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577;&#1613; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1617;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1582;&#1601;&#1590;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1617;&#1591;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1601;&#1580;&#1571;&#1577;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577;&#1613; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1578; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1590;&#1582;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1613;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1589;&#1615;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1548; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1617;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1617;&#1577; &#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1573;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1585; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1605; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611;.
> 
> &#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; «&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1571;&#1602;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1578; «&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;» &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;&#1611; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1592;&#1604;&#1617;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577;: &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1590;&#1577;&#1567; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1617;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1617;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1578;&#1617;&#1589;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1567;
> 
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1617;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1582;&#1591;&#1617; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1617;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1617;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;» &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15»
> 
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15&#1548; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; (&#1608;&#1587;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611 &#1601;&#1610; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1617;&#1605;&#1606;. &#1571;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1617;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1577;&#1612; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1576; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1617;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1617;&#1607;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583;&#1617; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1607;&#1586;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1571;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601;.
> 
> &#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1594;»: &#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1586; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15 &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1613; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1613; &#1580;&#1607;&#1606;&#1617;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1594;&#1608;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577;&#1611; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1581;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1617;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1584;&#1617;&#1575;&#1576;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1587;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603; &#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;.
> 
> &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 15&#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1548; &#1607;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1583;&#1609; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1600;&#1600; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; «&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;» &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591;: &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;. &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1581;&#1592;&#1610;&#1578; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; (&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1572;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577 &#1576;&#1600;«&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;» &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1602;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;
> 
> &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1617;&#1610;. &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1578; &#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1617;&#1601;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;: &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; «&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;»&#1548; &#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; «&#1610;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1575;&#1578; «&#1587;&#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;». &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;. &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;«&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1577;» &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1580; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617; «&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;» &#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; «&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1611;» &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60»&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1589;&#1617;&#1577;&#1613; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1578;&#1581;&#1612; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1617;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;!
> 
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1548; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60» &#1604;&#1605; (&#1608;&#1604;&#1606 &#1578;&#1614;&#1576;&#1593; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577;&#1611; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; «&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;» &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; (&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575. &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60» &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;: &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1613; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; «&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;» &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593;&#1613; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585;.
> 
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1601;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1570;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1570;&#1604;&#1577; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1604;&#1576;» (&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1576;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1605;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1617;&#1603;&#1577 &#1579;&#1608;&#1617;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1617; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577;: &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1617;&#1609; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1548; &#1610;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1606;&#1576;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1617;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1607;&#1605;&#1617; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;. &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1613; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 35» (&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575. &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1589;&#1607; &#1593;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1617;&#1601; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; «&#1603;&#1605;&#1588;&#1577;» &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1590;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;. &#1607;&#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 16 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; 60»: «&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;» &#1575;&#1578;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1617;&#1609; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1617;&#1604; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; (&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605; &#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;» &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575&#1548; &#1579;&#1605;&#1617; &#1571;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1617;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; «&#1575;&#1601; &#1600;&#1600; 35»!
> 
> &#1610;&#1578;&#1617;&#1601;&#1602; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604;&#1586; &#1578;&#1610;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1612;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1611;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; (&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1612; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1617; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;. &#1571;&#1605;&#1617;&#1575; &#1578;&#1610;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1580;&#1586;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578; &#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;.
> 
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1608;&#1590; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577;» &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1603;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#8211; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1578;&#1607;&#1585;&#1617;&#1576;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; (&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585 &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1613; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1617;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1605;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1548; &#1571;&#1615;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1613; &#1607;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;. &#1590;&#1583;&#1617; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1617;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1617;&#1608;&#1604;&#1567; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1567; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1617;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1603;&#1604;&#1617; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1617;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578;: &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; (&#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602 &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;.
> 
> 
> 
> * &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1600;&#1600; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;



*&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1579;&#1602;​*


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1586;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1593;&#1613; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1571;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1615;


&#1593;&#1615;&#1576;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1580;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583; &#1583;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1615; 

*
&#1608;&#1571;&#1615;&#1587;&#1618;&#1583;&#1615; &#1594;&#1575;&#1576;&#1616; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1572;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1615; 


&#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1616;&#1617;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1590;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1615; 
*


----------



## Banu Umayyah

&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;​&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1600;"&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;": &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;​
&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;- &#1587;&#1576;&#1602;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;: &#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1576;&#1606; &#1601;&#1607;&#1583; &#1576;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577;" &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;.

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; "&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;: "&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; - &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; - &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593; &#1576;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; - &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; - &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; "&#1604;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1587;".

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: "&#1604;&#1610;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1563; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1579;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;". &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;: "&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590;&#1577;".​http://sabq.org/Ozrfde

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Banu Umayyah said:


> &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;​&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1600;"&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;": &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;​
> &#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1605;- &#1587;&#1576;&#1602;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;: &#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1576;&#1606; &#1601;&#1607;&#1583; &#1576;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577;" &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; "&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;: "&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; - &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; - &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593; &#1576;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; - &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; - &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; "&#1604;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1608;&#1587;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: "&#1604;&#1610;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1563; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1579;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;". &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;: "&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590;&#1577;".​??? | ???? ????? ??"???": ???? ??????? ??? ???? ?? ????



&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587; &#1578;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1607;.

&#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1581;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TR.1

Turkiye and GCC should save Syria from assad if Iran or Iraq try to intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605;  194


----------



## A.Rafay

&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Banu Umayyah

A.Rafay said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;


That's meaningless.


----------



## A.Rafay

Banu Umayyah said:


> That's meaningless.



Why?? i just posted from google translate! is it unreadable?


----------



## Arabian Legend

A.Rafay said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;



I got what you mean thanx though but still full of many grammatical mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Umayyah

A.Rafay said:


> Why?? i just posted from google translate! is it unreadable?



Google translate is terrible, it says" king Abdullah peace be upon him, and he said he is a good man, and we hope he recovers after the surgery" !.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;



&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;. &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; "&#1580;&#1608;&#1580;&#1604; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;
&#1581;&#1591; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

JUBA said:


> &#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;. &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1571;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; "&#1580;&#1608;&#1580;&#1604; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1580; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;
> &#1581;&#1591; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;


----------



## Al-harbi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; 

&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;

&#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1607;

&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1588;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587;&#1607; &#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;

&#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1594;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604;.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al-harbi said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;
> 
> &#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> 
> &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1607;
> 
> &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1588;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587;&#1607; &#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;
> 
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1594;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604;.



&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;
&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576; .. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1603; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1603; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1581;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588; &#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; 

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-harbi

The Legend said:


> &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576; .. &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1603; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1610;&#1576;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1603; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1603;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1581;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1588;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1585;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588; &#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1602;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;
> 
> &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1583;&#1585;&#1603; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;
> 
> &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1607;

&#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;

&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1604;

&#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;

&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601;&#1548;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1548;&#1548;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1576;&#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1605;&#1548;&#1548;

&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;
> 
> &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601;&#1548;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1548;&#1548;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1576;&#1576;&#1604; &#1602;&#1605;&#1548;&#1548;
> 
> &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607;



&#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;, &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;
&#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;, &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;
> &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1604;



Astagfirullah ! What did you call me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Astagfirullah ! What did you call me ?



Nothing concerning you, I just said that Armstrong, the fool, should have hosted that water bottle guy who I told you about for a month to understand the agony I am going through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Nothing concerning you, I just said that Armstrong, the fool, should have hosted that water bottle guy who I told you about for a month to understand the agony I am going through.



Ahlan Washalna, Merhaba Habibi !  

*Okay now what did I say ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Ahlan Washalna, Merhaba Habibi !
> 
> *Okay now what did I say ?*



Ya halla feek my friend. 

I can't get your question, is it what did you or I said?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1609; &#1575;&#1581;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;, &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;
> &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1605;&#1607;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1604;



&#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1601;&#1609; &#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; 

&#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1604;&#1587;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;



Armstrong said:


> Astagfirullah ! What did you call me ?



lol yo what kind of food you had last time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Ya halla feek my friend.
> 
> I can't get your question, is it what did you or I said?



What I wrote or at least tried to write in Arabic is what I heard off the television so I dunno what I said, baring the 'Ahlan Wasahlan' part ! Habibi sounds feminine so should I have used 'Habib' or something ? And what does 'Habibi' or 'Habib' means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> What I wrote or at least tried to write in Arabic is what I heard off the television so I dunno what I said, baring the 'Ahlan Wasahlan' part ! Habibi sounds feminine so should I have used 'Habib' or something ? And what does 'Habibi' or 'Habib' means ?



It means darling,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Armstrong said:


> What I wrote or at least tried to write in Arabic is what I heard off the television so I dunno what I said, baring the 'Ahlan Wasahlan' part ! Habibi sounds feminine so should I have used 'Habib' or something ? And what does 'Habibi' or 'Habib' means ?




leave every thing you just call black eagle &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; always

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Imran Khan said:


> leave every thing you just call black eagle &#1610;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; always



&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603; 

&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1580;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-harbi

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; 

&#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;

&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; 

&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583; 

&#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-harbi

&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583;

&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1581;&#1591;&#1610;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1602;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;

&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603;
> 
> &#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1580;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1606;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1586;&#1605;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al-harbi said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606;&#1583;
> 
> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1581;&#1591;&#1610;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1602;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607;



&#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1601;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577;



Imran Khan said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1610; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1606;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1586;&#1605;&#1603;



&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## JUBA

&#1610;&#1575;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1588;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1567;
&#1604;&#1607; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 5 &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; !! &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; , &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; 120 &#1606;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589; &#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; 
*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; , &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; 120 &#1606;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589; &#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1589; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;
> *


 
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1578;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1578;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;


*
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1586; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607;

&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;​*


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> *
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1610;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1586; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1607;
> 
> &#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;​*



&#1571;&#1607; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; ( &#1606;&#1587;&#1605;&#1577; ) &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1607;

&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1571;&#1605; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;

if you can't fight the war in terror
let Tunisian national army teaches you that


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1571;&#1605; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;
> 
> if you can't fight the war in terror
> let Tunisian national army teaches you that



The cowards terrorists hide in people's houses... the kick the people out, and if anyone refuse they kill them... The Syrian army will target the terrorists no matter where that are... 

and the Tunisian army doesn't worth a piece of sh*t compared to Syria...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> The cowards terrorists hide in people's houses... the kick the people out, and if anyone refuse they kill them... The Syrian army will target the terrorists no matter where that are...
> 
> and the Tunisian army doesn't worth a piece of sh*t compared to Syria...


the Tunisian army Is better than your army 
Tunisian Army Never used his weapon to fight Tunisian 
The Tunisian Army refuse to shoot the revolutionary people in 13 /1 /2011 we he go to the street 
The Tunisian Army he is one of the most trained army in the Arab world don't compare ur army ( based on number ) with Tunisian army ( based on man training and strength )
The Tunisian Army from the people to the people and he is an Honorable army helps the poor Feeds the hungry give home to the homeless 






helping trapped yangs in the floods 




clearing routes.........
our army is a modern army


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> ......


and u can see these then make a comment and judge our army ok syrian 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/225826-tunisian-armed-forces-collecting-scattered-pictures.html#post3722362


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> and u can see these then make a comment and judge our army ok syrian
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/225826-tunisian-armed-forces-collecting-scattered-pictures.html#post3722362



Look you need to stop humiliating yourself here... what do you want me to do??

you know what.. i'm done with you...

A GREAT SALUTE TO THE REAL TUNISIAN PEOPLE WHO ARE AGAINST ZIONISM, TERRORISM, AND TERRORISTS SUPPORTERS..


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> Look you need to stop humiliating yourself here... what do you want me to do??
> 
> you know what.. i'm done with you...
> 
> A GREAT SALUTE TO THE REAL TUNISIAN PEOPLE WHO ARE AGAINST ZIONISM, TERRORISM, AND TERRORISTS SUPPORTERS..


me i don't support terror but i support revolution the people how go out to the streets asking for freedom i don't care about FSA i car that Syria war ends and the people decide what they want
and u insult our army


> Tunisian army doesn't worth a piece of sh*t compared to Syria...


 that is out of forgiveness


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> me i don't support terror but i support revolution the people how go out to the streets asking for freedom i don't care about FSA i car that Syria war ends and the people decide what they want
> and u insult our army that is out of forgiveness



It was out frustration. and i admit it my fault... my apologize, but please don't even compare armies... its just insulting...
look no one is against freedom... however i'm against western "freedom" and western "democracy" nothing comes from those two but chaos... and perfect example is Syria... look what that democracy brought to Syria... just destruction... Damascus ranked 4th in the safest city in the world... now after democracy and freedom it ranks 4th from the bottom... 

Trust me there is no such thing as democracy in this world...

Enough is enough... Leave Syria for Syrian people... stop destroying the country by supporting the war... there are other ways to get rid of Alasad, and only Syrian people can do that... and the Syrian people have decided they don't want Alasad to leave..

Anyways, I have to go now.. 
peace


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> but please don't even compare armies... its just insulting...



me i m not insulting i just do that to motivate the less power 
how ever ur army looks to me ( eastern camp ) number and russian old weapons ( AK 47 , Ak 74 T-72 .....) we Western camp
Tunisian doctrine yes we have old weapons ( M-60 , F-5 ) but we have 2 nd best Special Forces in Arab world and 3rd best national guard Special Forces in the world thank to our countrymen 
if u which comment in my topic u will be dazzled

about freedom we Tunisians we have western and it didn't harm us just the gov harm us with neglecting stuff


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> me i m not insulting i just do that to motivate the less power
> how ever ur army looks to me ( eastern camp ) number and russian old weapons ( AK 47 , Ak 74 T-72 .....) we Western camp
> Tunisian doctrine yes we have old weapons ( M-60 , F-5 ) but we have 2 nd best Special Forces in Arab world and 3rd best national guard Special Forces in the world thank to our countrymen
> if u which comment in my topic u will be dazzled
> 
> about freedom we Tunisians we have western and it didn't harm us just the gov harm us with neglecting stuff



like i said before... Syria is not a western puppet/ally which is why we don't have any western weapons.... we don't need anything western... plus Syria has been sanctioned by the west since 1980, it increased in 2005, and more in 2011-2012... so we have no trade with the west at all...


----------



## JUBA

&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1571;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1592;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

​&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; 25 &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;/ &#1608;&#1575;&#1605; / &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; " &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1590; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1583;&#1581;&#1608; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;..&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1570;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1579; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;.

&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; " &#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605; ".. &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1582;&#1591;&#1609; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1603;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;


----------



## Al Bhatti

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583;




When their sea is dead and the best dish they have is &#1605;&#1602;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; and the famous names they have are &#1589;&#1582;&#1585;&#1548; &#1586;&#1593;&#1604; etc. how can you expect Jordanians to smile?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1573;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; 24 &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2012&#1548; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1576;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1608;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1601;&#1592;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1594;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1610;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1590;&#1608;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1578; &#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 2013/2014 &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1583;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1573;&#1603;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1594;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1593; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1584;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1573;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1586;&#1583;&#1608;&#1580; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;.​





&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;


----------



## Sharki

&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; - &#1576;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602;

Haza Gassidoun, Jamila Jiddan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1603;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;



.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> .....................



Saba al khair ! Haq ul jalilaaa !  

What did I say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Armstrong said:


> Saba al khair ! Haq ul jalilaaa !
> 
> What did I say ?



Ya bakistani sheikh anta mafi maloom arabi quis!! kalam shoya shoya!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Saba al khair ! Haq ul jalilaaa !
> 
> What did I say ?



Sabah alnour, ya hala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

A.Rafay said:


> Ya bakistani sheikh anta mafi maloom arabi quis!! kalam shoya shoya!!



The foOk did you call me !  

This calls for a duel ! But we ain't gonna be fighting, little brother !  

Lets see who can finish a platter of kastoori kebabs with melted butter on them & roghni naan served along side them, first ! 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Sabah alnour, ya hala



What did you call me ? 

But what did I say & what did you reply me with ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> The foOk did you call me !
> 
> This calls for a duel ! But we ain't gonna be fighting, little brother !
> 
> Lets see who can finish a platter of kastoori kebabs with melted butter on them & roghni naan served along side them, first !
> 
> 
> 
> What did you call me ?
> 
> But what did I say & what did you reply me with ?




Man its fogin christmas cant find Mac let alone Kebabs.  
cant wait to finish school i wanna go back home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> The foOk did you call me !
> 
> This calls for a duel ! But we ain't gonna be fighting, little brother !
> 
> Lets see who can finish a platter of kastoori kebabs with melted butter on them & roghni naan served along side them, first !
> 
> 
> 
> What did you call me ?
> 
> But what did I say & what did you reply me with ?



I got the first part, you know, Pakistanis, Bangalis and Indians are too funny when they speak Arabic...



The Legend said:


> Man its fogin christmas cant find Mac let alone Kebabs.
> cant wait to finish school i wanna go back home



&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587; 
&#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

The Legend said:


> Man its fogin christmas cant find Mac let alone Kebabs.
> cant wait to finish school i wanna go back home



I just had KFC an hour ago & before that I ate a buffet in the afternoon !  

At the buffet they had a particular dish with Arabian flat breads & Hummus as an appetizer with fresh olives - How the hell can you guys eat Hummus ? I felt like scraping my tongue clean after taking the first bite !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1608;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1578; .. &#1605;&#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1578; 
&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;

Armstrong Blackeagle talking bad about you......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I got the first part, you know, Pakistanis, Bangalis and Indians are too funny when they speak Arabic...
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;



Did you just peg me along with Indians & Bangladeshis in the same sentence ?  

You will pay for this insolence !  

I suppose its because its not our native tongue & our tongues get a jolt when we have to twist & turn our faces in unnatural ways to make half the sounds that constitute the Arabic language !  

But of course Farsi is superior to Arabic !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> I just had KFC an hour ago & before that I ate a buffet in the afternoon !
> 
> At the buffet they had a particular dish with Arabian flat breads & Hummus as an appetizer with fresh olives - How the hell can you guys eat Hummus ? I felt like scraping my tongue clean after taking the first bite !



Hummos is our field of specialty (Bilad Alsham), Saudis are only good at eating meat and Kabsa with their bare fat hands
My God, Syrians are too good at making food, I mean too much good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> I just had KFC an hour ago & before that I ate a buffet in the afternoon !
> 
> At the buffet they had a particular dish with Arabian flat breads & Hummus as an appetizer with fresh olives - How the hell can you guys eat Hummus ? I felt like scraping my tongue clean after taking the first bite !



stop talking about food wallahi brother I come to you now  P.S dont say bad about Hummus i love it esp with falafel.

I feel like eating chicken tandoori with parata bread and a salty lassi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1608;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1578; .. &#1605;&#1575;&#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1578;
> &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> 
> Armstrong Blackeagle talking bad about you......



&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1586;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;, &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1607;&#1602;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

The Legend said:


> stop talking about food wallahi brother I come to you now  P.S dont say bad about Hummus i love it esp with falafel.
> 
> I feel like eating chicken tandoori with parata bread and a salty lassi



Tandoori Chicken with Parathaa & Salty Lassi !  

Thats South Asian food, how the heck do you know about that ?  

Ahhh forget the Tandoori Chicken, try this instead : 







Chicken Makhani Boti, which, as the name implies, is boneless chicken cooked to perfection in butter ! It will a drizzle of lime on it & a freshly baked Roghni Naan is wow !  

Or how about this one : 






Chicken Tikkas barbequed on the grill & then drizzled with a dash of lime & eaten with a naan or paratha along with poddina (mint) chatni (puree) ? 

Along with this : 






A mint margarita !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^^^ looks yummy .. now Im starving 



Man I know a lot and I love the food..... My neighbor and now may roommates made me addicted. One thing I dont like sometime too much chili peppers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

The Legend said:


> ^^^^ looks yummy .. now Im starving
> 
> 
> 
> Man I know a lot and I love food..... My neighbor and now may roommates made me addicted. One thing I dont like sometime too much chili peppers.



I bet you're fat,  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

JUBA said:


> I bet you're fat,  lol



I wish man  been trying to gain weight lately but not even a pound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1576;&#1583;&#1603;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1567;

*&#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1591;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578;: &#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1590;&#1583; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;*


*18-11-2012 10:05 AM *

Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email 

&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; - &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1591;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1573;&#1584;&#1603;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1590;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1571;&#1606;&#1601; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 2004 &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; 2016.

&#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1590; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; 23 &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; &#1604;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1607;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1586;&#1593;&#1586;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1571;&#1580;&#1610;&#1580; &#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; -&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;  &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603;&#1607; &#1601;&#1609; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;.

&#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1590;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1593;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1600;3.5 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609;.*

&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1604; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569;, 11 &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;1/&#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2012 16:31 &#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577;



&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1573;&#1584; &#1578;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1601; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 1900 &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 320 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1604; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1577; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1603;&#1578; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;.

&#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1590;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1607; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1587;&#1575;&#1582;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1548; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1578;&#1585; &#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577;.


&#1608; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1577; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;. &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1582;&#1591; &#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;.

&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606; &#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; "&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;"&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;.

&#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608;&#1548; &#1576;&#1604; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1604;&#1573;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1581; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; "&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2009.

&#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1584;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1583; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;.

&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;.


&#1608; &#1601;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1589;&#1585;&#1581; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1609; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1580;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1573;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1548; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578; &#1587;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; 120%.

&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1580;&#1604; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;.. &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1606; &#1576;&#1600; 250 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1603;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575;*


&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1548; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;.&#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576; 250 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1585; &#1605;&#1603;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1611;&#1575;&#1611;

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1572;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; 900 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1590;&#1610;&#1608;&#1601; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;: &#1573;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1593;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575;: "&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; 2 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;: &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: "&#1606;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;".

&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2009 &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1611;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1604;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;: &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1605;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; "&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;".

&#1608;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: "&#1580;&#1574;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1590; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;: "&#1587;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1587;&#1578;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;".

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;: "&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585; &#1604;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;".

&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;: "&#1606;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; "&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;: "&#1606;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1591;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;".

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;: "&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1571;&#1604;&#1605; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1588;&#1583;&#1607;".

&#1608;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1584;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1590;&#1608;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1548; &#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;2012&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1590;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;2013 &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1607;&#1548; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1608;&#1590; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1571;&#1583;&#1576;&#1577; &#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1607;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1610;&#1590;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1579;&#1585;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1578;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

The Legend said:


> &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1603;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;




*&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610; !&#1567;*​


----------



## Arabian Legend

opz said:


> *&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610; !&#1567;*​



&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;


----------



## opz

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1603; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;




&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; 

.



. &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; 
&#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 
&#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1607; &#1601;&#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1603; 
&#1608;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1616;&#1603;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1587;&#1617;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1571;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; 

&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1611;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 

&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; .. &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; 
...
&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1577; :&#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1571;&#1610;&#1588; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; !&#1567;​


----------



## Arabian Legend

nvm,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Naifov

> &#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575; &#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1603;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;



&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1567; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1590; &#1604;&#1603; &#1567; 
&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;  

&#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; 
&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1574; &#1548; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576; 
&#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1567; 

&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1581;&#1589;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Naifov said:


> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1567; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1590; &#1604;&#1603; &#1567;
> &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;
> 
> &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;
> &#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1574; &#1548; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;
> &#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1567;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1581;&#1589;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1607;



&#1585;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; 
&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1590;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1603;
&#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1609; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1609;* &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;* &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1570;&#1610; 
&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1594;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; 
&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1589;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; 

&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1607;&#1586;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1567; 

&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1608; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1610;&#1589;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1578; &#1608;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; 

&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602;


----------



## opz

&#1589;&#1576;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1600;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;
. . .​&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1571;&#1583;&#1604;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1594;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589; &#1576;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; . . 

&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1600;&#1600; ( &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1574;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591; ) &#1608;&#1592;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1615;&#1582;&#1604;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; 

&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1586; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; !&#1567; 
&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1590;&#1610;&#1617;&#1602;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1573;&#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2012 &#1571;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1571;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; . . &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;






&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610; 
5% 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;​
&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1604; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1607; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1571;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1548; &#1579;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;....&#1575;&#1604;&#1582; 

&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1585;&#1583;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607; 

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1589; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1574;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1590;&#1609; &#1576;&#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575;​


----------



## Banu Umayyah

opz said:


> &#1589;&#1576;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1600;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;
> . . .​&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1582;&#1608;&#1590; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1578; &#1571;&#1583;&#1604;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1594;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589; &#1576;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; . .
> 
> &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1600;&#1600; ( &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1574;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591; ) &#1608;&#1592;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1617;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1615;&#1582;&#1604;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;
> 
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1586; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; !&#1567;
> &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1577; &#1590;&#1610;&#1617;&#1602;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611;&#1575; &#1548; &#1571;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1573;&#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2012 &#1571;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1571;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; . . &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1607;&#1610;
> 5%
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;​
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1604; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1607; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1571;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1610;&#1615;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1611;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1548; &#1579;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;....&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;
> 
> &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1585;&#1583;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1589; &#1581;&#1605;&#1586;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1574;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1590;&#1609; &#1576;&#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575;​


*
&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;. &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1571;&#1589;&#1594;&#1585; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;​*


----------



## opz

Banu Umayyah said:


> *
> &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;. &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1571;&#1589;&#1594;&#1585; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;​*



&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1548; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1603; 

&#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1577; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1615;&#1604;&#1610; &#1548; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; 500 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1603;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609; 

&#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1582;&#1584; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 


> &#1608;&#1573;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1572;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1572;&#1587;&#1601; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1607;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1605;&#1571;&#1585;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1592;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1584;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1571;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1601;&#1585; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1591;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1602;&#1576;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1586; &#1608;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1587;&#1576; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1607; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1593;&#1601;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1602;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;.



&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1578;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1607; !!

&#1604;&#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; ​


----------



## Banu Umayyah

opz said:


> &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1548; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1603;
> 
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1574;&#1577; &#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1615;&#1604;&#1610; &#1548; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; 500 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1603;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609;
> 
> &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1588;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1582;&#1584; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> 
> &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1578;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601; &#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581;&#1610;&#1607; !!
> 
> &#1604;&#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; ​



*&#1604;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;(&#1637;&#1632;&#1632 &#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;&#1548; &#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567; &#1607;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1567;
&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;*​


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1591;&#1576;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 27 &#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; 2012&#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1573;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1588;&#1581;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 15 &#1603;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1617;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1583;&#1617;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1591;&#1604;&#1577; " &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1573;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; "&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577;".

&#1608; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1571;&#1578;&#1617;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1588;&#1581;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1617;&#1581;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1579; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1617;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;.​


----------



## opz

Banu Umayyah said:


> *&#1604;&#1575; &#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;(&#1637;&#1632;&#1632 &#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;&#1548; &#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567; &#1607;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;*​



&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1604;&#1581;&#1592; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1603; &#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1605;&#1574;&#1607; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1548; &#1601;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;
5%

&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 
19%

&#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; 23 % &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1572;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; 502 &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; . . &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1610; : 116 &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; 

&#1605;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1583; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1607; &#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; 

&#1608;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1589; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1578;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1576;&#1573;&#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; 

Religiosity Plummets In Ireland And Declines Worldwide; Atheism On The Rise
​


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1602;&#1578;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; 71 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;869 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012 &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 79 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;303 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013

&#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 20 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012 &#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604;

&#1608;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 22 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;230 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;488 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;

&#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 9780 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;

&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; 70 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 12 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; 126 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;486 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 138 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;401 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;

&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;

&#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;507 &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;217 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; 2012

&#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 5648 &#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; 12 &#1605; &#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; 72 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1585;&#1589;&#1583;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;954 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;143 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;885 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; 2965 &#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;

&#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 166 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;450 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;248 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012


&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;233 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;^
= 797181100 $


&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; 100 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 83 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 55 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 77 &#1605; &#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 35 &#1605; &#1583;

&#1608;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 6 &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;663 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;, &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012

(&#1608;&#1575;&#1578
&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 2013​ @darkinsky & @JUBA & @Syrian Lion & @Mosamania & @The Legend & @Tunisian Marine Corps must see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1602;&#1578;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; 71 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;869 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012 &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 79 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;303 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 20 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012 &#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604;
> 
> &#1608;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 22 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;230 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;488 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;
> 
> &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 9780 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; 70 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 12 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; 126 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;486 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 138 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;401 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;
> 
> &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;507 &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;217 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; 2012
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 5648 &#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; 12 &#1605; &#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; 72 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1585;&#1589;&#1583;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;954 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;143 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;885 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; 2965 &#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 166 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;450 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;248 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;233 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;^
> = 797181.10 $
> 
> 
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; 100 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 83 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 55 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 77 &#1605; &#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 35 &#1605; &#1583;
> 
> &#1608;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 6 &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;663 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;, &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012
> 
> (&#1608;&#1575;&#1578
> &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 2013​ @darkinsky & @JUBA & @Syrian Lion & @Mosamania & @The Legend & @Tunisian Marine Corps must see



&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;



&#1573;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604; 
F-16 Block 50 /52 
Jas 39 
Universal combat Uniform full gear


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1573;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;
> F-16 Block 50 /52
> Jas 39
> Universal combat Uniform full gear


&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1567;

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;233 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;^
= 797181.10 $


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1567;
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;233 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;^
> = 797181100 $


&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
F16 black 52 = 28 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; 
Jas 39 at least 62 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
Universal at most 250 Tunisian dinars
&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
> F16 black 52 = 28 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
> Jas 39 at least 62 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
> Universal at most 250 Tunisian dinars
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;


&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;
> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602;



my Favorite uniform info 










&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; 
good or bad uniform 
ps : &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1602;&#1578;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; 71 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;869 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012 &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 79 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;303 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1592;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 20 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012 &#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1610;&#1604;
> 
> &#1608;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 22 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;230 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 25 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;488 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;
> 
> &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 9780 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; 70 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 12 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; 126 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;486 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; 138 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;401 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;
> 
> &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1584; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;507 &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; 3 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;217 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; 2012
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 5648 &#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1585; 12 &#1605; &#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; 72 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1588;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1585;&#1589;&#1583;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;954 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2013 &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;143 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;885 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; 2965 &#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 166 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;450 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;248 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1589; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;233 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;^
> = 797181100 $
> 
> 
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; 100 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1571;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 83 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; 55 &#1605; &#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 77 &#1605; &#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 35 &#1605; &#1583;
> 
> &#1608;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; 6 &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;663 &#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;, &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; 2012
> 
> (&#1608;&#1575;&#1578
> &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 2013​must see





&#1605;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; 
&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; (&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; 400 &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1586; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;
> &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1581;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; (&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; 400 &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586;



&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601; 16 &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; 
&#1608; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Look at this disgusting pig making a fatwa saying Mujahdeen should sleep with 14 year old Syrian girls... what a pig


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> Look at this disgusting pig making a fatwa saying Mujahdeen should sleep with 14 year old Syrian girls... what a pig




&#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608; &#1606;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; 

can you please provide his speech or an article where he said what you claim !


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608; &#1606;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609;
> 
> can you please provide his speech or an article where he said what you claim !


&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; 

BS. Im still waiting for one proof so, either you back up your claim or you are a liar.


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;
> 
> BS. Im still waiting for one proof so, either you back up your claim or you are a liar.



hahaha how am I liar?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> hahaha how am I liar?




seems like you have difficulties understanding my clear words. you have just accused someone with no evidence. the video you brought does not contain Arifi's speech nor an article written by him. P.S Fataws in Saudi Arabia are under the general presidency of scholarly and Ifta. by saying that no scholar is allowed to issue any fatwa without it coming officially through Ifta center. lying again!  

No proofs No comment pls


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> seems like you have difficulties understanding my clear words. you have just accused someone with no evidence. the video you brought does not contain Arifi's speech nor an article written by him. P.S Fataws in Saudi Arabia are under the general presidency of scholarly and Ifta. by saying that no scholar is allowed to issue any fatwa without it coming officially through Ifta center. lying again!
> 
> No proofs No comment pls



First of all I did not make that news report... haha you got a problem go take it out with the channel...
oh really? so he can't make fatwas... didn't he make a fatwa that a father and daughter can't be alone? wtf is wrong with him? he is just one sick person..


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> First of all I did not make that news report... haha you got a problem go take it out with the channel....



Nop no problem at all. I just wanted to expose the lies you propagandizing........


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> Nop no problem at all. I just wanted to expose the lies you propagandizing........


tell me didn't that pig make a fatwa saying a father and a daughter can't be alone?? hahah yeah i like how you quote what you want and leave the part that is true...


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> tell me didn't that pig make a fatwa saying a father and a daughter can't be alone?? hahah yeah i like how you quote what you want and leave the part that is true...



&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; 1:30 &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; 

you lied about the first part you should be ashamed instated of keep insisting on lying. here I'm posting Arifi speech himself regarding the second part. after you watch the video tell me exactly where did he say such thing. 







&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1577; 

&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577;.


----------



## Ceylal

Syrian Lion said:


> First of all I did not make that news report... haha you got a problem go take it out with the channel...
> oh really? so he can't make fatwas... didn't he make a *fatwa* that a father and daughter can't be alone? wtf is wrong with him? he is just one sick person..



The probleme is not the multiple fetwas that rain on muslims, the problem is the gullibility of the muslims to abide by them. How can a blind guy who's world is dark can emit a fetwa, all these perverted energumen prevail in the golf without the fear of persecution. No wonder Islam lost it's luster!


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> &#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; 1:30 &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1610;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;
> 
> you lied about the first part you should be ashamed instated of keep insisting on lying. here I'm posting Arifi speech himself regarding the second part. after you watch the video tell me exactly where did he say such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1577;
> 
> &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1577;.


He is a sick disgusting person... where did he gets those thoughts that the Father might do something to his daughter ?? he must have done it before to think that way... he is disgusting human being...


----------



## Syrian Lion

"And Damascus will still be the Arab's living heart beat" Jamal Abd Alnaser


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1593;&#1606;&#1580;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

.....................nvm


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

# &#1585;&#1589;&#1583;_&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1600; | &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#8221; &#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575; &#8221; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;

&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#8221; &#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575; &#8221; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; 

&#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#8220;&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#8221; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1610; (&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1585;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577&#1548; &#1608;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#8220;&#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#8221;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#8220;&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#8221;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1580;.
&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;: &#8221; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576; &#8220;&#1605;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601;&#1610;&#8221;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1617;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1576;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#8221;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#8221; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#8220;&#1583;. &#1601;&#1607;&#1583; &#1594;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#8221; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; (&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606 &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;.
&#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1578; &#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; :&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#8220;&#1601;&#1575;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#8221; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#8220;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1605;&#8221;.
&#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1591;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1583;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;.
&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1585;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1605;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;. &#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1580; &#1601;&#1575;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1583;. &#1601;&#1607;&#1583; &#1594;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#8220;&#1603;&#1608;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#8221;.


&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1576; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#8221; &#1586;&#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575; &#8221; &#1576;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


>



&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;, &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;..&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1580; &#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;

&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;, &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;..&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578;&#1567; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1580; &#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;
> 
> &#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;



&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;... &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1609; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1548;&#1548;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; 


&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1609;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

I can't understand anything in this thread


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SHAMK9 said:


> I can't understand anything in this thread



Jordan is being affected by a polar air mass forecast with very heavy rains and snow, and everyone is taking the next few days off except me....meeeeeeeeeeeee



The Legend said:


> &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;



&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Jordan is being affected by a polar air mass forecast with very heavy rains and snow, and everyone is taking the next few days off except me....meeeeeeeeeeeee


Hope everyone remains safe and no damage is done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SHAMK9 said:


> Hope everyone remains safe and no damage is done.



Not at all, people are happy as exams got delayed and they are enjoying their off days, except for Syrians at the camps. May Allah help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Jordan is being affected by a polar air mass forecast with very heavy rains and snow, and everyone is taking the next few days off except me....meeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> &#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;



&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;  &#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Legend said:


> &#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; &#1610;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;  &#1567;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1591;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1608;&#1588;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1591;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1608;&#1588;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;




anymore &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1608;&#1588; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1582;&#1610;&#1605;

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1582;&#1610;&#1605;
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1593;&#1584;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1606;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1587;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1582;&#1610;&#1605;
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;



&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;
&#1608;&#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577;
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;



&#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; 

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; 

&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; 

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1608; &#1607;&#1604;&#1571; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1567;&#1567; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;



democracy has a sauce - it's NATO missiles))
&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1604;&#1589;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608)































http://radikal.ua/data/upload/4efc3/05615/e22e12daa1.jpg
http://radikal.ua/data/upload/c2184/ba193/0c51841c41.jpg
http://radikal.ua/data/upload/c2184/6895e/bbebe7d6f2.jpg

inscription on the photo:
1 second to democracy ...
guidance democracy ..

&#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;:
&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; 1 ...
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

> *"We used to live in peace and security until this malicious revolution reached us and the Free Syrian Army started taking bread by force," the unidentified couple wrote. "We ask God to help the regime fight the Free Syrian Army and terrorism - we are with the sovereignty of President Bashar al-Assad forever."*


Insight: Aleppo misery eats at Syrian rebel support | Reuters

This is democracy? this is freedom? read the article and enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1605;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1608; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; 
&#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1608; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1587; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 11 - 01 - 2013
&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1614; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1573;&#1587;&#1605; &#1602;&#1608;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1580;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; . &#1608;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; . &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1573;&#1587;&#1605; &#1602;&#1608;&#1617;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1571;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1573;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; .


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; "&#1603;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;" &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

*





&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1571;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1590; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; !!

&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; !&#1567;

&#1587;&#1581;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1582;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; !!*

&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1571;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1590; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1571;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1590; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; !!
> 
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; !&#1567;
> 
> &#1587;&#1581;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1591;&#1601;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1582;&#1580;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; !!*
> 
> &#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1571;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1590; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605;&#8230;​



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;

&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;
> 
> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;



&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1594;&#1579;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1567;
&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1580;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1602;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1594;&#1579;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1610;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1567;
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1580;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1567; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1602;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1601;&#1603;


&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1567;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; 
&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;
> 
> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;



*&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1611;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1567;&#1567;

&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1583; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1611;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1579;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; !!

&#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1610;&#1589;&#1605;&#1583; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1586;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1576;&#1573;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1580;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1602; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1606;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; *​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

opz said:


> *&#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1611;&#1575; &#1583;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1548; &#1601;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1571;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1576;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1583; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1611;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1579;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; !!
> 
> &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1587; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574; &#1610;&#1589;&#1605;&#1583; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1586;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1576;&#1573;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1593;&#1580;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1602; &#1607;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1606;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; *​


*
&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; 10% &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;
&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1567;&#1567; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1578;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1606; 
&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1608; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577; 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1578; 

&#1575;&#1610; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1588;&#1608; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1584; &#1591;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608; &#1610;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1606;&#1607;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1575; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; .. &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; .. &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; "


----------



## Mosamania

&#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1582;&#1575;&#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;. 

&#1576;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;. 

&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1582;&#1575;&#1608;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;.
> 
> &#1576;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;.



&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1567;&#1567; 

&#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;... &#1567;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1586; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1567;&#1567;
> 
> &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;... &#1567;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;. 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;



&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1571;&#1587;&#1610;&#1587; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585; )  &#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;



&#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;/ &#1588;&#1576;&#1603;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;  &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; 
&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1617;
&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602;&#1610;&#1617; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1607;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1617; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; 
&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;.&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; 
&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;.&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1590;&#1583; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607; &#1590;&#1583;&#1617; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1601; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;-
&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1576;&#1600;&#1573;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1579;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1548; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;.​http://shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=04022013&id=d6733d2c-4b5b-4aef-a993-771095684ab3


----------



## Mosamania

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^ &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;. &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606; "&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;


&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; 
 &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

 &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;. &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1579;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1573;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;. &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606; "&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;.



&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; 



Mosamania said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;. &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1579;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1573;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;.



&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1592;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1588; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;! 
&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1592;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1592;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1589;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1576;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1588; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;!
> &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1592;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;





Mosamania said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;. &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1579;&#1609; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1573;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1576;&#1607;.




&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1567; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; 
&#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1567; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1601;&#1588;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;
> &#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;



&#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1607; 9 &#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;. 

&#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1584;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581; &#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1607; 9 &#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604;.
> 
> &#1603;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575; &#1584;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581; &#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;.


&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1608; &#1582;&#1576;&#1589; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608; &#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1610;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1582;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; 16 &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; 







&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; .. &#1603;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1587;" &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;
http://www.kooora.com/default.aspx?n=221300&o=n


----------



## Arabian Legend

@tyrant

&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1610;&#1575;&#1608;&#1581;&#1588; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1581;&#1587;&#1603; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1570;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603;





Mosamania said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;. &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1570;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1585;&#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;





Syrian Lion said:


> &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;
> &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;



&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;, &#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;, 
&#1578;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1577; &#1589;&#1601;&#1585;&#1567;

&#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;:
&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;, &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;, &#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;,
> &#1578;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1577; &#1589;&#1601;&#1585;&#1567;
> 
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;:
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;, &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593;


&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;... &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;11 &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1588;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;15 (4 &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605 &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;... &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;11 &#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1588;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;15 (4 &#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605 &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1583;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;, &#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;,
> &#1578;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1577; &#1589;&#1601;&#1585;&#1567;
> 
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585;:
> &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;, &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1602;&#1605;&#1593;



&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; 
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; 
&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1592;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; 
&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548;&#1548;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1578;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; 

&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;< &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1587; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1606;&#1607;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1588;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1576;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606;
> &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1592;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585;
> &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1548;&#1548;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1604; &#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607;&#1576;&#1604; &#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1578;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1591; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;
> 
> * &#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1603; &#1605;&#1582;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;< &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1587; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1606;&#1607;
> *



&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;

&#1605;&#1588; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;

&#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;
> 
> &#1605;&#1588; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;
> 
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;:&#1575;coffee:


&#1588;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1567; 
&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;

&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1608; &#1606;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;
> 
> &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1608; &#1606;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;



&#1605;&#1586;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1605;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;, &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603;
> 
> &#1605;&#1588; &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;
> 
> &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1605;&#1586;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1605;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;, &#1588;&#1608; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1567;


&#1607;&#1610; &#1576; 2005 . &#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1586;&#1593;&#1580; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; 
&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;...


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1610; &#1576; 2005 . &#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1586;&#1593;&#1580; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;...



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1610; &#1576; 2005 . &#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1586;&#1593;&#1580; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1588;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;...



&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1586; &#1608;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577;, &#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607; 27 &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605;. 

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;, &#1601;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;



Arabian Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;
> 
> &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;



&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1585;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;. &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1584;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1585;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;. &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1584;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;




&#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; 



> &#1608; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1585; &#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyrant

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1567;&#1567;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1582;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578; &#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;
> &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; (&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1576;&#1584; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

tyrant said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; (&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1576;&#1584; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;



&#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603; 100%, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;, &#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1567;
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;
> 
> &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1606;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1608; &#1606;&#1581;&#1603;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;



&#1610;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1591;&#1602;&#1591;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1603;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1607;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1576;&#1605;&#1586;&#1581; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1607; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;.'

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1607; &#1603;&#1584;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1608; &#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1570;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1567;&#1567; &#1605;&#1572; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578;. &#1575;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1603;&#1583;&#1607; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1585;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1605;&#1608; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;



tyrant said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; (&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1576;&#1584; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567;


----------



## opz

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1605; ... &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1617;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; 

&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1573;&#1592;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1578;&#1614; &#1576;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1607; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; !!
&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1602; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1590;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1584;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> *&#1605;&#1608; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;, &#1575;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;*
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1567;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578;


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

[video]http://www.france24.com/ar/20130206-&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;-&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;-&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;-&#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;-&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;-&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;-&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;[/video]​
&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;"​

&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;".
&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; "&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1588;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1606;&#1608;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;.
&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; "&#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;".

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;"&#1548; "&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; "&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;"&#1548; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;".

&#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587 &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569;"&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575; "&#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;".

&#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1580;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1574;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1548; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1573;&#1579;&#1585; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;​


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i think it is the Mossad do it


----------



## tyrant

*&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;*

&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;.

&#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1581; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; *"&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575; &#1575;&#1574;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;".

&#1608;&#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;*.

&#1608;&#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1573;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1601;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575;. 

&#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1590;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1576;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 34 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1979 &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;.

&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;.
&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 14.5 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; 4.8 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1593;&#1580;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; 60% &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 25 &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;/&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; 2011.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> [video]http://www.france24.com/ar/20130206-&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;-&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;-&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;-&#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;-&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;-&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;-&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;[/video]​
> &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;"​
> 
> &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;".
> &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; "&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1588;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1606;&#1608;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;.
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; "&#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;"&#1548; "&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; "&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;"&#1548; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587 &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569;"&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575; "&#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1580;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1574;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1548; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1573;&#1579;&#1585; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;​


&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1576; &#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593;


----------



## Arabian Legend

tyrant said:


> *&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;*
> 
> &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1581; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; *"&#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575; &#1575;&#1574;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;*.
> 
> &#1608;&#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1588;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1573;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1601;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1590;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1576;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 34 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1617;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1979 &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;.
> 
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610;.
> &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 14.5 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; 4.8 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1593;&#1580;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; 60% &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 25 &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;/&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; 2011.



&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; .... &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1591;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1608; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; 
&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; .... &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1591;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1608; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;
> &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1578;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569;


&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1607;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; 
&#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1607;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1609; &#1607;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1610;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1593; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1583;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1582;&#1587; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583; &#1610;&#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;


----------



## tyrant

&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

tyrant said:


> &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569;



&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;, &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; "&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;" &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1589;&#1591;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;
&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;-60 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;, &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578;

&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;

&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1610;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

tyrant said:


> &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569;



&#1604;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588; &#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1578; &#1604;&#1608; &#1603;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604;&#1604; &#1608;&#1606;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1584;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590; !*


&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1578;&#1591;&#1601;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1581; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; 
&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1574; &#1608;&#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1579;&#1604;&#1579;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; 100 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1603;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1604; 250 &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; 250 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1603;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; 20 &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1604; 23 &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1578; 15 &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; 

&#1571;&#1606; &#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1578;&#1584;&#1576;&#1584;&#1576;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1586;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; *&#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; 80% &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;* 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; 2004 &#1601;&#1610; &#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1593; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; 15 &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; 250 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1603;&#1593;&#1576; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; *&#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1577; &#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1593;&#1585; &#1605;&#1582;&#1601;&#1590; &#1576;&#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1593;&#1585; 6 &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; 7 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1606;&#1589;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590;&#1578; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1573;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1587;&#1593;&#1585; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1606; 2.15 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 5 &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2019 &#1608;&#1576;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; 2012 &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1611;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610; *

&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1583;&#1609; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1579; &#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; 
&#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593; &#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1588;&#1610; &#1576;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575; &#1601;&#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1584;&#1576;&#1584;&#1576; &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606; &#1580;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575; &#1608;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; 

&#1608;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1570;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585; &#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1586;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589; &#1601;&#1574;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1583;&#1583; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 

&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1587;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1607; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1586;&#1593;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1602; &#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1609; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1602; &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; 25 &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585; 2011 &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1605;&#1571;&#1586;&#1602; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1573;&#1588;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; 

&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1579;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1601;&#1602;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1582;&#1606;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1582;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1585; 
*
&#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; ( &#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; ) &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1601;&#1577; &#1587;&#1593;&#1585;&#1607; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;* &#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1572;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1580;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; 
&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1587;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1569; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583; &#1594;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; &#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1576;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1576;&#1585; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1586;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1591;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1593; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1593; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; 

*&#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1594;&#1604; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1602;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;600 &#1573;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; 
*
&#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1570;&#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1580;&#1586;&#1569;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1580;&#1610;&#1617;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1590;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; ( &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; ) &#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576; &#1582;&#1606;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1573;&#1590;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1582; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1573;&#1584;&#1603;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1590;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1572;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607; &#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585; &#1573;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581; &#1587;&#1608;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601; &#1590;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1591;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1582;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; 

&#1608;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1579;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1579;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1588;&#1571; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1587;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1603;&#1585;&#1585; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; 
&#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1579;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1585; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1610;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1585;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; ( &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1585;&#1586;&#1608;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; )&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;, &#1607;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1585;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578;



&#1575;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#1567;



BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;, &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605; "&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;" &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1589;&#1591;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;
> &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1603; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;-60 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;, &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1590; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1578;
> 
> &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;
> 
> &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1610;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1581;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1587;&#1585;&#1607;, &#1604;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;
> 
> &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;... &#1575;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> [video]http://www.france24.com/ar/20130206-&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;-&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;-&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;-&#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;-&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;-&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;-&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;[/video]​
> &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1589;&#1601; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;"​
> 
> &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1583; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1589;&#1601; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;".
> &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;. &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1607; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; "&#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1588;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1606;&#1608;&#1588;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;.
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; "&#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1548; "&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577;"&#1548; "&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; "&#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575;"&#1548; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1583;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1585;&#1571;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; (&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587 &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569;"&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575; "&#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583; &#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1571;&#1582;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1585;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1580;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1607;&#1608; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1574;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1548; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1573;&#1579;&#1585; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1602;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;​



&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;... &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 
&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; 

&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;


----------



## Alshawi1234

&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1580;&#1581;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;. &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1580;&#1581; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1594;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1548;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1572;&#1587;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;. &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577;.

&#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1610;&#1574;. &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1601; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1608; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1603;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;. &#1571;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps 






&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607; 
&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577;​*
*
&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;12 &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1604;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;"&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; "&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578;&#1548; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1609; &#1606;&#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; (55&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603&#1548; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1593;&#1579;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571; &#1610;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587;&#1577; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1605; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;".

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; (24 &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; 2013)&#1548; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1593;&#1579;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1590;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1609; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;" &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569;.

&#1610;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1603;&#1548; 250 &#1603;&#1605; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1588;&#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1575; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577;.*

http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/iraq-security-news/-2-55759.html


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;... &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;
> &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;
> 
> &#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;





&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1574;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1587; &#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1578;&#1583;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1587;&#1610; &#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610; ( &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1582; ) &#1604;&#1573;&#1583;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; ( &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; ) &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605;
&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-messenger-allah-muslim-song-about-syria.html


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607;
> &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;



&#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/234220-syria-questions-can-not-answered.html


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> &#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;



&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B4..._.D8.A7. D9.84.D8.B4.D8.AE.D8.B5.D9.8A.D8.A9
&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Syrian Lion

Report: Saudis sent death-row inmates to fight Syria


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Syrian Lion said:


> &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B4..._.D8.A7. D9.84.D8.B4.D8.AE.D8.B5.D9.8A.D8.A9
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;




&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1603; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...rabia-confesses-support-terrorists-syria.html


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1593;&#1606; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;​
&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1581;&#1586;&#1576;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;" &#1608;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;".&#1587;
&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1585;&#1582;&#1610;&#1589;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1571;&#1608; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;"&#1548; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575; "&#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1602; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577;".
&#1608;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1601; "&#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1586;&#1602;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1602;&#1584;&#1585; &#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;".
&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 4 &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;" &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; 4 &#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;/ &#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;.


Al Hayat-


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

@Syrian Lion 
&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1587; " &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; " &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1590;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1587; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; 

&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;

&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;
&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1608;
&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; (&#1608;&#1578;&#1583
&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;
&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577;
&#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;


----------



## Syrian Lion

@BLACKEAGLE

*&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;: &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1590; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;​*



*
&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1605; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;.

&#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1608;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1581;&#1607; &#1608;&#1601;&#1574;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1576;&#1607; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1576;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1577; &#1576;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607; &#1588;&#1603;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1602;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1590; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1608;&#1591; &#1608;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;.*




​*
&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1602;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1591;&#1576; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1609; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;.

&#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;: &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1607;&#1578;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1580;&#1583; &#1586;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1578;&#1580;&#1584;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1590;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610; &#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;.

&#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1601; &#1573;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1601;&#1607;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1569; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1594;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;: &#1573;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1590; &#1608;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1591;&#1605;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1587;&#1577;.*



















President Bashar al-Assad on Monday received a delegation of Jordanian political activists, lawyers, doctors and engineers headed by Assistant secretary General of the Arab Lawyers' Union Samih Khreis.

The meeting tackled the situation in the region in general and Syria in particular, with the delegation members voicing the Jordanian people's support for the Syrian people in their current ordeal.

They affirmed that honest Arabs will not leave Syria alone in the face of the conspiracies against it, and that the Syrian blood was shed in defense of all honest Arabs and that it will write Syria's coming victory.

The delegation members said that targeting Syria isn't new or surprising since it's a country that has been bearing the burden of Arab causes for decades, lauding Syria's firm stances in adherence to Arab dignity, rights and Arab causes which put it in a position of honorable confrontation with the enemies of the nation.

For his part, President al-Assad thanked the delegation members for their national stances in support of the Syrian people, affirming that Syria will remain the beating heart of Arabism and that it will not relinquish its principles no matter how much pressure is exerted upon it and regardless of the conspiracies that not only target Syria, but also all Arabs.

Members of the delegation stressed in TV interviews after the meeting that President al-Assad assured them that the crisis in Syria will pass and the situation is going towards Syria's inevitable victory.

They asserted that Syria, under the leadership of President al-Assad, will emerge out of the crisis stronger than before, pointing out that the relations between the Jordanian and Syrian peoples are deep-rooted and the conspiracy which is hatched against Syria is also hatched against Jordan.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@al-Hasani

What the phuck was that?

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/233841-instead-turkic-union-6.html

Man!! You were _magnificent_!!!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> @BLACKEAGLE



Those are few, insignificant and unknown socialist lunatics who still believe that the rat "Bashar" is the righteous leader of Arabs.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Those are few, insignificant and unknown socialist lunatics who still believe that the rat "Bashar" is the righteous leader of Arabs.



well if Alasad has supporters in Jordan and other Arab countries... you still want to deny that Alasad has the majority of Syrians support ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> well if Alasad has supporters in Jordan and other Arab countries... you still want to deny that Alasad has the majority of Syrians support ?



So what? I know people who support Iran itself. Don't you get it? Anyway, I am not in the mood to get involved in one of your Khanfsharia discussions.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *So what?* I know people who support Iran itself. Don't you get it? Anyway, I am not in the mood to get involved in one of your Khanfsharia discussions.



you answer that my friend.... and we are talking about Syria here...
No one gave me a reasonable answer on why Alasad is still in power... 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/234220-syria-questions-can-not-answered.html



BLACKEAGLE said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> What the phuck was that?
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/233841-instead-turkic-union-6.html
> 
> Man!! You were _magnificent_!!!


*
&#1575;&#1582; &#1604;&#1608; &#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; 
&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1581;&#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; 
*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> you answer that my friend.... and we are talking about Syria here...
> No one gave me a reasonable answer on why Alasad is still in power...
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/234220-syria-questions-can-not-answered.html
> 
> 
> *
> &#1575;&#1582; &#1604;&#1608; &#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601;
> &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; , &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1581;&#1608; &#1576;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1584;&#1576;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;
> *



I believe we are done, no one has had discussions with you regarding Syrian regime more than me, we have discussed everything, I think I know your answers in advance.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I believe we are done, no one has had discussions with you regarding Syrian regime more than me, we have discussed everything, I think I know your answers in advance.


the whole time you keep saying that Alasad has no support and Alasad killing Syrian people... but you keep ignoring the facts...
anyway if we are done... then that is good... 
From now on I will not bring you in discussion regarding Syria, if that is what you want....


----------



## egy-knight

*&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

egy-knight said:


> *&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; *



*&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1603;*


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;
&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1581;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1607;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1609; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1609;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Anas Ali said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1581;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1607;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1609; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1609;



Military Forum

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;. &#1590;&#1593; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;.


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1609;


----------



## Mosamania

Anas Ali said:


> &#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1609;



&#1571;&#1610; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;

&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1610; &#1610; &#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;

&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608; &#1593;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1609; 


> egy-knight





> Anas Ali


&#1575;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> @Syrian Lion
> &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1573;&#1606; &#1571;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1587; " &#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; " &#1601;&#1610; &#1606;&#1590;&#1585;&#1610; &#1571;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1587; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;
> 
> &#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1581;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
> 
> &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;
> &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610; &#1608;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; (&#1608;&#1578;&#1583
> &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;
> &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577;
> &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;


&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1609; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1608; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578;&#1579;&#1576;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1602;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1609; &#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; &#1606;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;
&#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1610;&#1580;&#1606;&#1583; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610;&#1580;&#1609; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608; &#1593;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1609;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

egy-knight said:


> *&#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1605; *





Anas Ali said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1581;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1608;&#1607;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1583; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1609; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1609;



&#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1583;&#1607;&#1567; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1567;


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## Mosamania

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1604; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1581; &#1576;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1578;&#1603;&#1605;


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Anas Ali 
*&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; 
&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;*


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Egyptian Delegation Hails Political Program to Solve Crisis in Syria 
*
Speaker of the People's Assembly, Mohammad Jihad al-Laham, stressed on Monday that the political program to solve the crisis in Syria is the main exit to overcome the ongoing events and an important stage in the political solution in participation with all sides.

During a meeting with a delegation of Egyptian political and mass media figures headed by Secretary General of the Egyptian Nasserite Party Ahmed al-Hussein, al-Laham pointed out that the majority of the opposition outside Syria do not enjoy popular base and if they were confident of their political proposals, the door is open for dialogue with everyone who protects the national sovereignty and territorial integrity of Syria.

Al-Laham reviewed the reality of the ongoing events in Syria and the war which is launched against the Syrian people to undermine Syria's national role.

Head of the delegation said that there is a scheme to destroy the Arab Nation and fragmenting it into small states to serve the Zionist and colonial interests.

*Egyptian Delegation Head: Conspiracy against Syria Is Doomed to Failure
*
In another context, Information Minister Omran al-Zoubi met members of the Egyptian delegation who voiced their support for the Syrian people in the face of the conspiracy targeting it, with Hussein saying that what is happening in Syria has nothing to do with the "Arab Spring."

He lauded the Syrian people's steadfastness in the face of armed militias and Jabhat al-Nusra, stressing that the conspiracy against Syria is doomed to fail thanks to the victories of the Syrian Arab Army.

The delegation members lauded the political program for resolving the crisis in Syria and the national dialogue.

They also talked about the practices and policies of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt who violate constitutional, cultural and political establishment.

For his part, Minister al-Zoubi lauded the positions of political forces and the role of journalists who relay the truth about what is happening in Syria, stressing that those who target Syria are targeting the entire Arab nation.

He also briefed the delegation on the mechanisms of implementing the political program for resolving the crisis and launching national dialogue across Syria.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion 

&#1582;&#1601;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581; 15 &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1567;


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Syrian Lion
> 
> &#1582;&#1601;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1576;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576;&#1603; &#1601;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581; 15 &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1567;



&#1605;&#1608; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1571;


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Jordanian Delegation Stresses Solidarity with Syrian People in Current Crisis
*







Members of the Jordanian delegation visiting Syria stressed the Jordanian people's solidarity with the Syrian people in the current circumstances, adding that the conspiracy against Syria also aims at undermining all Arab countries.

During a meeting with Deputy Foreign and Expatriates Minister, Fayssal Mikdad, the delegation members indicated that Syria is targeted because of its adherence to the Arab nation's issues, mainly the Palestinian cause.

In turn, Mikdad said that targeting Syria means targeting all Arabs.

He briefed the delegation on the measures taken by the Syrian government to implement the political program for solving the crisis in Syria.

The meeting also reviewed the situation in the whole region in general and Syria in particular.

*&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1604;&#1600; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;: &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;*

&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1574;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1590;&#1605; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;.

&#1608;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1607;&#1610; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; .

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1577; .

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607; &#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575; .

&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580;.

&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; .


----------



## Syrian Lion

&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;: &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578;.. &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;
​
&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;" &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1570;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;.

*&#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; "&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;" &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585; &#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577;". 
*
&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587;" &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1601;&#1575;&#1590; &#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607; &#1604;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1585;&#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; "&#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1604;".



*&#1608;&#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1602;&#1589;&#1578;&#1607; &#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583;: &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1590;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1605;&#1574;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1588;&#1613; &#1576;&#1588;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; "&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1606;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;. &#1608;&#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1572;&#1608;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;. &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583;". 
*
&#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;: "&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608; &#1576;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;: &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1602;&#1591;&#1593; &#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; ... &#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;!". 

&#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1573;&#1583;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576;. &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; "&#1589;&#1602;&#1608;&#1585;" &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1600; "&#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;" &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1602;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1571;&#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1574;&#1577; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604; "&#1576;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;" &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1582;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584; &#1586;&#1608;&#1580;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1577;. 
&#1571;&#1608; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1605; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1577;. 

&#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1609; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1586;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;". 

&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1577; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1607;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588;&#1580;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577;. 

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; 309" &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; 35 &#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1588;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;. 

&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576;. &#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; "&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1585;&#1588;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1601; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1611;: "&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1591;&#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;. 

&#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1609; "&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1610;&#1605;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1606;&#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1611; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581;. &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1583; &#1585;&#1605;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; ...". 
*
&#1608;&#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1604; &#1594;&#1575;&#1590;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; "&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578;&#1567; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;". 
&#1608;&#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575;&#1611; "&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1580;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;" &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1611; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1567; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;". *

&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608; "&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;". 

&#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; 309 "&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; (...) &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1571;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;".

Source: http://www.dp-news.com/pages/detail.aspx?articleid=140030#ixzz2KlMeJlvc

http://alhayat.com/Details/482475

English from AFP:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...eader-syrian-revolution-over.html#post3913823


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; Syrian Lion


----------



## Anas Ali

*&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;: &#1586;&#1608;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;"

&#1606;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;
&#1576;&#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1580; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548;
&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1583;&#1578; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;.&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585;
&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; "&#1571;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;- &#1578;&#1575;&#1587;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603;&#1606;&#1548; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;: "&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1605; &#1576;&#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1578;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;."

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603;&#1606;: "&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;."

&#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1573;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;
&#1576;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;
&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1548; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1583; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1601;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1548; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1589;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1590;&#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1605;&#1575;
&#1610;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583;&#1548;
&#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577;&#1548; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; 70 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1602;&#1578;&#1610;&#1604;.
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;:
arabic cnn*


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; "&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;" &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;: &#1589;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1608;&#1578;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; 1/ 4/ 1434&#1607;&#1600; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1548; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1583;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;.

&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1577; &#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1578; &#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; sabq


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; 

&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1590; &#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;


.............
@BLACKEAGLE &#1608;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^ &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1590; &#1576;&#1575;&#1584;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> 
> .............
> @BLACKEAGLE &#1608;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1607;&#1590;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;, &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;
&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;, 
&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Anas Ali &#1591;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1607;&#1590;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;, &#1576;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1594;&#1576;&#1609; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1588;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;
> &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;,
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578;




&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1567;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1567;



&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577;, &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1589;&#1601;&#1609; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; 
&#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;

&#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1580;&#1574;&#1607; &#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1567;



&#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577;, &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1589;&#1601;&#1609; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;
> &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587;, &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1580;&#1585;&#1607; &#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;
> 
> &#1601;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1608;&#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; 

&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1588;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1591;&#1612;&#1576;&#1582; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1548;&#1548;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1567;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1576;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;, &#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; 

&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;
> 
> &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1607;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1588;&#1610; &#1602;&#1583; &#1591;&#1612;&#1576;&#1582; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1606;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1548;&#1548;* &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;* &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1548;&#1548;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1567;
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1576;&#1577;



&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1588;&#1608; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1567;
&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1578;&#1594;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1608;&#1588;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1583;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;
&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1578;&#1602;&#1587;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
> &#1588;&#1608; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1567; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1567;
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1604; &#1578;&#1594;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1608;&#1588;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;
> &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1585;&#1583;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1610;&#1578;&#1606;&#1576;&#1571; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1593; &#1578;&#1602;&#1587;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;


----------



## Arabian Legend

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1583; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;



&#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1590;&#1610;&#1581; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1583;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575; &#1581;&#1589;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1582;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577;


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; 

&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;
> 
> &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;



&#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;, &#1576;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;, &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1605;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;

&#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1608;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;



Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;



&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575;, &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1606;&#1589;&#1610;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;, &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;, &#1576;&#1604; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;, &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1604;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1602;&#1583; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1579;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1580;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1605;&#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1575; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;



&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1585;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590; &#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1608;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; 

&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1590;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1580;&#1608;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1594;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1577; 

&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1589;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1584;&#1575;&#1603; 

&#1585;&#1581;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

??? | ????? ?????? ???? ?????? ????? ??????? ???????? ?? "??? ???"

&#1603;&#1601;&#1572; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1576; 

&#1593;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575; 

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1585;&#1586;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> ??? | ????? ?????? ???? ?????? ????? ??????? ???????? ?? "??? ???"
> 
> &#1603;&#1601;&#1572; &#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1576;
> 
> &#1593;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575;
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1608;&#1584;&#1608;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1586;&#1585;&#1586;&#1585; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;



&#1575;&#1610;&#1608;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1606;&#1589; &#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1606;&#1580;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608; &#1580;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Armstrong

How the hell do you guys manage to read Arabic without the zair, zabur, paish, shad & etc. ?  

I can't without them; I dunno whether its 'Ba' or 'Bei' or 'Boo' without those things on them ! @BLACKEAGLE you studied Linguistics or English (?) at the University whats the proper word for those zair, zabur, paish etc. ? They're called Haroof-e-Tahajii in Urdu.


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> How the hell do you guys manage to read Arabic without the zair, zabur, paish, shad & etc. ?
> 
> I can't without them; I dunno whether its 'Ba' or 'Bei' or 'Boo' without those things on them ! @BLACKEAGLE you studied Linguistics or English (?) at the University whats the proper word for those zair, zabur, paish etc. ? They're called Haroof-e-Tahajii in Urdu.


They are called Harakat. Which means moves, so its in essence the letter's move. 

Kasrah (break). Dhammah (hug) or fat'ha (openness). Which are be, Bo and ba respectively. And we can read Arabic just fine without them because it is kind of our language and we already know the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> They are called Harakat. Which means moves, so its in essence the letter's move.
> 
> Kasrah (break). Dhammah (hug) or fat'ha (openness). Which are be, Bo and ba respectively. *And we can read Arabic just fine without them because it is kind of our language and we already know the word*.



What if its a new word ?  

I hear that Arabic Vocabulary is amongst the most extensive in the world.


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> What if its a new word ?
> 
> I hear that Arabic Vocabulary is amongst the most extensive in the world.



We can read it just fine without. New or old words. I don't know how we do it exactly either actually :S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> We can read it just fine without. New or old words. I don't know how we do it exactly either actually :S



Is it true that the Korans therein (Arab Countries) also come without any of these Harakat ?  

Because here in Pakistan they're laced with them because, naturally, we can't pronounce anything without looking at the Harakat !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Is it true that the Korans therein (Arab Countries) also come without any of these Harakat ?
> 
> Because here in Pakistan they're laced with them because, naturally, we can't pronounce anything without looking at the Harakat !



Quraan comes with these harakats of course, however, we can understand Arabic without harakat, do not ask how, it's our native language...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Syrian Lion said:


> This is my favorite song



how about this.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*
&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; ... &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607; &#1582;&#1585;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;.....
.
.
.
&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1569; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576; &#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1587; &#1608; &#1605;&#1607;&#1575;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1582;&#1601;&#1610;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; !!!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; &#1608; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1602;&#1591;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1591; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1583;&#1601;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;" &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;!!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1604;&#1594;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602; &#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1601;&#1585;&#1590; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1589;&#1576; !!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1610;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602;!!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1602; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; !!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1586;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1585;&#1575;&#1588;&#1583; 5 &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1585;&#1572;&#1608;&#1587; &#1606;&#1608;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1580;&#1585;&#1579;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; !!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1587;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607;&#1608; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; !!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1570;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;!!!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602; &#1607;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586;!!
&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1590;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1576; &#1608; &#1608; &#1608;...

&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; !!!!!

&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1605; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1572;&#1580;&#1604; &#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604; &#1567; !!

&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1583;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; !!

&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1582; &#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1594;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; !!

&#1576;&#1602;&#1604;&#1605; :: &#1610;&#1586;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
.*


----------



## Syrian Lion

*&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;
​**

&#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; "&#1588;&#1605;&#1587;" &#1571;&#1601; &#1571;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; 13 &#1601;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;/&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; 50% &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1615;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1584;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; "&#1580;&#1576;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; 350 &#1603;&#1610;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569;. &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1610;&#1615;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

&#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1601;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1586; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1575;&#1569;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1578;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; 80 &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1603;&#1604;&#1601; &#1576;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589;&#1602; &#1604;&#1607;.

&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; "&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1577; &#1592;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1606;&#1601;&#1609; &#1587;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1573;&#1587;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; "&#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;" &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; 12 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587; &#1578;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1607; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;" &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1615;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; "&#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;" &#1576;&#1586;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1548; "&#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1571; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1573;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;".*

ÙÙØªÙ Ø¹Ø´Ø±Ø§Øª Ø§ÙÙØ³ÙØ*ÙÙ Ø§ÙØªÙÙØ³ÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø*ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§Ù Ø³ÙØ±ÙØ© - Ø±ÙØ³ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙÙÙ


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@al-Hasani 

&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608;, &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;

&#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1586;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;, &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anas Ali

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1609;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609;
military-forum/235518-what-bulgarian-u-5tc-large-calibre-artillery-systems.html#post3930128


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Anas Ali said:


> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1609;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1610;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609;
> military-forum/235518-what-bulgarian-u-5tc-large-calibre-artillery-systems.html#post3930128



&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1604;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; 
&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601;, &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;, &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610;&#1603; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;, &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1589;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1588; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1608;, &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1576;&#1583;&#1603; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1588; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;
> 
> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;
> 
> &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1586;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582;, &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1577;




&#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1581;&#1583;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1601;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1617; &#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;


&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;


&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1617;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;


&#1585;&#1576;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1594; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

al-Hasani said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1581;&#1583;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1601;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1617; &#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;
> 
> 
> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;
> 
> 
> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1617;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;
> 
> 
> &#1585;&#1576;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1594; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;



"&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1603; &#1581;&#1602; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1577; " &#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1581; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@BATMAN


To be able to send PMs your post count must be 10000 or greater.


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1602;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1581;&#1583;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1617;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1617;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1601;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;&#1548; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583;&#1617; &#1604;&#1573;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;
> 
> 
> &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1583; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1617; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1610;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1588;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606;
> 
> 
> &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1617;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1578; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;
> 
> 
> &#1585;&#1576;&#1617;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1594; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571;&#1578; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1584;&#1585; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1594;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @BATMAN
> 
> 
> To be able to send PMs your post count must be 10000 or greater.





Mosamania said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1578; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;
> 
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;



Leyla Saeedaaa....Huq-ul-Jaleelaa, Akhi !  

Okay now what did I say ?  
@Mosamania : Who is the lady in your avatar ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1567;&#1567;&#1567; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;. &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1610;&#1578;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1611; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1575;&#1582; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;
&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
&#1603;&#1604; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578; 50 &#1575;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;

&#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1608;&#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;

&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;
&#1601;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1603; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;

&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586;
&#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> Leyla Saeedaaa....Huq-ul-Jaleelaa, Akhi !
> 
> Okay now what did I say ?
> @Mosamania : Who is the lady in your avatar ?



That's Dalma Rushdie , the first Saudi female athlete  God bless her soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> That's Dalma Rushdie , the first Saudi female athlete  God bless her soul.



Shes pretty but her Wiki page didn't make for much of an impressive reading viz vie her representation of Saudi Arabia !


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1575;&#1582; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;
> &#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606;
> &#1603;&#1604; &#1582;&#1605;&#1587; &#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1610;&#1602; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;
> &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584;&#1578; 50 &#1575;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;
> 
> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1590;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;
> &#1608;&#1607;&#1610;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1591;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1605;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609;
> 
> &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;
> &#1601;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610;, &#1603;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1603; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;
> 
> &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;
> &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1588;&#1594;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1586;&#1575;&#1586;
> &#1585;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602; &#1608;&#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1604; &#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1590;&#1603; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1606;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;. &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586; &#1608; &#1570;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610; &#1608; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1610;&#1601; &#1608; &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1608;&#1603;&#1587; &#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1582; &#1608; &#1588;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1610;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1588;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1590;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1591;&#1576;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; 

&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1588;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Mosamania said:


> That's Dalma Rushdie , the first Saudi female athlete  God bless her soul.


&#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; 
&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1567;


----------



## Mosamania

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;
> &#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1609; &#1605;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1603;&#1583;&#1577; &#1567;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@BLACKEAGLE @JUBA @al-Hasani @Bubblegum Crisis. 

alw9'3 fe 8sm alshr8 al2ws6 9ayr zbala ana raslt alweb rsalh 5a9ah 6lbt mnh y3'yer al2shraf yaleet kl wa7d yrslh.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Mosamania said:


> That's Dalma Rushdie , the first Saudi female athlete  God bless her soul.


Wow, very good looking female. I thought she was European when I first saw her.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@BLACKEAGLE @JUBA @al-Hasani @Bubblegum Crisis @opz

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;


----------



## JUBA

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA @al-Hasani @Bubblegum Crisis @opz
> 
> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1591;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1607;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1606;&#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;


&#1571;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1571;&#1582; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603; &#1567;


----------



## Mosamania

&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577;



&#1604;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575; 

&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; 

&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

&#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; "&#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;" &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1604;&#1605; &#1578;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; .. !!

&#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1588;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;, &#1608;&#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;, &#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593;&#1578;&#1607; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;, &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1608;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; : &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1567;, &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1603;&#1605; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1567;, &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;, &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1580;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;, &#1603;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1608;&#1601;&#1617;&#1585;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; !!.

&#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;, &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;, &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1589;&#1576; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1591;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1587;&#1603;&#1578;&#1577; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580; &#1571;&#1608; &#1588;&#1604;&#1604; &#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1582;&#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; .
!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cortomaltese

how is life in Jordan? can you tell me more of Queen Rania? i think she is very intelligent and trying to do best for her people.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> how is life in Jordan? can you tell me more of Queen Rania? i think she is very intelligent and trying to do best for her people.



Life is not great but better than many countries. Queen Rania is a great woman indeed, she dedicated much of here time and efforts to support Women rights in Jordan and world wide, as well as education of women and children, she launched initiatives to reduce illiteracy and poverty of women and children. She is a modest and honest woman.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0151231767890826_701700971_n.jpg&size=960,686


----------



## cortomaltese

I
I am following her on facebook 
are there many poor people in Jordan? can foreign citizens attend Jordanian colleges?
what is the situation between Jordan and Israel?
p.s. do u have facebook?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> I am following her on facebook
> are there many poor people in Jordan? can foreign citizens attend Jordanina colleges?
> 
> I am following her on facebook
> are there many poor people in Jordan? can foreign citizens attend Jordanina colleges?
> what is the situation between Jordan and Israel?
> p.s. do u havefacebook?



Her page is cool. There is poverty in Jordan, it's is not a rich country, but the vast majority of people belong to middle class, poor people get subsidy, free health treatment and free education and sometimes get small houses. You are always welcome to apply for Jordanian universities, the best one in my opinion is JUST university,


----------



## cortomaltese

which neighboor countries are in good relations with Jordan?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> which neighboor countries are in good relations with Jordan?



Jordanian relation with the Syrian regime has always been cold, they follow different policy and ideology, and this regime was working to get Jordan to it's side by pressuring it through creating troubles in Jordan (were failed) and media attacks on Jordan, however Jordan was always keen to alleviate the tensions and then normalize the relations. Regarding Iraq, the relation with it is normal although Jordan is wary of Iraqi close relations with Iran. As for Israel, the relations are cold. But as For KSA the relations are brotherly and intimate.


----------



## cortomaltese

I don't like Israel. Are there many jobless people in Jordan?
ehmm...and what about football in Jordan?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> I don't like Israel. Are there many jobless people in Jordan?



Yes, there are but not because there are no jobs but rather because people won't work in craft jobs, and this is due to Culture of shame, they get ashamed from working in those jobs although they sometimes have higher salaries. And that's why there are more than 1.5 million foreign workers in Jordan.


----------



## cortomaltese

craft jobs? like what? and what is salary if you knoo
w?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> craft jobs? like what? and what is salary if you knoo
> w?



Cleaners, maids, construction workers, mechanics, carpenters, juniors, restaurant staff...etc. However, a professional mechanic gets alt least $1000 per month while the teacher gets $450-700 max.


----------



## cortomaltese

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Cleaners, maids, construction workers, mechanics, carpenters, juniors, restaurant staff...etc. However, a professional mechanic gets alt least $1000 per month while the teacher gets $450-700 max.



thanks for all information. im going now,see you tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cortomaltese

any good sites for online learning arabic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> any good sites for online learning arabic?



Off course :
Learn Arabic Online






May I ask, what made you like Jordan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;. 

&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;


----------



## cortomaltese

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Off course :
> Learn Arabic Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask, what made you like Jordan?


Queen.
can you suggest me some Jordanian movies and music?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

As for the songs, I like :










As for movies, we don't have but we have comedy clips:


----------



## JUBA

Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;. &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1588;.
> 
> &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;



&#1593;&#1591;&#1606;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;



cortomaltese said:


> Queen.
> can you suggest me some Jordanian movies and music?



lol, why you so interested in jordan ?!


----------



## Mosamania

JUBA said:


> &#1593;&#1591;&#1606;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;
> 
> 
> 
> lol, why you so interested in jordan ?!



http://www.defence.pk/forums/air-wa...-eurofighter-aerial-combat-5.html#post3964896


----------



## cortomaltese

BLACKEAGLE said:


> As for the songs, I like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for movies, we don't have but we have comedy clips:



why you dont have movies? xd


JUBA said:


> lol, why you so interested in jordan ?!



it seems like a great country,from what Ive heard from my friends who visited Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JUBA said:


> &#1593;&#1591;&#1606;&#1609; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1590;&#1608;&#1593; &#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;
> 
> 
> 
> lol, why you so interested in jordan ?!



What kind of cruel comment is this? His posts lulled me into a full sense of security, while yours ripped out my heart and slapped me across the face awakening me to the harsh reality! 
Do you think that there is nothing in Jordan to be interested in?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What kind of cruel comment is this? His posts lulled me into a full sense of security, while yours ripped out my heart and slapped me across the face awakening me to the harsh reality!
> Do you think that there is nothing in Jordan to be interested in?!



lol, Not at all bro, i just found it strange that i guy from Croatia interested in a far country like Jordan, i would say the same thing too if he was asking about KSA ,
Also Jordan is a very nice & beautiful country and i'm planning on visiting Jordan next summer inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cortomaltese

what he said?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JUBA said:


> lol, Not at all bro, i just found it strange that i guy from Croatia interested in a far country like Jordan, i would say the same thing too if he was asking about KSA ,
> Also Jordan is a very nice & beautiful country and i'm planning on visiting Jordan next summer inshallah



I know, I was joking...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*&#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; (&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578 &#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;*








**&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;200 &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;.. 
*&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578;" &#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;..! 
*&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569;.. 
*&#1607;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1602;&#1585;&#1585;&#1578; &#1573;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1584; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578;.. 
*&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1578;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1609; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;.. 
*&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.. 
*&#1581;&#1586;&#1606;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;.. 
*&#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.. 
*&#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577;.. 
*&#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;..
*&#1571;&#1593;&#1588;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;..
*&#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;.. 
*&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;..
*&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1606;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1580;&#1576;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605;..! 
*&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;.. *
&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;..
&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;--&#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; --&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1582;&#1588;&#1585;&#1605;
&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1604;&#1581;&#1602; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1585; &#1570;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;. &#1606;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1604;&#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1574;&#1577;.. &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1610;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1610;&#1578; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1572;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;: &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1606;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1608;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1608;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1590;&#1575;&#1604; &#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1608;&#1605;&#1571;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587; &#1603;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610; &#1582;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1581; &#1588;&#1602;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1573;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; "&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;" &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;. &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578;" &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1601;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1591;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1583;&#1575;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1576;&#1581;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;:
*&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1581;&#1590;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1584;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1589;&#1606;&#1608;&#1601;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1571;&#1608;&#1609; &#1603;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1603;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1571;&#1580;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; 120 &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569;. &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1581;&#1590;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1578; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1594;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1589; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1607;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1603;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1580;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1604;&#1602;&#1583; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1576;&#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1604; &#1582;&#1585;&#1580;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1583;&#1605; &#1576;&#1610;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1605;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1578; &#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1585;&#1610;&#1601; &#1583;&#1605;&#1588;&#1602; &#1583;&#1605;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1578; &#1570;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1607;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1610;&#1608;&#1582;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1607;&#1585;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1583;. &#1608;&#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1575; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1592;&#1610;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1594;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1603;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;.
*&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1603;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1609; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1580;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1588;&#1603;&#1585; &#1586;&#1608;&#1580;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1592;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1587;&#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1610;&#1569;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1582; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1578;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1588;&#1602; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1606; &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1601;&#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1589;&#1593;&#1576; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1601;&#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1578; &#1601;&#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1571;&#1601;&#1602;&#1583; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1581;&#1583; &#1571;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1590;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;.
*&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602;&#1575; &#1581;&#1586;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1589;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1581;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1587;&#1605;&#1593; &#1571;&#1608; &#1571;&#1585;&#1609; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1575; &#1610;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1601;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1607; &#1583;&#1575;&#1593; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1588;&#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602; &#1608;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1571;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1607; &#1576;&#1581;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1586;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1589;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1607;".
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1593;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1603;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1603;&#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1571;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604; &#1571;&#1581;&#1576; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1573;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1548; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1591;&#1593;&#1605; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1587;&#1602;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604; &#1578;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1591;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1601;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606;&#1577;.*&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1604; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1578;&#1603; &#1573;&#1606;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1571;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1588;&#1610;&#1574;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1571;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1581;&#1610;&#1581; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1571;&#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1608; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1604;&#1581;&#1592;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;.
*&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1601; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1603; &#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1603;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1601;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1607; &#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; &#1571;&#1603;&#1576;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1608;&#1573;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1581;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1588;&#1602; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1608;&#1571;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1578;&#1586; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1603;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585; &#1576;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1603;&#1580;&#1586;&#1569; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575;.
*&#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1605;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1594;&#1585;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1589;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 1985&#1548; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1571;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1588;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1578; &#1570;&#1606;&#1584;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1583;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; "&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;" &#1579;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1591;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578; &#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1576;&#1601;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601;&#1586;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1584;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577;.
*&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1580;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1578;&#1603;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;: &#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1586;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1594;&#1608;&#1579;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1581;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1576;&#1610;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1594;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 150 &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 50 &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1594;&#1604;&#1576;&#1607;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1580;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1583;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1603;&#1608;&#1587;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1588;&#1610; &#1608;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1573;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1584;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1583;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1606;&#1591;&#1605;&#1574;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1589;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;.
*&#1571;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1603;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1602;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1580;&#1576;&#1585; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;"&#1548; &#1608;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1583;&#1603;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575; "&#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606;" &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1571;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;" &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1581;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;.
*&#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; "&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;"&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1573;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1589;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1580;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1602;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1605;&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1584;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1572;&#1582;&#1584; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1603;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1580;&#1576;&#1585; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;" &#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1604;&#1601; &#1576;&#1603;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589; &#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607; "&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1607; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; "&#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606; &#1570;&#1604; &#1585;&#1588;&#1610;". &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1585;&#1580; &#1576;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1585;&#1601;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1580;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1585;&#1601;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1580;&#1576;&#1585; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1609; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1584;&#1607;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1591;&#1609; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1607;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1588;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1571;&#1581;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1589; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1601;&#1608;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1576;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1591;&#1601;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;.
*&#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1610; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1601;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1587; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;.
*&#1607;&#1604; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1571;&#1581;&#1576; &#1571;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1606;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1610;.
*&#1608;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;
&#1600;&#1600; &#1571;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1610;&#1586; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1584;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1607; &#1571;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1610;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1605;&#1579;&#1602;&#1601; &#1608;&#1584;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;. &#1571;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1591;&#1610;&#1604; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;&#1581;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1607; &#1608;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577;.
"&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cortomaltese

where can I download books about Jordan and it's history?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> where can I download books about Jordan and it's history?



Jordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JUBA

&#1571;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;
?????? ???????? | ????? ??????? ????? ??? ?????.. ???? ?????? ?? ??? ??
&#1604;&#1605; &#1571;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;


----------



## Arabian Legend

​&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605; : &#1576;&#1608;&#1610;&#1608;&#1604; 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1592;&#1610;&#1601;&#1607;: &#1601;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;

Viva real madrid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1580;&#1607;&#1583; &#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577; 
&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1580;&#1607;&#1583; &#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1605; &#1581;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1603;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1610; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1577;
> &#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;


&#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
&#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1576;&#1591;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1567;



&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;&#1604;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;



&#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1589;&#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; 

&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1589;&#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610; &#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1605;&#1607;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;



&#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1591;&#1610;&#1576; &#1588;&#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1603; &#1578;&#1576;&#1593;&#1579;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1607; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1567;



&#1578;&#1605; ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cortomaltese

any good jordanian forums?


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; (&#1571;&#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578 &#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1571;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1576;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1593;&#1580;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;*



*&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1601; &#1604;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1584;&#1576;.... &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; *

*
&#1610;&#1578;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; «&#1590;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577;» &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1602;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607; &#1608;«&#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1607;» &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1601; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611;. &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1617;&#1590; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1601;&#1548; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617; &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1580;&#1606;&#1617;&#1576; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1615;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1586;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;. «&#1610;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1575;&#1578;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1548; &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1578;&#1571;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576;&#1607; &#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1571;&#1583;&#1617;&#1609; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;». &#1608;&#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1617;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1594;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611;: «&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1593; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575;».
&#1610;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1585;» &#1593;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1590;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1571;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; «&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1572;&#1583;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;. &#1608;&#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606;&#1617; &#1605;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583; &#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; «&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;»&#1548; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1576;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1582;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577; &#1588;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;. &#1610;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1617;&#1571; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; «&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577;»&#1548; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1548; &#1608;&#1610;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; «&#1578;&#1580;&#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1608;&#1571;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1586;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577;». &#1608;&#1610;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611;: «&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1583; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1585;&#1588;&#1581; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;&#1548; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1585;&#1605;&#1586; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1577;»&#1548; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1611; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617; «&#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1578; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;». 
&#1610;&#1572;&#1603;&#1617;&#1583; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;. «&#1571;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1617;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605;&#1617;&#1606; &#1571;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606;&#1587;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1585;&#1571;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; «&#1576;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1590;&#1608;&#1569;»&#1548; &#1608;«&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;»&#1548; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575;». &#1608;&#1610;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1617;&#1577;&#1548; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;«&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1586;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1592;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1581;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1582;&#1601;&#1575;&#1590; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1580; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1601; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611;». &#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1602;&#1548; &#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1600;«&#1573;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;».
&#1608;&#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1591;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1594;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583; &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607; «&#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1614;&#1587;&#1575;&#1611; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;»&#1548; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;/ &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589; &#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1583;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606;&#1617; &#1602;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605;&#1607; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1611;. &#1608;&#1610;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1584;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1617;&#1607; &#1605;&#1589;&#1605;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; «&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1606;&#1578;&#1589;&#1585;»*.

As-Safir Newspaper -


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> any good jordanian forums?



Unfortunately all of them are in Arabic.


----------



## cortomaltese

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Unfortunately all of them are in Arabic.



hmm.can u tell me some anyway


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cortomaltese said:


> hmm.can u tell me some anyway



They are not popular, anyway, this is one of them:

ãäÊÜÜÜÜÏíÜÇÊ ÇáÇÑÏä ÇæáÇ -ÇÝÖá ÇáãäÊÏíÇÊ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

@BLACKEAGLE
these suicide terrorists are from Jordan, look what they did to the Syrian people in Dara... 
&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1606;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1581;&#1590;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1578;&#1601;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1577;


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1585;&#1574; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;*


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1588; &#1601;&#1575;&#1607;&#1605;, &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1576;&#1585;&#1574; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;, &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;*


*
&#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1591;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;&#1567; &#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1587;&#1567; 
&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1604;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1609; &#1578;&#1581;&#1576; &#1608; &#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578; &#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1604; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; 
&#1575;&#1584;&#1607;&#1576;&#1608; &#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589;&#1609;... &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1578;&#1588;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;
&#1575;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; 
&#1585;&#1581; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576; &#1610;&#1604;&#1610; &#1583;&#1593;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607; &#1610;&#1589;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1603; &#1608; &#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; *


----------



## Alshawi1234

&#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609;&#1548; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1548; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;.

&#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1584;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;.

&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; 33 &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.

Ø§ÙÙØ·Ù | ÙØµØ¯Ø± Ø£ÙÙÙ Ø¹Ø±Ø§ÙÙ: Ø¹ÙØ§ØµØ± ÙÙ "Ø§ÙØ¬ÙØ´ Ø§ÙØ³ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ*Ø±" ÙÙÙØ¨ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÙØ·ÙØ© Ø§ÙØ*Ø±Ø© Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ¹Ø±Ø¨ÙØ©

&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1601; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Alshawi1234 said:


> &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609;&#1548; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1602;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1576;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1548; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1585;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1584;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1578; &#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;.
> 
> &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609; &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1602;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610;&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1607;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1605;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; 33 &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1576;&#1593;&#1577; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1607; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;.
> 
> Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#710;Ø·Ù&#8224; | Ù&#8230;ØµØ¯Ø± Ø£Ù&#8230;Ù&#8224;Ù&#352; Ø¹Ø±Ø§Ù&#8218;Ù&#352;: Ø¹Ù&#8224;Ø§ØµØ± Ù&#8230;Ù&#8224; "Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¬Ù&#352;Ø´ Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ù&#710;Ø±Ù&#352; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø*Ø±" Ù&#352;Ù&#8224;Ù&#8225;Ø¨Ù&#710;Ù&#8224; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ù&#8224;Ø·Ù&#8218;Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø*Ø±Ø© Ø¨Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#352;Ø¹Ø±Ø¨Ù&#352;Ø©
> 
> &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1591;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1577; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1571;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1576; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1601; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1590;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606;.



&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Arabian Legend said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1601;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1579;&#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1583;&#1593;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1581;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;.



&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1610; &#1580;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; . &#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1571;&#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1611; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1602;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1573;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584;. &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; &#1608; &#1607;&#1610; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1605;&#1578;&#1583;&#1577;. &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1607;&#1608; &#1578;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587; &#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1576; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606;. &#1604;&#1571;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1587;&#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1589;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1575;&#1588;&#1604;&#1577; &#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1590;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1577;. 

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WOKzbwACY0M[/video]


----------



## Alshawi1234

&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606; &#1571;&#1590;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;&#1611; &#1608; &#1578;&#1603;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1581;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1577;. &#1608; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604;&#1578; &#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605;. &#1604;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1606;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1602;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1610;&#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1591;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608; &#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1605; .


----------



## Alshawi1234

&#1571;&#1604;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;.
&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; 70 &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;
&#1606;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608;&#1609;/&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;/.. &#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; &#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; 70&#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;.
&#1608;&#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1600;/&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1594;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;/&#1548; &#1575;&#1606; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 70 &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; ".
&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; " &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; "&#1548; &#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; " &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1583;&#1582;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1607;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577;".&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609;/

&#1591;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1581;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575; &#1586;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577;. &#1605;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;.

&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1588;&#1607;&#1583; 6 &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; . &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1589;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1577; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606; &#1576;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

cool things down
&#1590;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577;. &#1582;&#1591;&#1610;&#1607; &#1610;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1610;&#1583;&#1608;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603; &#1585;&#1574;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1591; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1603;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;.

&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; | &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;/ &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;
&#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;.

&#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1604;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;"&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; "&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578;&#1548; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; (230 &#1603;&#1605; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610&#1548; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;".

&#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;".

http://www.alsumaria.tv/news/72460/&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;-&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;-&#1601;&#1610;-&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;-&#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578;-&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;/ar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Alshawi1234 said:


> &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1611; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1587;&#1603; &#1585;&#1574;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1591; &#1587;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1605;&#1603;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577;. &#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607;&#1585;&#1576;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; | &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;
> 
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;/ &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;
> &#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569;&#1548; &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;.
> 
> &#1608;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1604;&#1600;"&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1586;"&#1548; &#1573;&#1606; "&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1591;&#1577; &#1606;&#1601;&#1584;&#1578;&#1548; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1548; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1601;&#1578;&#1610;&#1588; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1587;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1581;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; (230 &#1603;&#1605; &#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610&#1548; &#1571;&#1587;&#1601;&#1585;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1601; &#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583; &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1576;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1601;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;".
> 
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1583;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577;"&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;".
> 
> Alsumaria


&#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1601;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

